# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #70



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That's quite the picture CB!


Yes I am sure it was hilarious to ever one but me.My family was telling that story just the other night. My SIL hadn't heard the story before. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope chickens lay colored eggs certian kind of chickens do not know the name of them. So many breeds of chickens can't keep up.
> 
> Trying to picture what you mean about DS chicken coop I get it off the ground, but does he intend to let them out and put them back in at night? We had a wired pen for them to go out side . Have to many ***** minks hawks and rats so not good idea to let them lose plus the road they would have gotten killed.


That is what I thought about the kinds of chicken with colored eggs.
The house has legs off the ground. He has a perk inside. He made a plank so they can get outside when they let them out and will put them up at night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I am sure it was hilarious to ever one but me.My family was telling that story just the other night. My SIL hadn't heard the story before. :roll:


Well it was worth repeating (not)

I have not heard from Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope chickens lay colored eggs certian kind of chickens do not know the name of them. So many breeds of chickens can't keep up.
> 
> Trying to picture what you mean about DS chicken coop I get it off the ground, but does he intend to let them out and put them back in at night? We had a wired pen for them to go out side . Have to many ***** minks hawks and rats so not good idea to let them lose plus the road they would have gotten killed.


A few of our friends have chickens and also same problems with *****, etc. They had to put finer wire on bottom part of fence, because mink bit the heads off chickens that came too close to the fence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few of our friends have chickens and also same problems with *****, etc. They had to put finer wire on bottom part of fence, because mink bit the heads off chickens that came too close to the fence.


O all the animals I hate the mink are the worst. They do not kill to eat they just kill. One got into pigeon coop and killed them all. Prize winning birds and all dead about 15 of them. I could smell the mink smell. Hubby didn't believe me. But had a friend whose father raise mink for the pelts. You never forget that smell. I love mink coats ect just because of those nasty animals.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hellooooooooooo Hypocrite

George Clooney complains of obscene amount of money in politics after raising US$15M for Clinton


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few of our friends have chickens and also same problems with *****, etc. They had to put finer wire on bottom part of fence, because mink bit the heads off chickens that came too close to the fence.


I don't think we have mink here anymore. I am glad we don't they stink too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hellooooooooooo Hypocrite
> 
> George Clooney complains of obscene amount of money in politics after raising US$15M for Clinton


I saw that He didn't seem to mind doing it though did he.

Saw also that when Clinton rode into one town in New York. Bernies gang threw money at the car she was in.

It seems some people are getting wise to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed night you too. God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hellooooooooooo Hypocrite
> 
> George Clooney complains of obscene amount of money in politics after raising US$15M for Clinton


He is a hypocrite. We know him from a long time ago with his big mouth. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed night you too. God Bless.


Me too. Bless you and Wck. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. Bless you and Wck. Sweet dreams.


Good night; see you tomorrow


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hellooooooooooo Hypocrite
> 
> George Clooney complains of obscene amount of money in politics after raising US$15M for Clinton


Right! He makes me sick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

They have pouncing down to a fine art; one of ours used to attack our toes too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning LL. You must be enjoying your holiday a little more now that DH has joined you. Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL. You must be enjoying your holiday a little more now that DH has joined you. Hope you're having a great time.


Yes, glad he's here. Now must adjust again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are going to get about 2 weeks worth of rain coming up. Our yard is just drying up enough to mow. We need to because the weeds are getting too tall. Maybe tomorrow we can get it done. We have seen 2 King snakes. I am happy we have them. No telling what is hiding in the tall grass.


Speaking about snakes...everyone has finally started mowing their lawns now that the grass is finally dry enough. All this mowing has driven the snakes scurrying any which way. I found one hanging from the light fixture in my bathroom 2 days ago. It was a good thing for me I finished my business before I noticed it.   I left the light on for it in the hopes it would get too hot to hang there. Now I have to give myself plenty of time in order to check out every area in the bathroom. It didn't bother the dogs, they didn't even know it was in the house. I think it left through a loose baseboard behind the toilet. I heard a bit of activity in the attic last night. Perhaps it will keep the "guests" out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a hypocrite. We know him from a long time ago with his big mouth. :roll:


I won`t watch anything he is in. And that goes for the rest of the 'Limousine Libs' in Hollywood too.
I haven`t been to a movie theatre since 'Sleeping With The Enemy' with Julia Roberts came out. And I had just found out I was pregnant with my first son then. He will be 25 in December.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, don`t hate me.
I just made a start on my knitted Christmas gifts already. Two wash mitts for my sons. One with a cartoon theme (Bender the robot from Futurama), and the other with a Dr Who theme. They are my sons fave tv shows.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking about snakes...everyone has finally started mowing their lawns now that the grass is finally dry enough. All this mowing has driven the snakes scurrying any which way. I found one hanging from the light fixture in my bathroom 2 days ago. It was a good thing for me I finished my business before I noticed it.   I left the light on for it in the hopes it would get too hot to hang there. Now I have to give myself plenty of time in order to check out every area in the bathroom. It didn't bother the dogs, they didn't even know it was in the house. I think it left through a loose baseboard behind the toilet. I heard a bit of activity in the attic last night. Perhaps it will keep the "guests" out.


Oh wow solo....how frightening. I think I would pass out in fright if I ever saw one. Which I did when I was a newlywed and we were living in a house close to Virginia Beach at the time. I was so scared that when hubby went to work, I wouldn`t use the bathroom again til he came back home. And this went on for weeks. Its probably why I have bladder problems now LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I WANT ONE!
http://www.facebook.com/GirlsCanRelate/photos/a.580101258802625.1073741828.578359492310135/887934784685936/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking about snakes...everyone has finally started mowing their lawns now that the grass is finally dry enough. All this mowing has driven the snakes scurrying any which way. I found one hanging from the light fixture in my bathroom 2 days ago. It was a good thing for me I finished my business before I noticed it.   I left the light on for it in the hopes it would get too hot to hang there. Now I have to give myself plenty of time in order to check out every area in the bathroom. It didn't bother the dogs, they didn't even know it was in the house. I think it left through a loose baseboard behind the toilet. I heard a bit of activity in the attic last night. Perhaps it will keep the "guests" out.


Do you know what kind of snake it was? TTTooo scary! Moth balls outside will help keep them away. Nail that base board down now. Yikes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I won`t watch anything he is in. And that goes for the rest of the 'Limousine Libs' in Hollywood too.
> I haven`t been to a movie theatre since 'Sleeping With The Enemy' with Julia Roberts came out. And I had just found out I was pregnant with my first son then. He will be 25 in December.


I have only gone about twice in 25 years. It was with my two friends on our annual antiquing trip. Not a movie goer either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hey everyone, don`t hate me.
> I just made a start on my knitted Christmas gifts already. Two wash mitts for my sons. One with a cartoon theme (Bender the robot from Futurama), and the other with a Dr Who theme. They are my sons fave tv shows.


Smarty pants. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking about snakes...everyone has finally started mowing their lawns now that the grass is finally dry enough. All this mowing has driven the snakes scurrying any which way. I found one hanging from the light fixture in my bathroom 2 days ago. It was a good thing for me I finished my business before I noticed it.   I left the light on for it in the hopes it would get too hot to hang there. Now I have to give myself plenty of time in order to check out every area in the bathroom. It didn't bother the dogs, they didn't even know it was in the house. I think it left through a loose baseboard behind the toilet. I heard a bit of activity in the attic last night. Perhaps it will keep the "guests" out.


 :shock: :shock: That's way too close Solo! Hope you find where it got in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hey everyone, don`t hate me.
> I just made a start on my knitted Christmas gifts already. Two wash mitts for my sons. One with a cartoon theme (Bender the robot from Futurama), and the other with a Dr Who theme. They are my sons fave tv shows.


You are so organized Wendy! I'm just a little bit jealous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I WANT ONE!
> http://www.facebook.com/GirlsCanRelate/photos/a.580101258802625.1073741828.578359492310135/887934784685936/?type=3&theater


You need at least 2, so they don't get lonely. The pics are cute, but you'll love the video -- especially those wagging tails

http://pierce.bangordailynews.com/2016/04/15/home/goats-born-in-cumberland-this-week-rock-wool-sweaters/#.VxGCB9qCHqZ.facebook


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need at least 2, so they don't get lonely. The pics are cute, but you'll love the video -- especially those wagging tails
> 
> http://pierce.bangordailynews.com/2016/04/15/home/goats-born-in-cumberland-this-week-rock-wool-sweaters/#.VxGCB9qCHqZ.facebook


They are so cute. I couldn't get the video. Maybe later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are so cute. I couldn't get the video. Maybe later.


Talk your DS into getting a couple to protect the chickens. They can be guard goats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Aunty Acid has the solution :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking about snakes...everyone has finally started mowing their lawns now that the grass is finally dry enough. All this mowing has driven the snakes scurrying any which way. I found one hanging from the light fixture in my bathroom 2 days ago. It was a good thing for me I finished my business before I noticed it.   I left the light on for it in the hopes it would get too hot to hang there. Now I have to give myself plenty of time in order to check out every area in the bathroom. It didn't bother the dogs, they didn't even know it was in the house. I think it left through a loose baseboard behind the toilet. I heard a bit of activity in the attic last night. Perhaps it will keep the "guests" out.


Oh I would have been yelling and falling all over myself to get out of there. I have a saying when bugs and spiders come into my house. I don't visit their house and move in and they will be dead if they move into mine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I won`t watch anything he is in. And that goes for the rest of the 'Limousine Libs' in Hollywood too.
> I haven`t been to a movie theatre since 'Sleeping With The Enemy' with Julia Roberts came out. And I had just found out I was pregnant with my first son then. He will be 25 in December.


I agree with you. Plus the price of movies and treats like popcorn is unbelievable.

Plus I am sick of all those rich over the top movie stars that think we need to know what they think we should do or think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hey everyone, don`t hate me.
> I just made a start on my knitted Christmas gifts already. Two wash mitts for my sons. One with a cartoon theme (Bender the robot from Futurama), and the other with a Dr Who theme. They are my sons fave tv shows.


I don't hate you I think it is wonderful to get a head start. I just don't get my head started until about a week or so be for Christmas.That is only because it dawns on me how little time i have left for all the things I am not going to make,.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow solo....how frightening. I think I would pass out in fright if I ever saw one. Which I did when I was a newlywed and we were living in a house close to Virginia Beach at the time. I was so scared that when hubby went to work, I wouldn`t use the bathroom again til he came back home. And this went on for weeks. Its probably why I have bladder problems now LOL


Oh my gosh I would not last more then a hour before I peed my pants. I would have to wear depends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I WANT ONE!
> http://www.facebook.com/GirlsCanRelate/photos/a.580101258802625.1073741828.578359492310135/887934784685936/?type=3&theater


I want one too. so so cute.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how are you today? Did you get the Tbones on the grill today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need at least 2, so they don't get lonely. The pics are cute, but you'll love the video -- especially those wagging tails
> 
> http://pierce.bangordailynews.com/2016/04/15/home/goats-born-in-cumberland-this-week-rock-wool-sweaters/#.VxGCB9qCHqZ.facebook


Oh that is what I want for sure. so cute, the tiny kids are cute. but I want the sweaters more. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk your DS into getting a couple to protect the chickens. They can be guard goats.


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Aunty Acid has the solution :lol:


Yes it does work for people who do not know what a brain really means. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk your DS into getting a couple to protect the chickens. They can be guard goats.


They would be on the roof and not tending to anything but eating off the shingles. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Aunty Acid has the solution :lol:


I am ready. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would have been yelling and falling all over myself to get out of there. I have a saying when bugs and spiders come into my house. I don't visit their house and move in and they will be dead if they move into mine.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news. Tax season is over. I still will be doing some amends off and on during the summer. I have one scheduled next week. Now I just need some sleep.


PTL you have made it another year. Great news! Sleep till noon every day until you are rested.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get off lap top acting up. Bought a new desk top today. Now this one is being a bugger. Nuts just nuts.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I would love a new pc Yarnie, but I don`t want Windows 8 or 10. I have heard so many horror stories about Windows 10. So I`m happy to stick with my Windows 7, and will use it for as long as I can.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They would be on the roof and not tending to anything but eating off the shingles. :-o


Funny that you say that; one of the towns up-island is known for it's "Goats on the Roof"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news. Tax season is over. I still will be doing some amends off and on during the summer. I have one scheduled next week. Now I just need some sleep.


That's great news Joey; take the time to rest and then enjoy the summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get off lap top acting up. Bought a new desk top today. Now this one is being a bugger. Nuts just nuts.


Which Windows did you end up with Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I would love a new pc Yarnie, but I don`t want Windows 8 or 10. I have heard so many horror stories about Windows 10. So I`m happy to stick with my Windows 7, and will use it for as long as I can.
> Fingers crossed.


I still have Windows 7 on the old laptop but was having problems with the screen and adapter cord. The new laptop came with Windows 10 and I HATED it but over the last month it has trained me and I've got used to it :roll: Overall, I still like 7 better, but 10 does have some nice features. DH has had 8 for a couple of years and he hasn't had problems with it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you say that; one of the towns up-island is known for it's "Goats on the Roof"


Love this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you say that; one of the towns up-island is known for it's "Goats on the Roof"


They must be there for the grass. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow solo....how frightening. I think I would pass out in fright if I ever saw one. Which I did when I was a newlywed and we were living in a house close to Virginia Beach at the time. I was so scared that when hubby went to work, I wouldn`t use the bathroom again til he came back home. And this went on for weeks. Its probably why I have bladder problems now LOL


I know what you mean Wendy. I still hesitate going into the bathroom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would have been yelling and falling all over myself to get out of there. I have a saying when bugs and spiders come into my house. I don't visit their house and move in and they will be dead if they move into mine.


I have the same rule Yarnie. Enter and die. Unlike our President, I will take action if any bug or spider crosses "the line". Snakes, on the other hand, are another story.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you say that; one of the towns up-island is known for it's "Goats on the Roof"


I wonder if you can hear them walking around while you are shopping?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if you can hear them walking around while you are shopping?


I didn't hear them walking -- but they do talk alot!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

not quite a cat couple yet, but DH is working on it


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
I`m sure we can all relate. I know I can


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gorgeous day today
Feels wonderful to have a shower, wash my hair and let it dry in the sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SIL called my daughter to tell her She-haw died during child birth. They didn't know she was expecting. They have had her for over 2 years and she has always looked like sheexpecting. Sil and DD are taking it hard but the boys are ok for now. Sad .

This is a cute video.
http://www.facebook.com/TheTellyLeungPage/videos/vb.134315359978316/1069475989795577/?type=2&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SIL called my daughter to tell her She-haw died during child birth. They didn't know she was expecting. They have had her for over 2 years and she has always looked like sheexpecting. Sil and DD are taking it hard but the boys are ok for now. Sad .
> 
> This is a cute video.
> http://www.facebook.com/TheTellyLeungPage/videos/vb.134315359978316/1069475989795577/?type=2&theater


That is so heartbreaking. I`m so sorry for your family`s loss. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I`m sure we can all relate. I know I can


So true Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Gorgeous day today
> Feels wonderful to have a shower, wash my hair and let it dry in the sun.


It's been beautiful here too the last few days -- it feels like summer


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SIL called my daughter to tell her She-haw died during child birth. They didn't know she was expecting. They have had her for over 2 years and she has always looked like sheexpecting. Sil and DD are taking it hard but the boys are ok for now. Sad .
> 
> This is a cute video.
> http://www.facebook.com/TheTellyLeungPage/videos/vb.134315359978316/1069475989795577/?type=2&theater


Ohhhhhhhhh, I'm so sorry CB. So sad for all of you 

The video did make me smile and laugh; the animals in our lives do give us so much joy. I know She-haw will be missed by her family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks WeBee and WCK. Yes He-haw will really miss her. There are horsed in the field next door so he will have them to run with beside the fence. Live goes on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie! XX &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyyy Happy Birthday Bon.
And you share your day with Queen Elizabeth who turns 90 today. And she looks so marvelous.
Bon...you are our Queen of our D&P group &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB. Sorry about Shehaw.. Very sad,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bonnie -- wishing you a wonderful day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy Happy Birthday Bon.
> And you share your day with Queen Elizabeth who turns 90 today. And she looks so marvelous.
> Bon...you are our Queen of our D&P group ♥♥♥


 :thumbup: I saw the new pics of the Queen yesterday too Wendy. I loved the one of her with her great grands. It was so cute that little Mia held on to her purse


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://thelasthiker.wordpress.com/2016/02/16/adult-coloring-books-and-mandalas/ Wow what a sneaking world we live in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awwwww 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=408960182630857


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SIL called my daughter to tell her She-haw died during child birth. They didn't know she was expecting. They have had her for over 2 years and she has always looked like sheexpecting. Sil and DD are taking it hard but the boys are ok for now. Sad .
> 
> This is a cute video.
> http://www.facebook.com/TheTellyLeungPage/videos/vb.134315359978316/1069475989795577/?type=2&theater


That was too cute.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy Happy Birthday Bon.
> And you share your day with Queen Elizabeth who turns 90 today. And she looks so marvelous.
> Bon...you are our Queen of our D&P group ♥♥♥


 Happy birthday Bon and Your Majesty.

I've enjoyed seeing all the pictures from the Queen's celebration. It's quite a milestone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday greetings! Seventy-two and counting.....

Here's something for all the ladies on here, even those who aren't "older ladies," and that includes most of us!

This came from GG, and I plan to start every day with this video!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy birthday Bon and Your Majesty.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing all the pictures from the Queen's celebration. It's quite a milestone.


Thanks, Solo - I've always enjoyed sharing my birthday with the Queen. She is a lovely lady, isn't she? She looks so hale and hearty at 90!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie! XX ♥


Thank you, CB! I'm sorry to hear about She-haw.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyyy Happy Birthday Bon.
> And you share your day with Queen Elizabeth who turns 90 today. And she looks so marvelous.
> Bon...you are our Queen of our D&P group ♥♥♥


Thanks, WendyBee! I hope you enjoyed your sunny day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie!


Thank you, LL! Gettin' old!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings! Seventy-two and counting.....
> 
> Here's something for all the ladies on here, even those who aren't "older ladies," and that includes most of us!
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie -- wishing you a wonderful day!


Thanks, WCK! A friend took me to lunch - we're old friends and had a grand time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Bon!


Beautiful! Thanks, Joey! (Glad tax season is over. Now you can relax and have some fun!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :thumbup:
> How was your day Bon?
> 
> Where is GG?


I had a great day - old friend took me to lunch. We moved into the neighborhood both pregnant with our youngest girls. The girls are still friends. She's also my walking pal - when we do it! We've been friends for almost 40 years - can hardly believe that.

As for GG, she sends me emails, but not much info. I think she's doing well and has been very busy working. I hope to see her sometime as she lives 4 hours away and we can meet in the middle in Chattanooga (near where your twin lives). I'll keep you posted when I find out how she's doing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You've all been so nice to give me birthday greetings, especially since I've been such a party-pooper lately. I've just been busy out of town and knitting that very big blanket. Coming down the home stretch. 

You all are so much fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings! Seventy-two and counting.....
> 
> Here's something for all the ladies on here, even those who aren't "older ladies," and that includes most of us!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This made me cry. A good cry.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=913208828792408


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! A friend took me to lunch - we're old friends and had a grand time.


I'm glad you had a good day. Did Sarah make a cake for you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had a great day - old friend took me to lunch. We moved into the neighborhood both pregnant with our youngest girls. The girls are still friends. She's also my walking pal - when we do it! We've been friends for almost 40 years - can hardly believe that.
> 
> As for GG, she sends me emails, but not much info. I think she's doing well and has been very busy working. I hope to see her sometime as she lives 4 hours away and we can meet in the middle in Chattanooga (near where your twin lives). I'll keep you posted when I find out how she's doing.


That is wonderful about your friend and you still being close. You have spoke of her before. Great day then. 

Ok let us know when you hear from GG.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You've all been so nice to give me birthday greetings, especially since I've been such a party-pooper lately. I've just been busy out of town and knitting that very big blanket. Coming down the home stretch.
> 
> You all are so much fun!


Hope we get to see your blanket when you're done; it sounded great from your description.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This made me cry. A good cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had a good day. Did Sarah make a cake for you?


We're celebrating next Tuesday. I'll have to make the cake because she'll have homework, but she loves to make chocolate butter cream icing. It's so delicious! I also want to make an apple pie for DH. We missed his birthday because it was the day after my eye surgery, so we're doing our b-days together.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This made me cry. A good cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, LL! Gettin' old!


We all are... You are still young.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is everyone doing today?

We had a flood last night. Today the sun is out showing off.

I am going out to eat with my mama and sister for lunch. Sister is going home Sunday. I will miss her.

Everyone have a wonderful day.

Yarnie please check in I am worried about you.

&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope we get to see your blanket when you're done; it sounded great from your description.


The colors worked out well. Workmanship - as my mother used to say "you'd never see it from a galloping horse." Where she got that one, I'll never know!

I'll send a picture. Heck, it's taking me so long I'll probably put a notice in the newspaper!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We all are... You are still young.


Well, young at heart, I hope - most days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> We had a flood last night. Today the sun is out showing off.
> 
> ...


I've seen that flooding in the news. DD used to live in Houston, and her neighborhood had some flooding but I don't know how much.

It's so nice that your had time with your sister. Makes me miss mine. I only see her every few years. She's so funny - I'll bet you and your mother and sister have a lot of laughs together!

I hope Yarnie's okay. I just read back a few pages and noticed she hadn't posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> We had a flood last night. Today the sun is out showing off.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful lunch. It is great that you are with your mom and sister.. I hope Yarnie is ok.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarn's last post was about new laptop troubles. Maybe that's why she's not here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Passover Solo! God is Good to save his people! Love Him. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The colors worked out well. Workmanship - as my mother used to say "you'd never see it from a galloping horse." Where she got that one, I'll never know!
> 
> I'll send a picture. Heck, it's taking me so long I'll probably put a notice in the newspaper!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've seen that flooding in the news. DD used to live in Houston, and her neighborhood had some flooding but I don't know how much.
> 
> It's so nice that your had time with your sister. Makes me miss mine. I only see her every few years. She's so funny - I'll bet you and your mother and sister have a lot of laughs together!
> 
> I hope Yarnie's okay. I just read back a few pages and noticed she hadn't posted.


We have had lots of rain but no flooding. Thank You Lord!

My sister and mother are fun to be with. We did have a few laughs today.

I didn't think about Yarnie being gone because of her computer. I hope that is it and she is not sick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Passover Solo! God is Good to save his people! Love Him. ♥


Thank you, CB... Yes...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

To all our dear friends who observe Passover - Happy Passover. We are so connected.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We're celebrating next Tuesday. I'll have to make the cake because she'll have homework, but she loves to make chocolate butter cream icing. It's so delicious! I also want to make an apple pie for DH. We missed his birthday because it was the day after my eye surgery, so we're doing our b-days together.


Next Tues sounds like a special day. Happy belated birthday to your DH.
DH and I celebrate our birthdays together too -- we're 2 days apart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> We had a flood last night. Today the sun is out showing off.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a great day! I'm glad you had such a good visit with your sister. Will you get the chance to visit her later?

I'm worried about Yarnie too, she wasn't feeling well a few days ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The colors worked out well. Workmanship - as my mother used to say "you'd never see it from a galloping horse." Where she got that one, I'll never know!
> 
> I'll send a picture. Heck, it's taking me so long I'll probably put a notice in the newspaper!


Looking forward to seeing it Bonnie. This is the blanket with the splash of red in it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Passover wishes to you Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had lots of rain but no flooding. Thank You Lord!
> 
> My sister and mother are fun to be with. We did have a few laughs today.
> 
> I didn't think about Yarnie being gone because of her computer. I hope that is it and she is not sick.


I'm glad you avoided the flooding. Do you have a plant swap tomorrow?

I'm with you hoping that Yarnie just has computer problems.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you avoided the flooding. Do you have a plant swap tomorrow?
> 
> I'm with you hoping that Yarnie just has computer problems.


No swap until next month. 
I hope it is just computer problems.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the Happy Passover wishes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks to all for the Happy Passover wishes.


Happy Passover. Celebrate! Food, drink, people! Nothing better..


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A joyous Passover to all those that observe it.
Food, Friends, and Fun. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A joyous Passover to all those that observe it.
> Food, Friends, and Fun. ♥♥♥


Yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been on a great adventure. Most of it is funny and some not so funny. This is not so funny . Had to get new desk top with windows ten. DIL just finish setting it up. three hours and many trips to lap top which is down loading update from windows which will take all night as son said it I an important file as they can heck into your computer and hold it for ransom and demand cash. Well darn if they do I spent it all on this new desk top. Will just tell them they will have to come and pick it up.

So my fun not began on the 18th of this month my good old XP desk top went off on me. So went to lap top, it was acting funny so got off of it. Then went to lap top seem it wanted to stall on me. So got off it. Didn't brother with tablet the way it was going. So neighbor very busy. So being the thoughtful person I am took both XP and lap top into fix it or destroy it to computer store.Desk top so old and was not being supported any more and told That it would cost more to fix then buying new computer. So guess what yes I went over deep end and bought this bugger 10. DIL set it up and woe is me she did what I was told not to do. But it still works at least she got email to work. Lap top not so good. Still having trouble, hope neighbor can find time to help me with it.

So here I seat with a program I am winging it on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well have to go back and catch up.

But must tell you the adventure of the bridge that is not going to be built until after July 4th.

It all started with new water pipes and electric lines. Well water after they were done was showing up cloudy and then would cloudy would disappear. So as it was Sat. we had to wait till Monday to get someone to check it. Egads water tasted awful. So men show up to see what is happening stop by house and me being a smart mouth and tired of it all. told man would he like to taste the water?? well of course not . He didn't want to taste anything that was ucky. So they went to work and something was loose and a pipe was not right. But finial got clear nice tasting water.
Now on to electricity and new poles installed. They come on Monday and reseed my mud lawn. Funny as next day they close off road after ours to the next street up. Why to put in new sewer line. First it was a riot watching police . As road was closed and signs where up to say street was closed and to turn on our street. Well apparently more people then one would know can not read signs. So there they went right through the road they posted as closed. So there sat policeman in his car pulling everyone who came through on both ends of block off street. I am sure they made enough money in two days to cover the police funds for at least two months with tickets they handed out. They were out today as weekend catching them again. such joy in my life.

So that brings us to this last week. I look out window on Monday and behold a yellow front whole digger on my well man a cured lawn it even had tank track on it. My gosh would love to have learned to drive one of them. I could have moved all of those people who do not know how to read even a sign off to who knows where. Plus I had a new pile sky high of dirt. They removed the old one. Wonder where they took it to. So Friday my front hole digger disappear only to be replace but this huge and I mean huge iron thing takes up half of yard. Plus this last week electric company back too. They put a metal pole up across street. 
Add to all of this the dust storm. Everything is covered with dust you should see the car. That's all I can smell with what I have left to smell allergy are hitting my nose hard this spring. 
So this is how I am going to spend my spring. Have to go on line to find out how to use Windows 10. Told it is over three hundred pages. But I am a smart cookie I am going to go to book store and get Windows 10 for dummies book. That is if it is out yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been on a great adventure. Most of it is funny and some not so funny. This is not so funny . Had to get new desk top with windows ten. DIL just finish setting it up. three hours and many trips to lap top which is down loading update from windows which will take all night as son said it I an important file as they can heck into your computer and hold it for ransom and demand cash. Well darn if they do I spent it all on this new desk top. Will just tell them they will have to come and pick it up.
> 
> So my fun not began on the 18th of this month my good old XP desk top went off on me. So went to lap top, it was acting funny so got off of it. Then went to lap top seem it wanted to stall on me. So got off it. Didn't brother with tablet the way it was going. So neighbor very busy. So being the thoughtful person I am took both XP and lap top into fix it or destroy it to computer store.Desk top so old and was not being supported any more and told That it would cost more to fix then buying new computer. So guess what yes I went over deep end and bought this bugger 10. DIL set it up and woe is me she did what I was told not to do. But it still works at least she got email to work. Lap top not so good. Still having trouble, hope neighbor can find time to help me with it.
> 
> So here I seat with a program I am winging it on.


Welcome back Yarnie! We've missed you!

I hated Windows 10 at first, but it forced me to become trained and I've got used to it. Some good features, some not so much. You have an adventure ahead of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Yarnie! We've missed you!
> 
> I hated Windows 10 at first, but it forced me to become trained and I've got used to it. Some good features, some not so much. You have an adventure ahead of you.


DIL set it up for me as I would not have known which wire goes where. I made sure she showed me how to get into my email.

Do you know what it is like to have computer with drawl My gosh ever day I would wake up and think Oh have to get on computer and see how everyone is doing or play my card games. But no I would walk into room and there was nothing. I had to do work around the house. I mean really I did get a lot done. Now hubby will expect me to do it every day. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Yarnie! We've missed you!
> 
> I hated Windows 10 at first, but it forced me to become trained and I've got used to it. Some good features, some not so much. You have an adventure ahead of you.


I miss you all so so much.

Have a blessed pass over Solo

Oh Bon so glad to see you have posted miss you.

WeeBee how are you?

CB see you and WCK are keeping things in an good way well some what.

Joey oh you are done now but just a bit to do. How have you been. Is it dry up there? Have not been up to cabin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh forgot to tell you about this lovely day. We were heading down to Madison to pick up my lap top. Phone rang man where we store our RV called to ask us to pick it up today a person park in front of our RV need to get his out.

So quick trip to Mad. then off to get RV. Hour later there we are. Man who lets us store RV not there. So hubby has me watching to make sure side mirror is not to close to barn door. Guess what next I could not believe it . I kept trying to get him to top. He hit the man's garage . Didn't hurt the garage but put a hold in back of RV. Poor hubby so upset. Then I had a thought and just started to laugh. He of course wanted to know what was so funny. So told him . I thought he should cover the hole with camouflage duck tape and no one would notice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> DIL set it up for me as I would not have known which wire goes where. I made sure she showed me how to get into my email.
> 
> Do you know what it is like to have computer with drawl My gosh ever day I would wake up and think Oh have to get on computer and see how everyone is doing or play my card games. But no I would walk into room and there was nothing. I had to do work around the house. I mean really I did get a lot done. Now hubby will expect me to do it every day. :thumbdown:


Yarnie you should have stuck to knitting and reading and watching the construction show so DH wouldn't get used to you doing housework :XD:

Did you work on your shawl?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh forgot to tell you about this lovely day. We were heading down to Madison to pick up my lap top. Phone rang man where we store our RV called to ask us to pick it up today a person park in front of our RV need to get his out.
> 
> So quick trip to Mad. then off to get RV. Hour later there we are. Man who lets us store RV not there. So hubby has me watching to make sure side mirror is not to close to barn door. Guess what next I could not believe it . I kept trying to get him to top. He hit the man's garage . Didn't hurt the garage but put a hold in back of RV. Poor hubby so upset. Then I had a thought and just started to laugh. He of course wanted to know what was so funny. So told him . I thought he should cover the hole with camouflage duck tape and no one would notice.


Oh no. I bet DH wasn't amused. I think duck tape is a good idea. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I bet DH wasn't amused. I think duck tape is a good idea. :lol:


should have been stop not top. Oh he laugh then claim him down and guess what put duck tape on it. As it is suppose to rain tonight does not want water getting inside of insulation. He has not had a good week. He pulled the handle off the back of car to open it. Car not that old. He was told it would cost 3 hundred dollars. Son has a friend who will do it for 100 and son can get part for less then 50 dollars. Poor thing just not a good week for him at all. But duck tape is good. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh forgot to tell you about this lovely day. We were heading down to Madison to pick up my lap top. Phone rang man where we store our RV called to ask us to pick it up today a person park in front of our RV need to get his out.
> 
> So quick trip to Mad. then off to get RV. Hour later there we are. Man who lets us store RV not there. So hubby has me watching to make sure side mirror is not to close to barn door. Guess what next I could not believe it . I kept trying to get him to top. He hit the man's garage . Didn't hurt the garage but put a hold in back of RV. Poor hubby so upset. Then I had a thought and just started to laugh. He of course wanted to know what was so funny. So told him . I thought he should cover the hole with camouflage duck tape and no one would notice.


Poor hubby - that would make for a bad day. The camo tape is funny though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

There was an awful burnt chemical smell in town this morning but there was no smoke. Turns out that the post office was having roof repairs done and was using tar and asphalt. Yuck. Especially for the farmer's market vendors that were set up in the same block.

DH bought fresh strawberries today - a yummy treat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was an awful burnt chemical smell in town this morning but there was no smoke. Turns out that the post office was having roof repairs done and was using tar and asphalt. Yuck. Especially for the farmer's market vendors that were set up in the same block.
> 
> DH bought fresh strawberries today - a yummy treat.


Did you fix them in a certain way. Yummy we have them here too. Not from farmers market tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you fix them in a certain way. Yummy we have them here too. Not from farmers market tho.


No - just ate them as they were!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - just ate them as they were!


 :thumbup: Did the juice run down your face?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie you should have stuck to knitting and reading and watching the construction show so DH wouldn't get used to you doing housework :XD:
> 
> Did you work on your shawl?


Didn't have time to knit to busy doing work around here. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good to have you back on the computer. I have to agree if you do housework, he will expect you to do it. While I was working, hubby would unload the dishwasher. I had to load it. I have decided that is now HIS chore. Can I still cross the bridge to get to your house, without a ticket, or do I need to find another route. I am hoping to see you soon.


nope can't cross that darn bridge with out the little blue and red lights following you and after July 4th I would not advise it either as there will be no bridge to cross for the next 3 to 4 months. :shock:

Like you hubby has things I expect him to do like dish wash ect. But I found myself doing just about everything as I didn't have a thing to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was an awful burnt chemical smell in town this morning but there was no smoke. Turns out that the post office was having roof repairs done and was using tar and asphalt. Yuck. Especially for the farmer's market vendors that were set up in the same block.
> 
> DH bought fresh strawberries today - a yummy treat.


Oh how lushes that sounds. We will not have fresh berries till around beginning of June.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how lushes that sounds. We will not have fresh berries till around beginning of June.


I am growing some in an old wheel barrow. I hope the squirrel that is eating my birdseed doesn't find them. They will be the small one. You are right maybe June.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am growing some in an old wheel barrow. I hope the squirrel that is eating my birdseed doesn't find them. They will be the small one. You are right maybe June.


Have you ever put netting over it? I did that one only problem with that was Sammy our dog got under netting and found him and a Robin both in there eating the strawberries. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever put netting over it? I did that one only problem with that was Sammy our dog got under netting and found him and a Robin both in there eating the strawberries. :roll:


I had some chicken wire over it and the parents of the new chicks too it off and used it. Probably wouldn't keep anything out here either. I bet you were surprised to see the dog and the robin eating yours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been on a great adventure. Most of it is funny and some not so funny. This is not so funny . Had to get new desk top with windows ten. DIL just finish setting it up. three hours and many trips to lap top which is down loading update from windows which will take all night as son said it I an important file as they can heck into your computer and hold it for ransom and demand cash. Well darn if they do I spent it all on this new desk top. Will just tell them they will have to come and pick it up.
> 
> So my fun not began on the 18th of this month my good old XP desk top went off on me. So went to lap top, it was acting funny so got off of it. Then went to lap top seem it wanted to stall on me. So got off it. Didn't brother with tablet the way it was going. So neighbor very busy. So being the thoughtful person I am took both XP and lap top into fix it or destroy it to computer store.Desk top so old and was not being supported any more and told That it would cost more to fix then buying new computer. So guess what yes I went over deep end and bought this bugger 10. DIL set it up and woe is me she did what I was told not to do. But it still works at least she got email to work. Lap top not so good. Still having trouble, hope neighbor can find time to help me with it.
> 
> So here I seat with a program I am winging it on.


Good to hear from you! We know you are okay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been on a great adventure. Most of it is funny and some not so funny. This is not so funny . Had to get new desk top with windows ten. DIL just finish setting it up. three hours and many trips to lap top which is down loading update from windows which will take all night as son said it I an important file as they can heck into your computer and hold it for ransom and demand cash. Well darn if they do I spent it all on this new desk top. Will just tell them they will have to come and pick it up.
> 
> So my fun not began on the 18th of this month my good old XP desk top went off on me. So went to lap top, it was acting funny so got off of it. Then went to lap top seem it wanted to stall on me. So got off it. Didn't brother with tablet the way it was going. So neighbor very busy. So being the thoughtful person I am took both XP and lap top into fix it or destroy it to computer store.Desk top so old and was not being supported any more and told That it would cost more to fix then buying new computer. So guess what yes I went over deep end and bought this bugger 10. DIL set it up and woe is me she did what I was told not to do. But it still works at least she got email to work. Lap top not so good. Still having trouble, hope neighbor can find time to help me with it.
> 
> So here I seat with a program I am winging it on.


Good to hear from you! We know you are okay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well have to go back and catch up.
> 
> But must tell you the adventure of the bridge that is not going to be built until after July 4th.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL are you still in Fla.? I miss all of you too.

have nothing new to report said it all last night. But today want to catch up with back post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Belated happy Birthday Bon. Can't remember what I read. DDIL lost half my emails . I hope I can find the ones I printed out. My gosh this is turning into a circus. my lap top won't let me down load new programs but yet left it on last night and said it did. This is getting to be a computer land of the lost. Can't open up KP, as I think it is lost email address on 10. Only get on through with new post. Will have to go through chrome and that was not set up to use on here, by people bought computer from. So that is screwed up now. Lap top(windows 7) even said it loaded new add on but shows it has not on my lap top. This I a mess. So if I disappear again you will know why. Computers can't live with them can't live without them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL are you still in Fla.? I miss all of you too.
> 
> have nothing new to report said it all last night. But today want to catch up with back post.


Yes, we are still here. Played doubles in tennis and am now relaxing. Going to the pool for the afternoon and will read and knit. Wish you were here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, we are still here. Played doubles in tennis and am now relaxing. Going to the pool for the afternoon and will read and knit. Wish you were here.


me two and three and four. :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves* Hiya Yarny and everyone.
I`m doing ok Yarny, thanks for asking. I wish Mother Nature would make her mind up whether we are still in winter or spring though. Yesterday and last night was really chilly. It`s warmed up a bit today thankfully. And this weeks and next weeks weather looks promising too. Yay
I`m still busy with my knitting. I`m experimenting with some more fair isle patterns. These are baby patterns, so will get plenty of practice in before I know of anyone who is expecting a baby.
At the moment I`m knitting a very small blanket in red and pink. If I finish it in time it will be for my new ginger kitten when he`s old enough to leave his Mother in about two or three weeks. Can`t wait to get him. I can`t wait for you to see him, and then I can reveal his name. Oh you will love it I`m sure. I pride myself in picking out great pet names.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't have time to knit to busy doing work around here. :roll:


Cease and desist that behavior immediately young lady!!!! Settle down and Go back to your knitting. Don't make me repeat myself. (   )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cease and desist that behavior immediately young lady!!!! Settle down and Go back to your knitting. Don't make me repeat myself. (   )


 :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me two and three and four. :lol:


 :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I ripped all that knitting apart, and started again. This time it`s red and cream. It will have a heart border and kitties on it ready for when our new ginger kitten gets here. He will have something soft and warm to snuggle up to, and hopefully won`t miss his Mama too much.
I`m anxiously counting down the days til he gets here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well I ripped all that knitting apart, and started again. This time it`s red and cream. It will have a heart border and kitties on it ready for when our new ginger kitten gets here. He will have something soft and warm to snuggle up to, and hopefully won`t miss his Mama too much.
> I`m anxiously counting down the days til he gets here.


Will you sow us?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will you sow us?


Show not sow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves* Hiya Yarny and everyone.
> I`m doing ok Yarny, thanks for asking. I wish Mother Nature would make her mind up whether we are still in winter or spring though. Yesterday and last night was really chilly. It`s warmed up a bit today thankfully. And this weeks and next weeks weather looks promising too. Yay
> I`m still busy with my knitting. I`m experimenting with some more fair isle patterns. These are baby patterns, so will get plenty of practice in before I know of anyone who is expecting a baby.
> At the moment I`m knitting a very small blanket in red and pink. If I finish it in time it will be for my new ginger kitten when he`s old enough to leave his Mother in about two or three weeks. Can`t wait to get him. I can`t wait for you to see him, and then I can reveal his name. Oh you will love it I`m sure. I pride myself in picking out great pet names.


I'm so curious about your new kitty's name; looking forward to seeing a pic when he comes to his new home. I can imagine him kneading his new blankie.

Our weather is all over the place too. We had a little heat wave going at the beginning of last week and then turned cooler and showers on Fri. Today we had sun, light showers, heavy rain, hail and thunder and had to bring the socks and sweaters back out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Cease and desist that behavior immediately young lady!!!! Settle down and Go back to your knitting. Don't make me repeat myself. (   )


 :thumbup: :lol: You said it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - a training video for Chewy  

http://www.newslinq.com/maymo-and-penny-v1/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Show not sow


Definitely Lucy, I promise you that this will be the first site I go to when its complete. I`m even thinking of putting his name on it. I found some gorgeous alphabet charts earlier.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a training video for Chewy
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/maymo-and-penny-v1/


Thanks so much westy. I laughed so hard at the end with their little doggie outfits that my sides are aching!!!
:lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Definitely Lucy, I promise you that this will be the first site I go to when its complete. I`m even thinking of putting his name on it. I found some gorgeous alphabet charts earlier.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *waves* Hiya Yarny and everyone.
> I`m doing ok Yarny, thanks for asking. I wish Mother Nature would make her mind up whether we are still in winter or spring though. Yesterday and last night was really chilly. It`s warmed up a bit today thankfully. And this weeks and next weeks weather looks promising too. Yay
> I`m still busy with my knitting. I`m experimenting with some more fair isle patterns. These are baby patterns, so will get plenty of practice in before I know of anyone who is expecting a baby.
> At the moment I`m knitting a very small blanket in red and pink. If I finish it in time it will be for my new ginger kitten when he`s old enough to leave his Mother in about two or three weeks. Can`t wait to get him. I can`t wait for you to see him, and then I can reveal his name. Oh you will love it I`m sure. I pride myself in picking out great pet names.


weather same here spring fall rain sun hot cold yesterday in 70's suppose to be in 50's later this week. And we had freeze warnings last week.

Oh sounds like you are learning new stitch. Practice practice.

Oh Ginger will be so happy when he/she gets there and coddles in his /her new blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cease and desist that behavior immediately young lady!!!! Settle down and Go back to your knitting. Don't make me repeat myself. (   )


Oh I am trying not to do it any more. I promise I will not response to voices in my head to do at house work.
I lost control for a bit.

Thanks for pointing out my lost of control. I promise I will be a knit only person and leave the rest to the man of the house. Like that will happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well I ripped all that knitting apart, and started again. This time it`s red and cream. It will have a heart border and kitties on it ready for when our new ginger kitten gets here. He will have something soft and warm to snuggle up to, and hopefully won`t miss his Mama too much.
> I`m anxiously counting down the days til he gets here.


With you there he will miss nothing. Sure will be spoiled kitty in a day or two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Show not sow


agree with LL show us when you get through.

LL would you like to joined the boo boo club sow . I am national president and will hold that title for life. If you notice did same thing a few pages back. It would be an honor if you would like to join.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a training video for Chewy
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/maymo-and-penny-v1/


Won't open but as I have screwed up 10 already what else is new.

Must have been meant for chew alone. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cloudy here right now dure hope we get some rain. I am getting sick of those little red lines under this thing. What does a red line know any way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

again see LL dure is suppose to be sure.

again with the red line . Dear red line I know dure was to be sure. 

o you think there are not enough problems in the world that you need to add to them Red line.

you may want to go where red line is needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's an American video, but a Canadian Taxpayers group had the link; how govt manages debt




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1183372198342462


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today might be one of those days; maybe need chocolate and cookies....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> agree with LL show us when you get through.
> 
> LL would you like to joined the boo boo club sow . I am national president and will hold that title for life. If you notice did same thing a few pages back. It would be an honor if you would like to join.


Oh, yes. If you are president, of course. I missed that message somehow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> agree with LL show us when you get through.
> 
> LL would you like to joined the boo boo club sow . I am national president and will hold that title for life. If you notice did same thing a few pages back. It would be an honor if you would like to join.


Oh, yes. If you are president, of course. I missed that message somehow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much westy. I laughed so hard at the end with their little doggie outfits that my sides are aching!!!
> :lol:


Me too. Although I don't think it had much effect on those two bad boys.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am trying not to do it any more. I promise I will not response to voices in my head to do at house work.
> I lost control for a bit.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my lost of control. I promise I will be a knit only person and leave the rest to the man of the house. Like that will happen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yummy cheesecake.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=528792197330157


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's an American video, but a Canadian Taxpayers group had the link; how govt manages debt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today might be one of those days; maybe need chocolate and cookies....


yes even if it isn't one of those days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, yes. If you are president, of course. I missed that message somehow.


oh goody goody now we are two. Membership is increasing by leaps and bound.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for getting back on the right place. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today might be one of those days; maybe need chocolate and cookies....


What is going on that you need cookies. I thought every day was cookie day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh goody goody now we are two. Membership is increasing by leaps and bound.


Yay Yay! Oh, Mrs. President!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is going on that you need cookies. I thought every day was cookie day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am having so much fun with Windows 10. the more I explore the more I find the happier I am.

So much on here.


Cookies did someone say cookies. what kind of cookies? Wait it doesn't matter there are no bad cookie just bad cookie cooks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo hope the storms pass you by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yay Yay! Oh, Mrs. President!


you can be President too or is that two. We can then go across the land declaring how wonderful it is to spell the words wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This song has been going through my mind all day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like this one have not listen to it for a while Dad would share music with me

I screwed up both post can't remember if it is the ps or what to remove

First one is song I believe for every drop of rain that falls

Second one is You'll never walk alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am having so much fun with Windows 10. the more I explore the more I find the happier I am.
> 
> So much on here.
> 
> Cookies did someone say cookies. what kind of cookies? Wait it doesn't matter there are no bad cookie just bad cookie cooks


Are you really having fun? Or just kidding? I want a cookie! Please someone give me a cookie. I would even take a cheesecake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-aVrTpC2s
> 
> I like this one have not listen to it for a while Dad would share music with me
> 
> ...







She has a beautiful voice. Thanks Yarnie. Just what I needed. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8OOHRTiWc
> 
> This song has been going through my mind all day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you really having fun? Or just kidding? I want a cookie! Please someone give me a cookie. I would even take a cheesecake.


No I am really enjoying it. I do not know why others are so upset with it. Not as hard as I thought it would be. Have not gotten into it all but so far am having fun.

How about strawberry cheese cake have some in the refrigerator.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8OOHRTiWc


Love that. I think I have BJ Thomas tape of him singing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8OOHRTiWc


ah it was the s that is to be removed thank you CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I am really enjoying it. I do not know why others are so upset with it. Not as hard as I thought it would be. Have not gotten into it all but so far am having fun.
> 
> How about strawberry cheese cake have some in the refrigerator.


Good I am glad you are friends with Windows.

I love strawberry cheese cake. I want about 1/2 of the cake please. Oink.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love that. I think I have BJ Thomas tape of him singing it.


Oh I loved his voice have not heard him for while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. Although I don't think it had much effect on those two bad boys.


A training video for your guys too :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


Happy Happy Joy Joy.

Such great news . Isn't it true God had the best timeing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that says it all. Government Like to spend and do not know what a budget means. They can't even see it.
> 
> Their eyes lite up with every new think they can think of to spend more.


And at the end he brings his toddler in and has her sign up for more family debt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is going on that you need cookies. I thought every day was cookie day.


Final crunch for taxes and accounts -- need lots of cookies and ice cream too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Final crunch for taxes and accounts -- need lots of cookies and ice cream too


Ok I will give you some ice cream to go with your cookies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am having so much fun with Windows 10. the more I explore the more I find the happier I am.
> 
> So much on here.
> 
> Cookies did someone say cookies. what kind of cookies? Wait it doesn't matter there are no bad cookie just bad cookie cooks


Windows has cookies too :XD: :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Windows has cookies too :XD: :evil:


yes but they have no flavor.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj8OOHRTiWc
> 
> This song has been going through my mind all day.


Beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-aVrTpC2s
> 
> I like this one have not listen to it for a while Dad would share music with me
> 
> ...


Loved it Yarnie; thanks for the link. Nice memory of sharing music with your Dad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


 :thumbup: That's wonderful news CB; so happy for him!

Do you have an update on chicks and new puppy too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I will give you some ice cream to go with your cookies.


Thank you!! You're the best! Could you make it mocha almond fudge or is that going overboard?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That's wonderful news CB; so happy for him!
> 
> Do you have an update on chicks and new puppy too?


They lost 2 chicks yesterday to a hawk. My GD was so upset. She let them out for just a few minutes and went inside. She came out to find them all scared and 2 dead. They still have the 2 roosters 4 hens under the light in our barn. I told them I had seen 2 hawks .

I had Charlie today. Chewy was so sweet to him he gave him his bone and acted like a mama watching him chew away. :lol: As soon as I turned my back on Charlie he took off back home. So cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you!! You're the best! Could you make it mocha almond fudge or is that going overboard?


Oh yes I know where to buy it. Baskin Robbins'. Will get you some soon. :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


That`s excellent news Bumpy. i`m so happy for him....and you all too.
I knew all his hard work would persevere. I knew it in my soul.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news Bumpy. i`m so happy for him....and you all too.
> I knew all his hard work would persevere. I knew it in my soul.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


How was your day Wendy? Did it warm up for you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another very sad day for those affected by ISIS and other terrorist groups. A Canadian held hostage in the Philippines since Sept, has been beheaded because a ransom wasn't paid. That group is still holding 3 more hostages.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another very sad day for those affected by ISIS and other terrorist groups. A Canadian held hostage in the Philippines since Sept, has been beheaded because a ransom wasn't paid. That group is still holding 3 more hostages.


OH no! I have missed the news today. Terrible! Evil let loose!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Wendy? Did it warm up for you?


Yes it warmed up lovely, thanks for asking Westy. It felt wonderful being nice and warm. I washed all my tshirts and shorts and hung them it to dry on my washing line. I hope I haven`t jinxed the nice weather LOL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you can be President too or is that two. We can then go across the land declaring how wonderful it is to spell the words wrong.


I think you should be president. I will be VP. How is that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


Great news! We would have prayed more for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another very sad day for those affected by ISIS and other terrorist groups. A Canadian held hostage in the Philippines since Sept, has been beheaded because a ransom wasn't paid. That group is still holding 3 more hostages.


Oh no. It is terrible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another very sad day for those affected by ISIS and other terrorist groups. A Canadian held hostage in the Philippines since Sept, has been beheaded because a ransom wasn't paid. That group is still holding 3 more hostages.


Oh how sad. Was that the man that ISIS left in the middle of the town. I could not believe it what barbarians that could even think of that let alone do it.

It will continue to happen am sure as long as they can do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think you should be president. I will be VP. How is that?


No we have to keep at least one group on the up and up as to what is happening in this world. We must think of name :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it warmed up lovely, thanks for asking Westy. It felt wonderful being nice and warm. I washed all my tshirts and shorts and hung them it to dry on my washing line. I hope I haven`t jinxed the nice weather LOL.


Oh Wee Bee spring has to come some time hope this is the one for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No we have to keep at least one group on the up and up as to what is happening in this world. We must think of name :XD: :XD: :XD:


You are President. What name do you like?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are President. What name do you like?


I leave it to you as we have to share responsibility for keeping up the re yu ta sion of spelling with wrong words.

What would the world be with out it. :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I leave it to you as we have to share responsibility for keeping up the re yu ta sion of spelling with wrong words.
> 
> What would the world be with out it. :roll:


Hummm. Thinking here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hummm. Thinking here.


"The World Today from DP". ???? Too long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> "The World Today from DP". ???? Too long.


I like it we are so smart. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great news! We would have prayed more for him.


No you prayed enough. God has a different timing than we do. He had to teach GS something. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo hope the storms pass you by.


Unfortunately not this time. We will be smack in the middle of the storm system. the puppies and I might be hanging out in the bathroom later today. I hope the resident snake doesn't decide to join us. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news today. My grandson past his LPN test . Now to work at the ER. He will be the night shift and son the day shift. God is Good!Thanks for the prayers for him. I didn't ask again because y'all had already prayed for him. God's timing.


Congrats to your grandson CB. He worked hard and we are proud of him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A training video for your guys too :lol:


Alas, it is too late for me. There was a mutiny and I have lost. So sad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you prayed enough. God has a different timing than we do. He had to teach GS something. Thanks for the prayers.


Yes. God is wise. I still would have prayed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I like it we are so smart. :roll: :XD: :XD:


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately not this time. We will be smack in the middle of the storm system. the puppies and I might be hanging out in the bathroom later today. I hope the resident snake doesn't decide to join us. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Prayers for your safety and my DD and family. Going to be bad for y'all. 
Get the bat for the snake. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats to your grandson CB. He worked hard and we are proud of him.


Thanks Solo. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. God is wise. I still would have prayed.


Thanks LL. You are so sweet.♥
Are you having a good vacation?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for your safety and my DD and family. Going to be bad for y'all.
> Get the bat for the snake. XX


I will pray for your safety.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will pray for your safety.


Bless you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless you!


Bless you too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone post this before?
http://www.facebook.com/WorldOfCreativity.FB/videos/vb.422860234473021/1035120066580365/?type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

looks yummy




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153482574783271


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> looks yummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just talked to my DD. She said the sirens are going off in Tulsa where Solo is. Father we ask protection over her in the Name of Jesus. I pray the Blood over her door post. Lord let the storm pass over all of them in Jesus Mighty Name. Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I leave it to you as we have to share responsibility for keeping up the re yu ta sion of spelling with wrong words.
> 
> What would the world be with out it. :roll:


You and LL need a mascot


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately not this time. We will be smack in the middle of the storm system. the puppies and I might be hanging out in the bathroom later today. I hope the resident snake doesn't decide to join us. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Stay safe Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone post this before?
> http://www.facebook.com/WorldOfCreativity.FB/videos/vb.422860234473021/1035120066580365/?type=2&theater


beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just talked to my DD. She said the sirens are going off in Tulsa where Solo is. Father we ask protection over her in the Name of Jesus. I pray the Blood over her door post. Lord let the storm pass over all of them in Jesus Mighty Name. Amen


Joining in your prayers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be busy making handwarmers for Mom  I always take yarn to her when I visit, but this last time she asked if I'd bring a few other things for their bazaar so I added handwarmers and headbands along with the yarn. The bazaar was this past Sat. and it seems they were a hit. Mom is making headbands but doesn't feel like making the handwarmers and so far she has orders for 10 pair for next fall.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and LL need a mascot


This is it, WCK! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just talked to my DD. She said the sirens are going off in Tulsa where Solo is. Father we ask protection over her in the Name of Jesus. I pray the Blood over her door post. Lord let the storm pass over all of them in Jesus Mighty Name. Amen


Amen. Thank you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wake up sleepy heads.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479977768860819


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and LL need a mascot


Cute


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like I'm going to be busy making handwarmers for Mom  I always take yarn to her when I visit, but this last time she asked if I'd bring a few other things for their bazaar so I added handwarmers and headbands along with the yarn. The bazaar was this past Sat. and it seems they were a hit. Mom is making headbands but doesn't feel like making the handwarmers and so far she has orders for 10 pair for next fall.


That will be a fun project. What pattern are you going to use? I your Mom will appreciate you doing them for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately not this time. We will be smack in the middle of the storm system. the puppies and I might be hanging out in the bathroom later today. I hope the resident snake doesn't decide to join us. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Watch weather channel off and on last night and saw how bad it was in your and CB state. Hope you check in so know you are o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Alas, it is too late for me. There was a mutiny and I have lost. So sad.


your not alone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. God is wise. I still would have prayed.


amen to that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone post this before?
> http://www.facebook.com/WorldOfCreativity.FB/videos/vb.422860234473021/1035120066580365/?type=2&theater


It was beautiful. Ha with new PC I can get them now. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> looks yummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and LL need a mascot


You always find the right picture for all of us. we will have to use it as it does explain what we are about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like I'm going to be busy making handwarmers for Mom  I always take yarn to her when I visit, but this last time she asked if I'd bring a few other things for their bazaar so I added handwarmers and headbands along with the yarn. The bazaar was this past Sat. and it seems they were a hit. Mom is making headbands but doesn't feel like making the handwarmers and so far she has orders for 10 pair for next fall.


Oh love it your mom is happy about it am sure. Plus it keeps you busy and out of trouble. Well maybe busy but not out of trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wake up sleepy heads.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479977768860819


yak yak yak before one has their coffee or tea. How is that for waking up its an add it too problem. That bird has an adit it to problem


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have caught up. 

Hey LL did you notice I found away around the word .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I have caught up.
> 
> Hey LL did you notice I found away around the word .


Yup!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Joey? just wondering must be taking a break from it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone heard from Joey? just wondering must be taking a break from it all.


She was online last night but I didn't talk to her. Maybe relaxing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the day the Lord has made let us be glad and rejoice in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is the day the Lord has made let us be glad and rejoice in it.


 :thumbup: I am! God heard the prayers of our weather . Only rain here. I am rejoicing over that too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wake up sleepy heads.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479977768860819


  Well it woke Earl up! His ears perked up and he got off his chair looking to find that chirping.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will be a fun project. What pattern are you going to use? I your Mom will appreciate you doing them for her.


I don't usually use a pattern -- cast on 24 to 36 stitches (depending on yarn and size), build in a 10 to 14 stitch gusset, and wing the rest.

The bazaars are fund raisers for recreation programs for the residents, so some of the sales go to the rec fund and vendors keep some for themselves. They have all sorts of crafts and baking and a white elephant table for other "stuff".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your not alone.


How is Willie doing? Is he enjoying the construction show from the windows?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh love it your mom is happy about it am sure. Plus it keeps you busy and out of trouble. Well maybe busy but not out of trouble.


A little bit of trouble keeps life interesting :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is the day the Lord has made let us be glad and rejoice in it.


 :thumbup: Lots to be grateful for!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I am! God heard the prayers of our weather . Only rain here. I am rejoicing over that too.


Good news! How is DD's part of the state? Hopefully Solo and the pups are safe and didn't have to spend the night in the bathroom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looks good and makes for a quick dinner. I'd add some mushrooms and peppers and use regular tomato

http://www.forgottothink.com/dried-pasta/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Any word on solo yet?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm seeing doctors as must see eye specialist as think I have glaucoma! I'm so tired of having new health problems!

Have body scan tomorrow as osteoporosis in left arm! Yuk!

Hope all of you are OK. Big hugs!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just talked to my DD. She said the sirens are going off in Tulsa where Solo is. Father we ask protection over her in the Name of Jesus. I pray the Blood over her door post. Lord let the storm pass over all of them in Jesus Mighty Name. Amen


Thank you CB. We are all fine. We had about 2 hours of bad weather. The sirens were going off and the TV was on the local channel to follow the progress of the storm.

The puppies and I stayed in the bathroom, with them in the tub to keep them contained. There was lots of thunder, but not too much rain and no hail.

The overall damage wasn't too bad. Some areas south of us got hit harder. It was mostly fallen trees.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like I'm going to be busy making handwarmers for Mom  I always take yarn to her when I visit, but this last time she asked if I'd bring a few other things for their bazaar so I added handwarmers and headbands along with the yarn. The bazaar was this past Sat. and it seems they were a hit. Mom is making headbands but doesn't feel like making the handwarmers and so far she has orders for 10 pair for next fall.


It's nice that you can help your mom out with this project.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually use a pattern -- cast on 24 to 36 stitches (depending on yarn and size), build in a 10 to 14 stitch gusset, and wing the rest.
> 
> The bazaars are fund raisers for recreation programs for the residents, so some of the sales go to the rec fund and vendors keep some for themselves. They have all sorts of crafts and baking and a white elephant table for other "stuff".


Good idea. Quick and easy. I know you have it memorized. I know everyone will be fighting over them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks good and makes for a quick dinner. I'd add some mushrooms and peppers and use regular tomato
> 
> http://www.forgottothink.com/dried-pasta/


Looks yummy. I am making homemade sauce for the recipe you post last night. I made my own dough. I will let you know how it turns out. No pepperoni but some hot sausage and three bean salad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am here, not doing much. I have already had a letter from the Wis Dept of Revenue. It asked for info I sent with the tax return. Just had to call them and tell them they had it. The first 3 days after tax season, I didn't leave home. It is nice to just stay home.
> 
> I have had some time to knit. But will need to take time out to sew costumes. My daughter called and requested a pirate and Uncle Sam for two of her boys. Program is May 6th.
> 
> My friend from work RB is still at the VA hospital in Milwaukee. He will be there at least another month. He was able to go to a Brewer Game. He can see the stadium from his room. They have been busy remodeling his house. His wife says she is sick of sawdust.


Do you have a pattern for the Uncle Sam? You have to take pics and show it. I know the kids will love the costume.

Thanks for the update on your friend. Getting out of the hospital for a game must have been a great time for him. I am glad he got to go.

Are the making wheelchair ramps and cutting the door facing for him? Poor wife having to deal with all of that and him in the hospital.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you CB. We are all fine. We had about 2 hours of bad weather. The sirens were going off and the TV was on the local channel to follow the progress of the storm.
> 
> The puppies and I stayed in the bathroom, with them in the tub to keep them contained. There was lots of thunder, but not too much rain and no hail.
> 
> The overall damage wasn't too bad. Some areas south of us got hit harder. It was mostly fallen trees.


 :thumbup: My DD just got her new roof on Monday and was afraid of losing it after a few days. I am glad all is well with you. We thought about you last night.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm seeing doctors as must see eye specialist as think I have glaucoma! I'm so tired of having new health problems!
> 
> Have body scan tomorrow as osteoporosis in left arm! Yuk!
> 
> Hope all of you are OK. Big hugs!


Hugs, love, and prayers to you Janie by the bushel. Please keep us updated to what the eye doctor and bone doc says.
♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm seeing doctors as must see eye specialist as think I have glaucoma! I'm so tired of having new health problems!
> 
> Have body scan tomorrow as osteoporosis in left arm! Yuk!
> 
> Hope all of you are OK. Big hugs!


Oh no Janie. I pray they are wrong. My mother has it and takes drops. There is also a surgery for it. Keep up the good spirits. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For Uncle Sam; white pants, white shirt, and a red, white, blue vest. The vest is a pre-printed panel for a woman's vest. I had it in my stash. I will just cut it out sew 4 seams, and leave unfinished edges.
> 
> Adding we have winter back again. We had 28 degrees this morning and scattered frost tonight, maybe snow Thursday. I have 1 tulip blooming.


That will be nice. What about a beard?
I hope you don't have snow. No wonder you knit so many hats. It was 80 degrees here today after the storm. Humid. Most everything is bloomed out. Tulips long gone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am here, not doing much. I have already had a letter from the Wis Dept of Revenue. It asked for info I sent with the tax return. Just had to call them and tell them they had it. The first 3 days after tax season, I didn't leave home. It is nice to just stay home.
> 
> I have had some time to knit. But will need to take time out to sew costumes. My daughter called and requested a pirate and Uncle Sam for two of her boys. Program is May 6th.
> 
> My friend from work RB is still at the VA hospital in Milwaukee. He will be there at least another month. He was able to go to a Brewer Game. He can see the stadium from his room. They have been busy remodeling his house. His wife says she is sick of sawdust.


I bet it felt good to do what you wanted on your own schedule! What are you knitting?

Are your grandson's in a play?

I'm glad to hear your friend is able to get out to a game. Will he be going home soon?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm seeing doctors as must see eye specialist as think I have glaucoma! I'm so tired of having new health problems!
> 
> Have body scan tomorrow as osteoporosis in left arm! Yuk!
> 
> Hope all of you are OK. Big hugs!


Praying for good results on your tests Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:



> Thank you CB. We are all fine. We had about 2 hours of bad weather. The sirens were going off and the TV was on the local channel to follow the progress of the storm.
> 
> The puppies and I stayed in the bathroom, with them in the tub to keep them contained. There was lots of thunder, but not too much rain and no hail.
> 
> The overall damage wasn't too bad. Some areas south of us got hit harder. It was mostly fallen trees.


Sounds like a scary time; that 2 hours probably felt a lot longer. Glad that you and the pups are ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks yummy. I am making homemade sauce for the recipe you post last night. I made my own dough. I will let you know how it turns out. No pepperoni but some hot sausage and three bean salad.


How did it turn out CB? I would have to add dough to the shopping list.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did it turn out CB? I would have to add dough to the shopping list.


It was good. I would add the pepperoni after the dough. I made 2 in iron skillets so I wouldn't have to flip them. I also put mushrooms in on top. It is all gone now. Thanks WCK. It is nice to try something different.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Willie doing? Is he enjoying the construction show from the windows?


Willie is not a happy cat. We only open windows on south side of house as it faces away from construction and dust. When we open the window he does a quit peek and hears noise and off he goes. Poor thing doesn't even get to do his crawl and seek up to see if he can catch birds at feeder. No he can't but loves to thing he could catch a bird.
We had a bird feeder that attach to the window had to remove it a he was going nuts trying to catch birds. Yes it was mean of us. But it was funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks good and makes for a quick dinner. I'd add some mushrooms and peppers and use regular tomato
> 
> http://www.forgottothink.com/dried-pasta/


I am with you about that plus would throw tomatoes in too. I do that in summer just cook tomatoes for a bit add basil . on the stove for 20 mins. love it oh and cheese too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am here, not doing much. I have already had a letter from the Wis Dept of Revenue. It asked for info I sent with the tax return. Just had to call them and tell them they had it. The first 3 days after tax season, I didn't leave home. It is nice to just stay home.
> 
> I have had some time to knit. But will need to take time out to sew costumes. My daughter called and requested a pirate and Uncle Sam for two of her boys. Program is May 6th.
> 
> My friend from work RB is still at the VA hospital in Milwaukee. He will be there at least another month. He was able to go to a Brewer Game. He can see the stadium from his room. They have been busy remodeling his house. His wife says she is sick of sawdust.


Oh Joey then it I till work for you. Glad you had a couple of down days. 
Not much time to make costumes.

Your friend glad you mention him. Wonder how he was doing. What an adjustment in life for his wife and him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm seeing doctors as must see eye specialist as think I have glaucoma! I'm so tired of having new health problems!
> 
> Have body scan tomorrow as osteoporosis in left arm! Yuk!
> 
> Hope all of you are OK. Big hugs!


Oh Jayne I am so sorry to hear that. It's not easy getting older. Praying for you.

My mind says go and my body says no. That is what I keep saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you CB. We are all fine. We had about 2 hours of bad weather. The sirens were going off and the TV was on the local channel to follow the progress of the storm.
> 
> The puppies and I stayed in the bathroom, with them in the tub to keep them contained. There was lots of thunder, but not too much rain and no hail.
> 
> The overall damage wasn't too bad. Some areas south of us got hit harder. It was mostly fallen trees.


you don't know how happy I am to see you post. I was watching the weather channel on TV and my gosh it was scary saw what was happening in your state. No good news, for your state or CB's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey weather just as bad down here. In low 40's with high winds . Makes it feel like 30's. Possible freeze in low lying area's. I have two sets of clothes out. winter and summer. Seem wearing more winter then summer's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gads put on new meds and feel like a zombie and so so tried.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads put on new meds and feel like a zombie and so so tried.


I am not on meds and I feel like a zombie too. What is up with that. I was dragging today.

Oh by the way I saw where you sent someone some pretty pink yarn of Facebook. You are so NICE!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Willie is not a happy cat. We only open windows on south side of house as it faces away from construction and dust. When we open the window he does a quit peek and hears noise and off he goes. Poor thing doesn't even get to do his crawl and seek up to see if he can catch birds at feeder. No he can't but loves to thing he could catch a bird.
> We had a bird feeder that attach to the window had to remove it a he was going nuts trying to catch birds. Yes it was mean of us. But it was funny


Poor Willie  Have you seen these catio's? There's a little business on the Island that makes different kinds of enclosures. They donated one to our Cat Rescue group.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads put on new meds and feel like a zombie and so so tried.


  hope you're feeling better soon Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Willie  Have you seen these catio's? There's a little business on the Island that makes different kinds of enclosures. They donated one to our Cat Rescue group.


That is neat. Can you put chickens in it too? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not on meds and I feel like a zombie too. What is up with that. I was dragging today.
> 
> Oh by the way I saw where you sent someone some pretty pink yarn of Facebook. You are so NICE!


 :thumbup: Yes, she is!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat. Can you put chickens in it too? :lol:


I don't see why not, but you would probably want a stand alone unit instead of one attached to your window.

so sweet -- kitty and baby goat. You really will have to get a baby goat if you can figure out how to keep it a baby!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=554607918050734


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Yes, she is!


Yes that someone I call Elf we both started on Kp about the same time.

Her mom died at beginning of this month and yesterday was 1 year ago she lost her grannie. Plus it was her birthday in between all of this. She is a special person to me. She and another lady help me through some very hard times in my life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Willie  Have you seen these catio's? There's a little business on the Island that makes different kinds of enclosures. They donated one to our Cat Rescue group.


That is neat would be afraid that Wild Willie would knock the screen out. If he was that close to birds. I do love it when he does his crawl to the window then seeks up his steps too. He really is good at it. But it is funny to watch him do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't see why not, but you would probably want a stand alone unit instead of one attached to your window.
> 
> so sweet -- kitty and baby goat. You really will have to get a baby goat if you can figure out how to keep it a baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wondering that too. Would not like house to become a chicken coop. I am sure Chewy would like it though. Can you just picture that. Chewy and the chickens.


 :shock: that might not be a pretty picture


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was watching Hannity tonight and really had a good laugh. He showed pictures of so called famous people ( and I do mean so called) saying if Trump was elected they were leaving the USA. He said he would pay for their ticket to any other place they would like to go. I have seen and heard other people not famous say the same thing. I know they are just mouthing words. But think it is such a dumb thing to even say.

I have been in this country when some of those presidents I did not respect were in office. Never felt the need to leave this country. Like the song says. This is my country land of my birth. This is my country grandest on earth.
I like it here and why leave some place you love for another place.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't see why not, but you would probably want a stand alone unit instead of one attached to your window.
> 
> so sweet -- kitty and baby goat. You really will have to get a baby goat if you can figure out how to keep it a baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was watching Hannity tonight and really had a good laugh. He showed pictures of so called famous people ( and I do mean so called) saying if Trump was elected they were leaving the USA. He said he would pay for their ticket to any other place they would like to go. I have seen and heard other people not famous say the same thing. I know they are just mouthing words. But think it is such a dumb thing to even say.
> 
> I have been in this country when some of those presidents I did not respect were in office. Never felt the need to leave this country. Like the song says. This is my country land of my birth. This is my country grandest on earth.
> I like it here and why leave some place you love for another place.


 :thumbup: My country tis of thee, sweet land of liberty of the I sing. 
I still want to visit WCK in Canada.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wondering that too. Would not like house to become a chicken coop. I am sure Chewy would like it though. Can you just picture that. Chewy and the chickens.


Chewy has been watching the birds on my porch bird feeder. I don't think he would hurt them . Chewy would climb out the window to go into the cage then back in again. All day long he would do that between chewing on me. I tried to brush him today and he bucked like a horse. I got a good work out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: My country tis of thee, sweet land of liberty of the I sing.
> I still want to visit WCK in Canada.


Yes visit. But have never heard you say . If person elected president . is elected I am leaving this country.

I do think some of those so called famous people have mouth in gear before brain has been started even jump started for some of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy has been watching the birds on my porch bird feeder. I don't think he would hurt them . Chewy would climb out the window to go into the cage then back in again. All day long he would do that between chewing on me. I tried to brush him today and he bucked like a horse. I got a good work out.


Oh my I can think of better ways to get a work out. Not bad enough he chews on you now he wants you to work out too. He is training you well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes that someone I call Elf we both started on Kp about the same time.
> 
> Her mom died at beginning of this month and yesterday was 1 year ago she lost her grannie. Plus it was her birthday in between all of this. She is a special person to me. She and another lady help me through some very hard times in my life.


I know your yarn made her heart feel better with the beautiful yarn. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes visit. But have never heard you say . If person elected president . is elected I am leaving this country.
> 
> I do think some of those so called famous people have mouth in gear before brain has been started even jump started for some of them.


If they don't like it here they need to leave. Maybe they will make us happier too. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know your yarn made her heart feel better with the beautiful yarn. ♥


I am glad to know it did. I should get back on facebook. been a long time since I have been there. She sent me and email thanking me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am glad to know it did. I should get back on facebook. been a long time since I have been there. She sent me and email thanking me.


Yes you should some of us on there miss you. You can see my grandson with blue hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. Saying my prayers for a few on some other threads. God knows the ones that need it. Blessing and Love! Tomorrow dear friends.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you should some of us on there miss you. You can see my grandson with blue hair.


Oh no he has been around you to much blue hair. Soon he will have to write a book. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

after one here am off to be I know I will sleep good tonight with these pills yes.

God bless all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was watching Hannity tonight and really had a good laugh. He showed pictures of so called famous people ( and I do mean so called) saying if Trump was elected they were leaving the USA. He said he would pay for their ticket to any other place they would like to go. I have seen and heard other people not famous say the same thing. I know they are just mouthing words. But think it is such a dumb thing to even say.
> 
> I have been in this country when some of those presidents I did not respect were in office. Never felt the need to leave this country. Like the song says. This is my country land of my birth. This is my country grandest on earth.
> I like it here and why leave some place you love for another place.


I agree with you Yarnie. We've had some bad leaders that have caused a lot of problems in Canada too. I wouldn't leave my country because of it - we work to change it for the better in the next election.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh it is so cute. What you trying to do make me into a farm? :lol:The roosters and some hens. :shock:


The animal babies are so cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Yarnie. We've had some bad leaders that have caused a lot of problems in Canada too. I wouldn't leave my country because of it - we work to change it for the better in the next election.


so true. Nite now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: My country tis of thee, sweet land of liberty of the I sing.
> I still want to visit WCK in Canada.


Your bedroom is ready and waiting!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you should some of us on there miss you. You can see my grandson with blue hair.


I missed seeing the blue hair


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Yarnie. We've had some bad leaders that have caused a lot of problems in Canada too. I wouldn't leave my country because of it - we work to change it for the better in the next election.


Yes makes more sense doesn't it to stay then to announce you are leaving. Plus most who say it stay. Why even say it unless you really mean it. If this is what you want then go don't announce it to the world just go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee was it nice to go to bed and sleep raining here so no work on the road.

Don't know if should have coffee or green tea. 

Joey did it freeze up there? Haven't listen to weather report . Isn't spring wonderful this year?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee was it nice to go to bed and sleep raining here so no work on the road.
> 
> Don't know if should have coffee or green tea.
> 
> Joey did it freeze up there? Haven't listen to weather report . Isn't spring wonderful this year?


Good morning Yarnie. I've got my huge coffee mug to start the day off. How are you feeling today?

It's been cooler since late last week, but no more rain the last couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dad would give :thumbup: to this and Mom would say "who, me?"
:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. I've got my huge coffee mug to start the day off. How are you feeling today?
> 
> It's been cooler since late last week, but no more rain the last couple of days.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad would give :thumbup: to this and Mom would say "who, me?"
> :lol:


Would be other way around here. Many words from husband not so much from me.

That may be why I love to post on here. No butting in with first word out of my mouth. Well at least most of time if you know what I mean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Yarnie. I've got my huge coffee mug to start the day off. How are you feeling today?
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Would be other way around here. Many words from husband not so much from me.
> 
> That may be why I love to post on here. No butting in with first word out of my mouth. Well at least most of time if you know what I mean.


Same in our house - DH is the chatty one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

stash building 101


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> stash building 101


ha ha the bear has that right. How many times I have done that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most days haven't been very busy. Once spring gets here, people are busy doing getting gardens ready and planting flowers.
> 
> I've been working on a few lacy hats and started a new baby hat.


Oh lacy hats and baby hats is it for your mom's craft sales?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your bedroom is ready and waiting!!


I know thanks. I want to come but life is in the way right now. I do have the new car for the drive.

Are you off today?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checking in as had bone scan of L. Arm, spine & L hip as they seem to think L side is a problem. Said I would know results in about a week. My dr said I might be put on the yearly IV for the bones. Can't remember what meds she said.

I don't see eye dr until May 26 about eyes, but of course I can't tell if anything is wrong.

Hugs & prayers for each of you as I just say all of my KP friends & of course God knows each of you.

We are being hit with a severe rain storm so I'm out if here!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Please stay safe with your storms Janie. We`re expecting storms later too. 
My love and healing prayers for you when you go to the bone and eye doctor.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as had bone scan of L. Arm, spine & L hip as they seem to think L side is a problem. Said I would know results in about a week. My dr said I might be put on the yearly IV for the bones. Can't remember what meds she said.
> 
> I don't see eye dr until May 26 about eyes, but of course I can't tell if anything is wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks Janie. We will pray for a good report for your bones. It is tough getting older.

Thanks for the hugs and prayers the same back to you! Miss you on a daily basis.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lacy hats and baby hats is it for your mom's craft sales?


No they're for the store, except 1 baby hat is for one of the fellows at the bank who is going to be a first time daddy. I started the first pair of Mom's handwarmers today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know thanks. I want to come but life is in the way right now. I do have the new car for the drive.
> 
> Are you off today?


I was at work today. The sun was out for most of the day, but it was cool, especially when the wind picked up.

It's beautiful here in the fall too and your new car will be broken in by then :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as had bone scan of L. Arm, spine & L hip as they seem to think L side is a problem. Said I would know results in about a week. My dr said I might be put on the yearly IV for the bones. Can't remember what meds she said.
> 
> I don't see eye dr until May 26 about eyes, but of course I can't tell if anything is wrong.
> 
> ...


Hope the storm passed you by Janie and that you get good test results.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Please stay safe with your storms Janie. We`re expecting storms later too.
> My love and healing prayers for you when you go to the bone and eye doctor.
> ♥♥


You stay safe too Wendy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was at work today. The sun was out for most of the day, but it was cool, especially when the wind picked up.
> 
> It's beautiful here in the fall too and your new car will be broken in by then :wink:


I thought because you were online maybe you swapped days.
I know it it beautiful anytime of the year.
I am working on breaking in my car. We are going to see DD and the boys for Matthew's BD next month. I will be the driver because Dh hasn't gotten his foot pedal yet. We are having trouble finding one for a Nissan.
You are so sweet to invite us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey it sound like you will be busy. May is not far away.

why is it that time seem to pass so quickly? 

Hope we can get together sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as had bone scan of L. Arm, spine & L hip as they seem to think L side is a problem. Said I would know results in about a week. My dr said I might be put on the yearly IV for the bones. Can't remember what meds she said.
> 
> I don't see eye dr until May 26 about eyes, but of course I can't tell if anything is wrong.
> 
> ...


Praying for you Jayne and hope storm has pass with out any damage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please stay safe with your storms Janie. We`re expecting storms later too.
> My love and healing prayers for you when you go to the bone and eye doctor.
> ♥♥


Hope you are safe from the storms what are you knitting or crocheting now lady. Will your kitty be there soon. Know you are waiting for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

while you are basking in the sun we are having a summer to fall weather. 

You know we will have to have a special meeting with the we are missing a letter word ect. Will have to may a big sign and get people to sign up for our program.

title of program what am I missing that I didn't miss before. Or thought I did it right and I did it's just he way it should be but drop off a letter and how to do it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where is LL today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is LL today?


Don't know but probably laying on the beach having a drink and enjoying the day. Lucky her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought because you were online maybe you swapped days.
> I know it it beautiful anytime of the year.
> I am working on breaking in my car. We are going to see DD and the boys for Matthew's BD next month. I will be the driver because Dh hasn't gotten his foot pedal yet. We are having trouble finding one for a Nissan.
> You are so sweet to invite us.


I had the laptop at work today.

It will be a great birthday party for Matthew with you and DH there to celebrate with him. How old will he be? Is he the blue hair?

Do you need a special foot pedal for DH? Has he ever tried hand controls?

We'll have a great time when you get here!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had the laptop at work today.
> 
> It will be a great birthday party for Matthew with you and DH there to celebrate with him. How old will he be? Is he the blue hair?
> 
> ...


I didn't think about lap top.

Matthew will be 9. Yes he is the blue hair. I still don't know why he had blue hair. Some school dress up day I guess.
The foot pedal he has used in the past is an extension from the regular pedal. He doesn't think he would like the hand controls. 
He likes to drive because he likes to be in control. :lol: Men! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know but probably laying on the beach having a drink and enjoying the day. Lucky her.


I bet you are right. She still has a few more days I think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think about lap top.
> 
> Matthew will be 9. Yes he is the blue hair. I still don't know why he had blue hair. Some school dress up day I guess.
> The foot pedal he has used in the past is an extension from the regular pedal. He doesn't think he would like the hand controls.
> He likes to drive because he likes to be in control. :lol: Men! :shock:


I use the laptop most of the time in the evening too and DH usually uses the desktop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I use the laptop most of the time in the evening too and DH usually uses the desktop.


We have both. I like the desktop the best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

More baby goats for you CB 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=757166314385972


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More baby goats for you CB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"BUMMER LAMBS"&#9825;
Every once in a while a ewe gives birth to a lamb and for some reason rejects the baby. It could be because the mother is old and just too tired to deal with the baby, or perhaps she doesnt have enough milk for twin lambs and she rejects one.
These are called "bummer lambs".
Unless the shepherd intervenes, that lamb will die. So the shepherd takes the lamb into his home. Feeds it with a bottle and keeps it warm. He will wrap it up and hold it close so that the lamb is on his chest, next to his heart. The lamb hears the shepherds heartbeat.
When the lamb is strong enough the shepherd will place it back in the field with the rest of the flock.The little lambs now can stay with the herd.
When the shepherd goes out to check on his herd, the most amazing thing happens. He will call out to his sheep, Sheep, sheep, sheep.
The FIRST ones to run to him are the bummer lambs because they know him. They know his voice.
Its not that they are more loved  its just that THEY BELIEVE


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was watching Hannity tonight and really had a good laugh. He showed pictures of so called famous people ( and I do mean so called) saying if Trump was elected they were leaving the USA. He said he would pay for their ticket to any other place they would like to go. I have seen and heard other people not famous say the same thing. I know they are just mouthing words. But think it is such a dumb thing to even say.
> 
> I have been in this country when some of those presidents I did not respect were in office. Never felt the need to leave this country. Like the song says. This is my country land of my birth. This is my country grandest on earth.
> I like it here and why leave some place you love for another place.


Wouldn't it be great if they would leave and take all their "fans" with them? I heard one group started a Go Fund Me page to "help" these so called celebrities move. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> stash building 101


What an adorably cute sad face.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in as had bone scan of L. Arm, spine & L hip as they seem to think L side is a problem. Said I would know results in about a week. My dr said I might be put on the yearly IV for the bones. Can't remember what meds she said.
> 
> I don't see eye dr until May 26 about eyes, but of course I can't tell if anything is wrong.
> 
> ...


Sending hugs and strength your way. Growing old is not for sissies. You are a strong woman girl friend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Did anyone hear about the latest nonsense from California? It appears that prisoners that claim to be transgender will now be allowed to transfer to the woman's prisons and serve the rest of their sentence there. I suppose this also applies to female to male transgenders as well. They will also be allowed to go forward with their sex change operation which the taxpayers will pay for. I didn't check to see if this was true or not. It wouldn't surprise me if it is true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did anyone hear about the latest nonsense from California? It appears that prisoners that claim to be transgender will now be allowed to transfer to the woman's prisons and serve the rest of their sentence there. I suppose this also applies to female to male transgenders as well. They will also be allowed to go forward with their sex change operation which the taxpayers will pay for. I didn't check to see if this was true or not. It wouldn't surprise me if it is true.


think you are right heard something like that too. Isn't it nice they have more treats then some who never did any crime. Its nuts in the prison and some of the judges are even worst. Kill someone and get less time then a drug dealer. The kid from I think Texas or Calif. manage to get off with the I am to rich defense. Then mom and he skip country. He is back now in jail. But bet he will get off again. The justice system is just over the top.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

photos of baby hats


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "BUMMER LAMBS"♡
> Every once in a while a ewe gives birth to a lamb and for some reason rejects the baby. It could be because the mother is old and just too tired to deal with the baby, or perhaps she doesnt have enough milk for twin lambs and she rejects one.
> These are called "bummer lambs".
> Unless the shepherd intervenes, that lamb will die. So the shepherd takes the lamb into his home. Feeds it with a bottle and keeps it warm. He will wrap it up and hold it close so that the lamb is on his chest, next to his heart. The lamb hears the shepherds heartbeat.
> ...


 :thumbup: The lambs know His voice!

When we had sheep, one of the ewe's had triplets. She didn't reject any of them, so DH started adding bottles for all 3 so they had a mix of mom's milk and formula. Lambs being curious, a few of the others started crowding around and also got bottles. They all knew his voice and came running to him.

He named one of the triplets after me and she got to the point where she would stand at the fence and call him to come out. He would still treat her to a bottle even when she didn't need it anymore. I was only half teasing when I said I should "baaaaaaa" instead of calling him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they would leave and take all their "fans" with them? I heard one group started a Go Fund Me page to "help" these so called celebrities move. What a bunch of idiots.


And which ever country got them would know that they'd cut and run whenever things didn't turn out their way! It makes a mockery out of true refugees escaping repression and hunger.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> photos of baby hats


oh I love them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent about an hour and a half trying to log off facebook. the arrow point thing was no where to be found. I right click I click on everything and it would not show up.Finale don't know what I did but it came up little arrow thing. It final showed up. 

I went nuts on chat could not get on it and friend was laughing at me. kept posting how to do it. I mean I forgot after she told me enter . Boy I was lost didn't remember any thing. I was surprise that SIL and GD wish me happy birthday. that is how long and longer have not been on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did anyone hear about the latest nonsense from California? It appears that prisoners that claim to be transgender will now be allowed to transfer to the woman's prisons and serve the rest of their sentence there. I suppose this also applies to female to male transgenders as well. They will also be allowed to go forward with their sex change operation which the taxpayers will pay for. I didn't check to see if this was true or not. It wouldn't surprise me if it is true.


It wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> photos of baby hats


Oh so sweet. :thumbup: I love both of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: The lambs know His voice!
> 
> When we had sheep, one of the ewe's had triplets. She didn't reject any of them, so DH started adding bottles for all 3 so they had a mix of mom's milk and formula. Lambs being curious, a few of the others started crowding around and also got bottles. They all knew his voice and came running to him.
> 
> He named one of the triplets after me and she got to the point where she would stand at the fence and call him to come out. He would still treat her to a bottle even when she didn't need it anymore. I was only half teasing when I said I should "baaaaaaa" instead of calling him.


 :lol: I didn't know they could have 3 at one time. Do goats have triplets too? Baaaaa.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> photos of baby hats


Love these hats! Your knitting is great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a little naughty
http://www.fuzzysnail.com/jfl-kilt-prank/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a little naughty
> http://www.fuzzysnail.com/jfl-kilt-prank/


Oh my gosh that is to funny. If I had been behind those two I would be on the ground rolling with laughter. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so so cold here. low 50' today and wind tomorrow rain again. We need it but it is dreay here. Hate days like this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is to funny. If I had been behind those two I would be on the ground rolling with laughter. :thumbup:


 :lol: watching the people behind them was hilarious


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so cold here. low 50' today and wind tomorrow rain again. We need it but it is dreay here. Hate days like this.


It's been cooler here too. The wind has a real bite to it, feels more like fall than spring lately.

Did the construction crew take another day off?

Check your email for another episode of "As the Worm Turns"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a riot today spent time with elf on Chat had to keep posting to her on her site she was laughing and so was I. I forgot the word enter. After got that was fun chatting . But then I could not log out. CB told me to ask you WCK. The V (arrow) did not show up on page went to every word on upper right hand corner. No V then after about 2 hours of that. Hit something and it showed up. How do I get it to show up when want to log out? I really have to go on there more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to book story and found Windows 10 for dummies. But lady showed me book window's for seniors. Oh I thought and that is half the problem this would be better may make it more simple. well not so much I am learning to use search and help on it. Found cookie site and history deleted. Actual found to one for internet and one for windows 10 again do not know I got to it. But as long as there is search should be able to get back there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cooler here too. The wind has a real bite to it, feels more like fall than spring lately.
> 
> Did the construction crew take another day off?
> 
> Check your email for another episode of "As the Worm Turns"


feels like fall here to. Wonder if we will just go into summer.

Oh dear men showed up noise as usual. Can just wait for the bridge to be removed sure it will be so loud that need ear plugs.

Will do As the Worm turns is always interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a riot today spent time with elf on Chat had to keep posting to her on her site she was laughing and so was I. I forgot the word enter. After got that was fun chatting . But then I could not log out. CB told me to ask you WCK. The V (arrow) did not show up on page went to every word on upper right hand corner. No V then after about 2 hours of that. Hit something and it showed up. How do I get it to show up when want to log out? I really have to go on there more.


Glad you had a good time catching up. It's way to easy to lose track of time between KP, FB and ravelry.

I hardly ever log out of them, they just sit as a tab on my browser that I can click on when I want. If the browser closes, it remembers settings and usually comes back without having to log back in. I think the V is always there


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is to funny. If I had been behind those two I would be on the ground rolling with laughter. :thumbup:


Me too. Just like my DD and I did when we saw a nude man on the beach sunning. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you had a good time catching up. It's way to easy to lose track of time between KP, FB and ravelry.
> 
> I hardly ever log out of them, they just sit as a tab on my browser that I can click on when I want. If the browser closes, it remembers settings and usually comes back without having to log back in. I think the V is always there


mine wasn't I even went to site search and that said same thing right hand corner V and it was not there. 
Will try the browser like you said. see if it works that is if I do not screw that too. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so cold here. low 50' today and wind tomorrow rain again. We need it but it is dreay here. Hate days like this.


We have had 20 1/2 inches of rain in April. Raining right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cooler here too. The wind has a real bite to it, feels more like fall than spring lately.
> 
> Did the construction crew take another day off?
> 
> Check your email for another episode of "As the Worm Turns"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh my gosh that is more then funny. I have to get the depends on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is more then funny. I have to get the depends on.


The worm is turning right now. Bhahahhha


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The worm is turning right now. Bhahahhha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh nooooo breaking my chair. More of them now. They would be good for my garden. All that poop. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that is a picture worth repeating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh nooooo breaking my chair. More of them now. They would be good for my garden. All that poop. :XD:


Great compost. Moving on to sumo wrestling (except puppies are cute), worms not so much


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great compost. Moving on to sumo wrestling (except puppies are cute), worms not so much


Love the outfits though. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed to much excitement for me. Stay tune for next installment of as the Worm turns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed to much excitement for me. Stay tune for next installment of as the Worm turns.


Night Yarnie, sleep well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahahh. Sleepy her too.The movie will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/niemann04/posts/10100467975412167


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/niemann04/posts/10100467975412167


 :lol: Sorry for laughing Yarnie and Joey. We used to hear the same thing in Calgary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 20 1/2 inches of rain in April. Raining right now.


That is enough to cause a flood. hope you do not get any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Sorry for laughing Yarnie and Joey. We used to hear the same thing in Calgary.


No to worry it is so true. Wed is a good day to get out there and sun bath. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/niemann04/posts/10100467975412167


Nice one But the truth is the truth. The other days, gray and mosquito bites.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> photos of baby hats


Cute hats.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> And which ever country got them would know that they'd cut and run whenever things didn't turn out their way! It makes a mockery out of true refugees escaping repression and hunger.


I agree. I always wonder why people hang on every word celebrities utter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is to funny. If I had been behind those two I would be on the ground rolling with laughter. :thumbup:


I think I would have gone for a little grabby grabby!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think I would have gone for a little grabby grabby!!


 :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway, I did not get KP/DP on my computer, either for a couple of days. 
I was travelling and am home now. Good flights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think I would have gone for a little grabby grabby!!


 :lol: 😆


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, I did not get KP/DP on my computer, either for a couple of days.
> I was travelling and am home now. Good flights.


Glad you're safely home LL. Tell us the highlights of your holidays.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're safely home LL. Tell us the highlights of your holidays.


Hi WCK -- basically, I sat by the pool for a month and ruined my skin - without remorse. It was an adventure because I was on my own - and I pulled through. Husband came down two weeks into the month. He does not like sitting by the pool for long and he like cold weather - so he was not happy. So what!

I made friends and enjoyed myself after I went through culture shock. It was a big adjustment. So, I am tanned and adjusting to being home. I must admit - I had trouble finding the glasses to drink out of in our house... old age. (We did move in last August - but a month away confused me!).

Thanks for asking, WCK...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

what's next


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK -- basically, I sat by the pool for a month and ruined my skin - without remorse. It was an adventure because I was on my own - and I pulled through. Husband came down two weeks into the month. He does not like sitting by the pool for long and he like cold weather - so he was not happy. So what!
> 
> I made friends and enjoyed myself after I went through culture shock. It was a big adjustment. So, I am tanned and adjusting to being home. I must admit - I had trouble finding the glasses to drink out of in our house... old age. (We did move in last August - but a month away confused me!).
> 
> Thanks for asking, WCK...


The sun must have felt nice after your long winter. Lather on the moisturizer and your skin will forgive you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, I did not get KP/DP on my computer, either for a couple of days.
> I was travelling and am home now. Good flights.


I am glad you are home safe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: 😆


  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK -- basically, I sat by the pool for a month and ruined my skin - without remorse. It was an adventure because I was on my own - and I pulled through. Husband came down two weeks into the month. He does not like sitting by the pool for long and he like cold weather - so he was not happy. So what!
> 
> I made friends and enjoyed myself after I went through culture shock. It was a big adjustment. So, I am tanned and adjusting to being home. I must admit - I had trouble finding the glasses to drink out of in our house... old age. (We did move in last August - but a month away confused me!).
> 
> Thanks for asking, WCK...


That sounds like a wonderful trip for you. It is so relaxing to sit on the beach and just think and enjoy.

Funny about the glassed. One of my friends spent 3 weeks at her DD's helping her get ready to sell her house. She said she got in her car when she got home and didn't know how to start it. I don't blame it on old age. :x Just out of the habit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sun must have felt nice after your long winter. Lather on the moisturizer and your skin will forgive you


The sun did feel great. I sure hope that my skin will forgive me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are home safe.


Thank you, CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think I would have gone for a little grabby grabby!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad your home and do wish you would not mention sun as here sun had disappeared this week. You must have borrowed it. Send back please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad your home and do wish you would not mention sun as here sun had disappeared this week. You must have borrowed it. Send back please.


YL, I am in the clouds now, too. The sun is gone for me. I left it down South. Brrrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, I am in the clouds now, too. The sun is gone for me. I left it down South. Brrrr.


I bet it is a shock to get home after being in Fl. for a month. Did you eat shrimp for me?
We had sun and now cloudy. Our yard is so soggy from all the rain. It feels like walking on sponge. My flowers love it tho. More rain tomorrow and then sun for a week.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet it is a shock to get home after being in Fl. for a month. Did you eat shrimp for me?
> We had sun and now cloudy. Our yard is so soggy from all the rain. It feels like walking on sponge. My flowers love it tho. More rain tomorrow and then sun for a week.


Hi, CB. We have rain here, too. I had a lot of shrimp. I just LOVE Coconut Shrimp! Have you ever had it? Oh, it is so, so good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. We have rain here, too. I had a lot of shrimp. I just LOVE Coconut Shrimp! Have you ever had it? Oh, it is so, so good!


It is sweet I know. I have had it before. You came up with that?  It has been 8 years since we have been to Fl. Our boys are taking us this Labor day week. We love to find all you can eat crab. All my family love seafood but my 2 youngest grandsons. I don't understand it either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is sweet I know. I have had it before. You came up with that?  It has been 8 years since we have been to Fl. Our boys are taking us this Labor day week. We love to find all you can eat crab. All my family love seafood but my 2 youngest grandsons. I don't understand it either.


The black stuff has to be out for me to eat it - though I think I ate it with the coconut shrimp. Have fun in Florida. Where are you going? Eat a lot of shrimp for me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You are all making me so hungry. Shrimp is at the top of my all time fave foods list.I would eat it every day if I could.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: 😆


OUCH!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You are all making me so hungry. Shrimp is at the top of my all time fave foods list.I would eat it every day if I could.


It is good. I like Coconut Shrimp the best. The best I had was dipped in beer batter that had Cajun spice in it. Then it was dipped in coconut. OMG it was soooo good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK -- basically, I sat by the pool for a month and ruined my skin - without remorse. It was an adventure because I was on my own - and I pulled through. Husband came down two weeks into the month. He does not like sitting by the pool for long and he like cold weather - so he was not happy. So what!
> 
> I made friends and enjoyed myself after I went through culture shock. It was a big adjustment. So, I am tanned and adjusting to being home. I must admit - I had trouble finding the glasses to drink out of in our house... old age. (We did move in last August - but a month away confused me!).
> 
> Thanks for asking, WCK...


What matters is that you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What matters is that you enjoyed yourself.


I did after a while. The first week a friend was with me. Then she left and I was 8 days alone. I was upset for a few days, then met people at the pool. Then my husband came and a few days after that his brother and wife. (That was trying, to say the least). Then 4 days with my husband. The people I met were great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad your home and do wish you would not mention sun as here sun had disappeared this week. You must have borrowed it. Send back please.


I found the sun -- it has moved to the north west and is giving me a beautiful, warm day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is sweet I know. I have had it before. You came up with that?  It has been 8 years since we have been to Fl. Our boys are taking us this Labor day week. We love to find all you can eat crab. All my family love seafood but my 2 youngest grandsons. I don't understand it either.


We love shrimp and other seafood too. The spot prawn festival should be coming up later in the month.

That's such a nice trip to look forward too. What part of FL are you going to?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You are all making me so hungry. Shrimp is at the top of my all time fave foods list.I would eat it every day if I could.


I've never had a shrimp meal that I didn't like! One of my BIL made a really good jambalaya that got a little too hot once in a while - just add more rice and refill the water glass.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We all know knitting and crocheting is good for you. A reminder helps!
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/six-health-benefits-of-knitting-and-crochet-that-will-surprise-you/?utm_source=dot-dot&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=043016&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=six-health-benefits-of-knitting-and-crochet-that-will-surprise-you&origin=dot_dot_social_fb_link_six-health-benefits-of-knitting-and-crochet-that-will-surprise-you_043016


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We love shrimp and other seafood too. The spot prawn festival should be coming up later in the month.
> 
> That's such a nice trip to look forward too. What part of FL are you going to?


We have traveled all the way down to Tampa. Our favorite place to stay is around Destin. The beaches are gloriously white and the water is emerald green. I have seen both Pacific and Atlantic coast but the Gulf coast is the most beautiful I have ever seen.
http://www.emeraldcoastfl.com/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have traveled all the way down to Tampa. Our favorite place to stay is around Destin. The beaches are gloriously white and the water is emerald green. I have seen both Pacific and Atlantic coast but the Gulf coast is the most beautiful I have ever seen.
> http://www.emeraldcoastfl.com/


Yes, Gulf Coast is the best. The Caribbean has the most beautiful waters, though... Can't beat them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awwwww



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=966842456768036


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am missing the sun, also. It was below 40 when we went to Church this morning. The clouds look like snow is on the way. I hope not! The wind makes it seem colder.


Brrr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have traveled all the way down to Tampa. Our favorite place to stay is around Destin. The beaches are gloriously white and the water is emerald green. I have seen both Pacific and Atlantic coast but the Gulf coast is the most beautiful I have ever seen.
> http://www.emeraldcoastfl.com/


Looks so beautiful!

We've been to Miami and Tampa but Galveston is the only city on the Gulf of Mexico that we've seen . We did see more of the Sea of Cortez (Gulf of California) - Cabo san Lucas/Los Cabos and a few towns up the coast to La Paz.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more kitties


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies, I'm checking in as told to not be on the net too much, but still love each of my Denim Country friends! I voted early so wouldn't have to stand in line on Tursday! Republican if course!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Afternoon Ladies, I'm checking in as told to not be on the net too much, but still love each of my Denim Country friends! I voted early so wouldn't have to stand in line on Tursday! Republican if course!


Hi Janeway. Glad you checked in. Why are you limited on the internet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks so beautiful!
> 
> We've been to Miami and Tampa but Galveston is the only city on the Gulf of Mexico that we've seen . We did see more of the Sea of Cortez (Gulf of California) - Cabo san Lucas/Los Cabos and a few towns up the coast to La Paz.


Was the Galveston beach white sand?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Afternoon Ladies, I'm checking in as told to not be on the net too much, but still love each of my Denim Country friends! I voted early so wouldn't have to stand in line on Tursday! Republican if course!


Miss you Janie
Of course!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning DP friends...Happy Monday!!

We had a little bit of excitement here this morning. Our next door neighbours cat Socks gave birth to three kittens in our house some time last night. And in my large Rubbermaid chest of fabric of all places. How Socks got the lid off it is a mystery to me. Looks like I`ll have to throw a lot of fabric out. The weird thing is though we had boxes with towels in every room of the house placed discreetly where she could have her kittens if she didn`t give birth outside.
Those kitten s are cute though. Two grey and white like the Mama cat, and one pure black one which looks so much like Otis. At least we have something to remember him by now. Not sure if we`ll adopt him though - hubby and I are still at the talking about it stage right now. I`ll be getting a ginger kitten in a week or two, so I don`t want to have too many cats.

The little blankie I`m knitting for my ginger kitten should hopefully be finished this week. Then I can give the blanket to the Mama cat (Sally) to lie on so that my kitty will still smell her scent when he arrives here.

Oh good hubby is back home after paying the monthly bills. He`d been gone so long I was starting to get worried.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning DP friends...Happy Monday!!
> 
> We had a little bit of excitement here this morning. Our next door neighbours cat Socks gave birth to three kittens in our house some time last night. And in my large Rubbermaid chest of fabric of all places. How Socks got the lid off it is a mystery to me. Looks like I`ll have to throw a lot of fabric out. The weird thing is though we had boxes with towels in every room of the house placed discreetly where she could have her kittens if she didn`t give birth outside.
> Those kitten s are cute though. Two grey and white like the Mama cat, and one pure black one which looks so much like Otis. At least we have something to remember him by now. Not sure if we`ll adopt him though - hubby and I are still at the talking about it stage right now. I`ll be getting a ginger kitten in a week or two, so I don`t want to have too many cats.
> ...


Congratulations on your new additions. How did momma cat get into the house. Sorry about your fabric. She picked the right place!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations on your new additions. How did momma cat get into the house. Sorry about your fabric. She picked the right place!


Thanks Lucy ♥

Socks comes here to eat and sleep more than her own place. She comes and goes here as she pleases. Once Socks was over the kitten stage at about 8 months - our neighbours seemed to have lost interest in her, and she was starved for attention as well as food. She`s a friendly little thing. She adores my hubby most of all. I call my hubby Socks`s 'Uncle Daddy'.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Janeway. Glad you checked in. Why are you limited on the internet?


Until I'm checked by eye dr for glaucoma. Dr said the light from computer is hard on the eyes. I'm seeing double lines so excuse mistakes & thank goodness for spell check! I also have cataracts in both eyes.

Miss all of you. Haven't read KP's daily page either so don't know what is going on the news. Keep me posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy ♥
> 
> Socks comes here to eat and sleep more than her own place. She comes and goes here as she pleases. Once Socks was over the kitten stage at about 8 months - our neighbours seemed to have lost interest in her, and she was starved for attention as well as food. She`s a friendly little thing. She adores my hubby most of all. I call my hubby Socks`s 'Uncle Daddy'.


Oh, WendyBee, you are good to Socks. She needs love and you give it to her. She needs you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The little puppy was just too cute.

I read the dogs were quarantined and I know they need exercise, but I think the treadmill was overdoing it - when they're walking naturally, they can change their pace. Or is this really a good way to keep a dog exercised?

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-on-treadmill/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Afternoon Ladies, I'm checking in as told to not be on the net too much, but still love each of my Denim Country friends! I voted early so wouldn't have to stand in line on Tursday! Republican if course!


Good to see you Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the Galveston beach white sand?


The area we were in was more of light brown colour, but it was soft. It wasn't a very nice day and we were only there for a few hours before we had to go back to Houston, so didn't see any of the other beaches.

All the food we had in Texas was yummy though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning DP friends...Happy Monday!!
> 
> We had a little bit of excitement here this morning. Our next door neighbours cat Socks gave birth to three kittens in our house some time last night. And in my large Rubbermaid chest of fabric of all places. How Socks got the lid off it is a mystery to me. Looks like I`ll have to throw a lot of fabric out. The weird thing is though we had boxes with towels in every room of the house placed discreetly where she could have her kittens if she didn`t give birth outside.
> Those kitten s are cute though. Two grey and white like the Mama cat, and one pure black one which looks so much like Otis. At least we have something to remember him by now. Not sure if we`ll adopt him though - hubby and I are still at the talking about it stage right now. I`ll be getting a ginger kitten in a week or two, so I don`t want to have too many cats.
> ...


I'm thinking that you might end up unofficially adopting any of Sock's kittens that stay with their Mama :lol: Socks must think of you as part of her family.

Our neighbour has a manx cat named Lennox that thinks our food is better than his and spends hours at a time on our deck. The only downside is Lennox seems to think he's the Lord of our manor too and pushes our little ferals around.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm thinking that you might end up unofficially adopting any of Sock's kittens that stay with their Mama :lol: Socks must think of you as part of her family.
> 
> Our neighbour has a manx cat named Lennox that thinks our food is better than his and spends hours at a time on our deck. The only downside is Lennox seems to think he's the Lord of our manor too and pushes our little ferals around.


I`ve been very naughty westy...I`ve named the black kitten already. I`ve named him Angus. If he`s anything like Otis he will definitely grow into his name if you know what I mean.
He`s pure black, and if Angus has the same fur as Otis - he will be really fluffy.
Will take pics later - hubby has the camera in his truck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had a 2 hour work out with dinner last night! :lol:

http://www.forgottothink.com/red-wine-1-hour-gym/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been very naughty westy...I`ve named the black kitten already. I`ve named him Angus. If he`s anything like Otis he will definitely grow into his name if you know what I mean.
> He`s pure black, and if Angus has the same fur as Otis - he will be really fluffy.
> Will take pics later - hubby has the camera in his truck.


That's the first step to adoption Wendy! Angus is a great name; looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I would not throw the fabric. Wash it. Then see if it still needs to be thrown away. Our cat had two of her kittens on our bedspread, between us while we were sleeping. I just washed the bedspread. There was no cat odor left in it.


Thanks Joey.
From what I could see, there doesn`t seem to be any mess at all. Socks must have cleared a path in my fabric container for any minimum of fuss. That`s the kind of kitty she is - very independant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been very naughty westy...I`ve named the black kitten already. I`ve named him Angus. If he`s anything like Otis he will definitely grow into his name if you know what I mean.
> He`s pure black, and if Angus has the same fur as Otis - he will be really fluffy.
> Will take pics later - hubby has the camera in his truck.


I love the name! Angus!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love the name! Angus!


If you love the name Angus....you will definitely love the name for my ginger kitten when I get him in two weeks.
His name will be revealed later this week as I`m knitting him a blanket with his name on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If you love the name Angus....you will definitely love the name for my ginger kitten when I get him in two weeks.
> His name will be revealed later this week as I`m knitting him a blanket with his name on.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more kitties


Love the cat tails but agree with knocking things off table.

willie is very good at that to good infact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Afternoon Ladies, I'm checking in as told to not be on the net too much, but still love each of my Denim Country friends! I voted early so wouldn't have to stand in line on Tursday! Republican if course!


Did the same here as who needs to stand in long lines.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning DP friends...Happy Monday!!
> 
> We had a little bit of excitement here this morning. Our next door neighbours cat Socks gave birth to three kittens in our house some time last night. And in my large Rubbermaid chest of fabric of all places. How Socks got the lid off it is a mystery to me. Looks like I`ll have to throw a lot of fabric out. The weird thing is though we had boxes with towels in every room of the house placed discreetly where she could have her kittens if she didn`t give birth outside.
> Those kitten s are cute though. Two grey and white like the Mama cat, and one pure black one which looks so much like Otis. At least we have something to remember him by now. Not sure if we`ll adopt him though - hubby and I are still at the talking about it stage right now. I`ll be getting a ginger kitten in a week or two, so I don`t want to have too many cats.
> ...


Seems to me you are going to have a lot of little kitties to care for WB. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a 2 hour work out with dinner last night! :lol:
> 
> http://www.forgottothink.com/red-wine-1-hour-gym/


I have to try your work out. Wonder if you drank more then a couple of glasses if that would be a weeks worth?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Until I'm checked by eye dr for glaucoma. Dr said the light from computer is hard on the eyes. I'm seeing double lines so excuse mistakes & thank goodness for spell check! I also have cataracts in both eyes.
> 
> Miss all of you. Haven't read KP's daily page either so don't know what is going on the news. Keep me posted.


Oh Jayne sorry to hear of your eye problems. Miss you too dear friend. Take care now post when you can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The little puppy was just too cute.
> 
> I read the dogs were quarantined and I know they need exercise, but I think the treadmill was overdoing it - when they're walking naturally, they can change their pace. Or is this really a good way to keep a dog exercised?
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-on-treadmill/


Oh so cute and funny. A lot of people do this for their dogs if they live in big cities or do not have time to walk dogs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Waiting WEBe for new kitty name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My gosh new desk top has Cd player but it is not from side to side. It is up and down. I could not get it to open so did a help search. Nope no answer there. Then went back and press button and it open . Now I did this more then twice first time and it would not open. Now it opens. Fun what fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the cat tails but agree with knocking things off table.
> 
> willie is very good at that to good infact.


Put Willie to work in the lab


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to try your work out. Wonder if you drank more then a couple of glasses if that would be a weeks worth?


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh new desk top has Cd player but it is not from side to side. It is up and down. I could not get it to open so did a help search. Nope no answer there. Then went back and press button and it open . Now I did this more then twice first time and it would not open. Now it opens. Fun what fun.


Adventures with new computer. Just watch out for the Twilight Zone :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Adventures with new computer. Just watch out for the Twilight Zone :roll:


  :x :roll: :? :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jayne sorry to hear of your eye problems. Miss you too dear friend. Take care now post when you can.


Oh, Dear... Jane - sorry about your eye problems. Have them here, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Put Willie to work in the lab


Yes yes yes it is Willie :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

o early this Am before 7:00 awful noise outside. The fix the sewer gang appear to make holes in road. Bed was moving not really but really and eye opening. Plus it is o our corner and they must have broke sewer line as they are now pumping water out of whole. That will teach them for waking me up to early. I need my rest. I can not remain beautiful with out it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you this fine morning? Are you glad to be home? I miss you with my morning coffee and a chat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you this fine morning? Are you glad to be home? I miss you with my morning coffee and a chat.


Yes, I am home. I love that you miss me! Thank you! It is cloudy here. Yes, glad to be home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I am home. I love that you miss me! Thank you! It is cloudy here. Yes, glad to be home.


Well miss you and thought about you enjoying time away.

Sunny here and warming up. Joey and I will be doing our happy dance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How many man does it take to look into hole that is filled with sewer water. I see it as all of them. At least water here not turn off again and our sewer line is not connected to that one. But poor people who are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to do something about fingers skin peeling off and now it hurts not ever finger but more then one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The little puppy was just too cute.
> 
> I read the dogs were quarantined and I know they need exercise, but I think the treadmill was overdoing it - when they're walking naturally, they can change their pace. Or is this really a good way to keep a dog exercised?
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-on-treadmill/


That puppy was so cute and determined. I don't think it was a good idea to use a collar incase the dog slipped for whatever reason. I could see it chocking. I would have used a harness. I suppose any exercise is better than none as long a it's temporary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB, how are your chicks?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> o early this Am before 7:00 awful noise outside. The fix the sewer gang appear to make holes in road. Bed was moving not really but really and eye opening. Plus it is o our corner and they must have broke sewer line as they are now pumping water out of whole. That will teach them for waking me up to early. I need my rest. I can not remain beautiful with out it.


Rude awakening Yarnie. Did they turn off the water to your house?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to do something about fingers skin peeling off and now it hurts not ever finger but more then one.


What's happening to your fingers Yarnie? How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's happening to your fingers Yarnie? How are you feeling otherwise?


Still have water all day.

My fingers get dry and then they peel. Have had this before . Don't know if it cause by water or cleaning stuff or yarn. But have to put something on them. They heal but sure drives me crazy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Still have water all day.
> 
> My fingers get dry and then they peel. Have had this before . Don't know if it cause by water or cleaning stuff or yarn. But have to put something on them. They heal but sure drives me crazy.


YL, My hands get dry and I pick them. Terrible, terrible habit. I do so many dishes. What someone told me was to use Baby Oil on your hands. I need to start that up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Still have water all day.
> 
> My fingers get dry and then they peel. Have had this before . Don't know if it cause by water or cleaning stuff or yarn. But have to put something on them. They heal but sure drives me crazy.


I'm glad you had water. Do you wear gloves when you clean?

You might find an ointment with all-heal (prunella vulgaris) helpful. Annie made some up when I had shingles and it was such a relief. Others have used it for rashes or other irritations. Health food stores might carry it.

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/s/selfhe40.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sorry CB, could resist this one


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How many man does it take to look into hole that is filled with sewer water. I see it as all of them. At least water here not turn off again and our sewer line is not connected to that one. But poor people who are.


 :lol: They must take a lot of men to do that. I see it on highway repair workers all the time. One is working and the others are standing around looking. Also our power company does that when we have them out to tend to something.

Maybe they will get it fixed for the others soon. I would hate to be the ones not connected too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That puppy was so cute and determined. I don't think it was a good idea to use a collar incase the dog slipped for whatever reason. I could see it chocking. I would have used a harness. I suppose any exercise is better than none as long a it's temporary.


I saw a show that had wirehair terriers. They had them on the tread mill too . I thought it was terrible . The puppy was cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to do something about fingers skin peeling off and now it hurts not ever finger but more then one.


What are you going to use on them? When I did wood work the wood made my hands sore and the stain. I could have sanded a board with my hands they were so rough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, how are your chicks?


Yep my family! We haven't lost anymore since last week. The new black chicks are not growing as fast as the first ones. They are still under the light.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had water. Do you wear gloves when you clean?
> 
> You might find an ointment with all-heal (prunella vulgaris) helpful. Annie made some up when I had shingles and it was such a relief. Others have used it for rashes or other irritations. Health food stores might carry it.
> 
> http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/s/selfhe40.html


I have never heard of that herb before. I love herbs. I wish I knew more about how to use them. I have been looking for a lemon verbena. I lost mine a few years ago. No one seems to have any around here. My grands and I love it as a tea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB, could resist this one


Oh corny! :lol: The first hens are getting big. My family is impressed that they go up the ramp to the house when it gets dark. They only let them outside when they are with them since the hawk attack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, My hands get dry and I pick them. Terrible, terrible habit. I do so many dishes. What someone told me was to use Baby Oil on your hands. I need to start that up.


I do to the peeling drives me crazy so pick at them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys are you kicking back the last week? Have you caught up on your sleep yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had water. Do you wear gloves when you clean?
> 
> You might find an ointment with all-heal (prunella vulgaris) helpful. Annie made some up when I had shingles and it was such a relief. Others have used it for rashes or other irritations. Health food stores might carry it.
> 
> http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/s/selfhe40.html


Will check at whole foods, also herb store here. Thanks for information


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB, could resist this one


Oh we have a jokester on here today. Ken hen ben can send or lend hen if he can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you going to use on them? When I did wood work the wood made my hands sore and the stain. I could have sanded a board with my hands they were so rough.


Didn't you wear plastic gloves?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never heard of that herb before. I love herbs. I wish I knew more about how to use them. I have been looking for a lemon verbena. I lost mine a few years ago. No one seems to have any around here. My grands and I love it as a tea.


Not seen it here either CB. Love the scent of it I bought a Lavender plant in bloom have to cut blossoms off so it will get more. Love just running my hands through it and oh it makes hands smell so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't you wear plastic gloves?


The only times I wear gloves it when I work with cement. It really burns and eats at your hands. I can't stand to wear gloves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not seen it here either CB. Love the scent of it I bought a Lavender plant in bloom have to cut blossoms off so it will get more. Love just running my hands through it and oh it makes hands smell so good.


Oh I do too. I just bought one lavender but want more. I am looking for a Grosso lavender it blooms all summer here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I do too. I just bought one lavender but want more. I am looking for a Grosso lavender it blooms all summer here.


I use to have a lavender garden with different lavender plants. Got to be to much as had to cover them in winter and a die off one winter was enough. Then started Bee Balm flower bed. . Now in to daisy.

Getting off really tired tonight Take care all and God be with you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Please pray for all the people in the Fort McMurray area who are being evacuated because of forest fires. Alberta has already had several smaller fires but this one is huge and has been burning for the last couple days. The wind has shifted and 80,000 people have been told to leave the area.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for all the people in the Fort McMurray area who are being evacuated because of forest fires. Alberta has already had several smaller fires but this one is huge and has been burning for the last couple days. The wind has shifted and 80,000 people have been told to leave the area.


Lord I come to You in the Name of Jesus . I rebuke the fires in the Name of Jesus. Lord I pray Your rain from Heaven comes down to put out the fires in Fort McMurray. I pray all people get out alive and little damage is done . I pray the winds are still by the power of the Holy Spirit. Lord watch out after the people and their homes. I pray and give thanks to You. I pray You show Your Glory. I love You Lord. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this cute?
http://www.facebook.com/loveanimalsus/videos/vb.1034772039902933/1239388036107998/?type=2&theater

Going to bed. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never heard of that herb before. I love herbs. I wish I knew more about how to use them. I have been looking for a lemon verbena. I lost mine a few years ago. No one seems to have any around here. My grands and I love it as a tea.


I hope you find your lemon verbena plant. Does it smell like lemon when it's growing?

I don't know a lot about how to use many herbs; I used to grow a few back in Alberta and tried to research herbal remedies as an option instead of pharma whenever possible. Germany and other parts of Europe combine herbal remedies with pharma.

Annie is a certified herbalist and grows a lot of her own too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we have a jokester on here today. Ken hen ben can send or lend hen if he can.


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord I come to You in the Name of Jesus . I rebuke the fires in the Name of Jesus. Lord I pray Your rain from Heaven comes down to put out the fires in Fort McMurray. I pray all people get out alive and little damage is done . I pray the winds are still by the power of the Holy Spirit. Lord watch out after the people and their homes. I pray and give thanks to You. I pray You show Your Glory. I love You Lord. In the Name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


Thank you CB❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this cute?
> http://www.facebook.com/loveanimalsus/videos/vb.1034772039902933/1239388036107998/?type=2&theater
> 
> Going to bed. XX ♥


 :lol: :thumbup: so cute


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for all the people in the Fort McMurray area who are being evacuated because of forest fires. Alberta has already had several smaller fires but this one is huge and has been burning for the last couple days. The wind has shifted and 80,000 people have been told to leave the area.


Am praying for the people. I am praying that the fire goes out soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

praying for all of them. So sad to hear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was very bad for breakfast French toast with Vietnamese Cinnamon from Penzey's Spices and real maple syrup. Used Cinnamon bread too. So rich and lushes, eat it all.

Penzey has the best of the best spices and herbs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you find your lemon verbena plant. Does it smell like lemon when it's growing?
> 
> I don't know a lot about how to use many herbs; I used to grow a few back in Alberta and tried to research herbal remedies as an option instead of pharma whenever possible. Germany and other parts of Europe combine herbal remedies with pharma.
> 
> Annie is a certified herbalist and grows a lot of her own too.


I hope I find it too. It is zone 9-10 so it is hard to keep here even inside in the winter. All the health food want to do around here is supplements. Dh takes Milk Thistle for his Liver.
I would be bugging Annie to tell me her wisdom.

Here are a few of mine herbs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you CB❤


Anytime Sis.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was very bad for breakfast French toast with Vietnamese Cinnamon from Penzey's Spices and real maple syrup. Used Cinnamon bread too. So rich and lushes, eat it all.
> 
> Penzey has the best of the best spices and herbs.


That sounds yummy. Have you ever tried cream cheese on your toast? :wink: :-D It is really good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I find it too. It is zone 9-10 so it is hard to keep here even inside in the winter. All the health food want to do around here is supplements. Dh takes Milk Thistle for his Liver.
> I would be bugging Annie to tell me her wisdom.
> 
> Here are a few of mine herbs.


Do you have Lemon Balm? See a Few I have but can not all of them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds yummy. Have you ever tried cream cheese on your toast? :wink: :-D It is really good.


No have not think it is bad enough with all I put on it. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you have Lemon Balm? See a Few I have but can not all of them


Yes lots of lemon balm. It is in another place. Most in pictures are mints. St John's Wort, scented geraniums, sage, thyme. My Bee Balms are not in the picture or my lavender.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes lots of lemon balm. It is in another place. Most in pictures are mints. St John's Wort, scented geraniums, sage, thyme. My Bee Balms are not in the picture or my lavender.


Never had St. Johns Wort Saw mints and thyme and sage. Love Scented geraniums had a lot of them pineapple one I loved best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never had St. Johns Wort Saw mints and thyme and sage. Love Scented geraniums had a lot of them pineapple one I loved best.


I have that too. I took it in this year. It was blooming in the greenhouse. It smells just like pineapple . I don't think the chocolate mint smells like chocolate but the lavender mint smells like lavender. My bee balm is pot bound. I need to separate it It has bloomed in a few years because of it.Is your bee balm in pots?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have that too. I took it in this year. It was blooming in the greenhouse. It smells just like pineapple . I don't think the chocolate mint smells like chocolate but the lavender mint smells like lavender. My bee balm is pot bound. I need to separate it It has bloomed in a few years because of it.Is your bee balm in pots?


no none are or where. My chocolate mint smells like chocolate It has spread like all mints do. Should dry it but want to try it in something like cake or tea. Chives are another spread all over. Had so many different lavender plants different scents but let them go. Should have covered them but didn't they are not hardy up here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was very bad for breakfast French toast with Vietnamese Cinnamon from Penzey's Spices and real maple syrup. Used Cinnamon bread too. So rich and lushes, eat it all.
> 
> Penzey has the best of the best spices and herbs.


OMG. Sounds soooo delicious. I'll be over the next time you make it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds yummy. Have you ever tried cream cheese on your toast? :wink: :-D It is really good.


I had cream cheese on toast for breakfast. Every morning on rye bread. Yummmm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments! 

Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.

I'm at McDonalds for the Internet as don't have it at home as Direct TV (opened by ATT) wants $99. Insulation fee plus $30. Each month. 

I go to Cardiologist tomorrow & stomach dr on Friday as time for colonoscopy & stomach scope! He will set the appt. so not Friday.

Hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments!
> 
> Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.
> 
> ...


Janeway, let us know what the docs say. Promise?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments!
> 
> Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes Janie. That`s very expensive for just DirecTV. We told them to pound sand in 2012 and haven`t looked back since


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
Aren`t they cute.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
> Aren`t they cute.


Oh! How cute. I wish I could hold them and give them love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you CB❤


We saw the fire on our news. So terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had cream cheese on toast for breakfast. Every morning on rye bread. Yummmm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments!
> 
> Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.
> 
> ...


I pray good reports at both drs Janie. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
> Aren`t they cute.


Awww WeBee they are so cute. I like the gray and white with the pink nose. Angus is cute too and love the name.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww WeBee they are so cute. I like the black and white with the pink nose. Angus is cute too and love the name.


Thanks Bumpy. If you love the name Angus, you will love my orange kitten`s name. Because as strange as it seems the more I say his name (and knit a fair isle blanket with his name on), it suits him more and more.

And Angus isn`t as black as I thought. He has one white back paw, and one white front paw. Hubby says his back paw looks like he`s wearing a white tube sock, so his middle name is 'Tubey'


There`s not many of my friends who can say they knew Angus when he was less than a day old. But you all can say it.

So Chewy, Otis, Willie, and all our beloved D&P pets....meet Angus, and soon you will meet ***** too. But you`ll see his blankie before you meet him. Because as soon as I`ve knitted it (and washed it) I`m taking it to my neighbour so she can take it to her Father who owns the kitties, and let my kitty`s Mother Sally sleep on it, so my kitty will smell her scent and not miss her so much when he`s here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So far on my blankie I`ve knitted for my kitten it`s in red and cream. The bottom border has paw prints, then some fancy scroll work in fair isle. Then my kittens name spelled out in fair isle in red on a cream background. I`m rather proud of it if I do say so myself.
After that I`m stuck for a design. I have lots of cat graphs, but am spoilt for choice which one to knit. Then there will be more scroll work, and finish it up with more paw prints on the top.
Fingers crossed I finish it by this weekend. I`m hoping to finish the alphabet part tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments!
> 
> Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.
> 
> ...


praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
> Aren`t they cute.


they are so sweet wish I could hold them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We saw the fire on our news. So terrible!


Saw it to have never seen such a bad fire like that. My gosh those poor people.

Praying that they will get control of it soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. If you love the name Angus, you will love my orange kitten`s name. Because as strange as it seems the more I say his name (and knit a fair isle blanket with his name on), it suits him more and more.
> 
> And Angus isn`t as black as I thought. He has one white back paw, and one white front paw. Hubby says his back paw looks like he`s wearing a white tube sock, so his middle name is 'Tubey'
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers for Northern Alberta. It's just horrific in the area but so many in other parts of the province and country are providing support for those being forced from their homes.

Our friends are safe and are in Edmonton. My friend's grandson is also safe. Very grateful that people haven't been killed or hurt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no none are or where. My chocolate mint smells like chocolate It has spread like all mints do. Should dry it but want to try it in something like cake or tea. Chives are another spread all over. Had so many different lavender plants different scents but let them go. Should have covered them but didn't they are not hardy up here.


I need to try some tea out of the chocolate tomorrow. Do you add black tea or just plain mint? I do both except with the lemon balm. I talked to my sister today from KY. She said she bought a pink lavender. Have you that one there? I don't think I have ever seen one or heard of one before. I want some. I found it online a pic.
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=pink+lavender&v_t=aolrt


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the prayers for Northern Alberta. It's just horrific in the area but so many in other parts of the province and country are providing support for those being forced from their homes.
> 
> Our friends are safe and are in Edmonton. My friend's grandson is also safe. Very grateful that people haven't been killed or hurt.


That is wonderful news about everyone helping. Great news that there is no one killed. Thank You Lord.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to try some tea out of the chocolate tomorrow. Do you add black tea or just plain mint? I do both except with the lemon balm. I talked to my sister today from KY. She said she bought a pink lavender. Have you that one there? I don't think I have ever seen one or heard of one before. I want some. I found it online a pic.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=pink+lavender&v_t=aolrt


yes just in mint tea.

wow no never had pink lavender will have to look into it.
I deheaded Lavender plant I bought the other day. New ones are appearing on plant. It smells so nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes just in mint tea.
> 
> wow no never had pink lavender will have to look into it.
> I deheaded Lavender plant I bought the other day. New ones are appearing on plant. It smells so nice.


The one I bought had one flower and I deheaded it to and put it in my bra.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off as have an eye check up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Getting off as have an eye check up early tomorrow morning.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I find it too. It is zone 9-10 so it is hard to keep here even inside in the winter. All the health food want to do around here is supplements. Dh takes Milk Thistle for his Liver.
> I would be bugging Annie to tell me her wisdom.
> 
> Here are a few of mine herbs.


They look great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Maybe wine or other liquor is what I need for not thinking about all of my ailments!
> 
> Love name of Angus! Hope I don't miss the new kitten name.
> 
> ...


Thinking of you Janie; praying for good results when you see the doctors


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
> Aren`t they cute.


They're so adorable Wendy! I love that little pink nose!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the prayers for Northern Alberta. It's just horrific in the area but so many in other parts of the province and country are providing support for those being forced from their homes.
> 
> Our friends are safe and are in Edmonton. My friend's grandson is also safe. Very grateful that people haven't been killed or hurt.


I am reading about this in the news. Terrible. Thank goodess you and all you know are safe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Getting off as have an eye check up early tomorrow morning.


I hope everything goes well for you Yarny ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow ....we`re into our 1st week of May, and it feels like winter today. We`re expecting a high of only 50 degrees F today, so its back to wearing sweaters again. Brrr.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name. 
I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name.
> I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


Webee it is goreous! You are a real designer! Benny is a cute name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK is there any good news about the fires?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is glorious today. I am going to play outside. Love y'all have a great day! xx

http://www.facebook.com/Yeshua.Page/videos/vb.1148969105118453/1169411406407556/?type=2&theater ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name.
> I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


Beautiful! You are an expert!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As promised here are the pics of Angus, and the other two kittens. I only took two pics last night because I didn`t want the flash on the camera to damage their eyes.
> Aren`t they cute.


They are adorable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So far on my blankie I`ve knitted for my kitten it`s in red and cream. The bottom border has paw prints, then some fancy scroll work in fair isle. Then my kittens name spelled out in fair isle in red on a cream background. I`m rather proud of it if I do say so myself.
> After that I`m stuck for a design. I have lots of cat graphs, but am spoilt for choice which one to knit. Then there will be more scroll work, and finish it up with more paw prints on the top.
> Fingers crossed I finish it by this weekend. I`m hoping to finish the alphabet part tonight.


WeeBee that sounds like quite an intricate blanket. I'm sure the new little one will just love it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name.
> I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


I love Benny's blanket. I also love the little hearts in his name. He is going to be one spoiled kitty.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you ready for this ladies? Last night I had to let Cooper out so I turned on the TV while I waited for her to come in, otherwise I would have fallen asleep and she would have been locked out. Anyway, a commercial came on advertising a night light for your toilet. Yes, your toilet. It is so one doesn't have to turn on the bathroom light and be blinded by the brightness. Said brightness, they claim, keeps you up should you attempt to go back to sleep. The device is motion activated. But wait, there's more -- the light changes colors. You can program the bowl to glow in any color - white, aqua, red, yellow, blue or purple. I couldn't stop giggling. I felt so bad for all the children that were traumatized because they had to turn on a light, or the women whose husbands turned on the light and screamed when they turned on the light. Of course there was a buy one get another free, just processing fees. What will they think of next?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you ready for this ladies? Last night I had to let Cooper out so I turned on the TV while I waited for her to come in, otherwise I would have fallen asleep and she would have been locked out. Anyway, a commercial came on advertising a night light for your toilet. Yes, your toilet. It is so one doesn't have to turn on the bathroom light and be blinded by the brightness. Said brightness, they claim, keeps you up should you attempt to go back to sleep. The device is motion activated. But wait, there's more -- the light changes colors. You can program the bowl to glow in any color - white, aqua, red, yellow, blue or purple. I couldn't stop giggling. I felt so bad for all the children that were traumatized because they had to turn on a light, or the women whose husbands turned on the light and screamed when they turned on the light. Of course there was a buy one get another free, just processing fees. What will they think of next?


I want one. What do you call them? Toilet lights?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone... I just hope little Benny will enjoy snuggling in it. I`m sure he will grow into his name as well as his blankie.


I saw those toilet lights on a show called 'World`s Dumbest' on TruTv channel last month, and they had an entire show on crazy as seen on tv inventions. They had the hosts pretending to be blinded while the toilet light was switched on. I love 'Worlds Dumbest', its such an hilarious show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you ready for this ladies? Last night I had to let Cooper out so I turned on the TV while I waited for her to come in, otherwise I would have fallen asleep and she would have been locked out. Anyway, a commercial came on advertising a night light for your toilet. Yes, your toilet. It is so one doesn't have to turn on the bathroom light and be blinded by the brightness. Said brightness, they claim, keeps you up should you attempt to go back to sleep. The device is motion activated. But wait, there's more -- the light changes colors. You can program the bowl to glow in any color - white, aqua, red, yellow, blue or purple. I couldn't stop giggling. I felt so bad for all the children that were traumatized because they had to turn on a light, or the women whose husbands turned on the light and screamed when they turned on the light. Of course there was a buy one get another free, just processing fees. What will they think of next?


Too funny. I will take 3. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I finally finished my great nephews tennis shoe slippers. I am so thankful that is over with. I am only a month late for his birthday.
I still have a shawl on the needles. Gardening is taking over my time now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just checking in to see how WCK and her family are. Are they close to the fire? I hope not.

I'm just stopping in - have been laid up for almost a week - bad cold and totally exhausted. I'm much better today. Getting old - have to learn to pace myself. 

Going to bed - trying to be a good girl. Hard.

Love to all - I'll check in to see about WCK. I just hope and pray this isn't near her.

Oh - I did manage to see WendyBee's work of art at the top of the page. Beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name.
> I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


I love the name Benny for your new kitten Wendy and his blanket is adorable. The hearts and paw prints are the perfect touch. Can hardly wait to see a pic of Benny himself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I finished knitting my kittens name last night, so I can now reveal his name.
> I do like to name my pets from people I admire. I couldn`t name him Bibi or Benjamin after the Israeli PM I admire so much, so I chose the next best thing.


It is beautiful WeeBee. I love your name for kitty wonderful choice. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the name Benny for your new kitten Wendy and his blanket is adorable. The hearts and paw prints are the perfect touch. Can hardly wait to see a pic of Benny himself.


Oh - I just saw this! WCK - this must mean you 're okay! I'm so glad I saw this post before I turned in. I heard about the fire and wasn't sure if it was anywhere near you or your family or your shop. You sound good, so I hope that means you're all fine.

Signing off for tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you ready for this ladies? Last night I had to let Cooper out so I turned on the TV while I waited for her to come in, otherwise I would have fallen asleep and she would have been locked out. Anyway, a commercial came on advertising a night light for your toilet. Yes, your toilet. It is so one doesn't have to turn on the bathroom light and be blinded by the brightness. Said brightness, they claim, keeps you up should you attempt to go back to sleep. The device is motion activated. But wait, there's more -- the light changes colors. You can program the bowl to glow in any color - white, aqua, red, yellow, blue or purple. I couldn't stop giggling. I felt so bad for all the children that were traumatized because they had to turn on a light, or the women whose husbands turned on the light and screamed when they turned on the light. Of course there was a buy one get another free, just processing fees. What will they think of next?


Oh my gosh stop I am laughing so hard the chair is on a tilt. On my gosh, I see the lite and it is coming to get us.

Oh Solo to to funny. Thanks best laugh I have had all day. Hey you want to go halfies with me on the two for one. Was it $19.95 plus shipping and handleing. Just worried about who will be handling it though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just checking in to see how WCK and her family are. Are they close to the fire? I hope not.
> 
> I'm just stopping in - have been laid up for almost a week - bad cold and totally exhausted. I'm much better today. Getting old - have to learn to pace myself.
> 
> ...


Hey Bonni sorry your sick take care. You don't have time to get old to much to do. Glad to have a chance to gab with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is there any good news about the fires?


No CB - it's all still bad news  The fire keeps spreading and some of the nearby towns that took in FtMac residents now also have to be evacuated. There is only 1 major highway in the area and it's really backed up.

There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.

But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh - I came back on and when I see all your names I want to say hi to everyone. I see you're all very crazy, as usual. The only sensible one is Solo, who is promoting the latest home safety device. Toilet lights! What will they think of next.

Now really going to bed. Sweet dreams, you night owls!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I watch the news tonight about fire. They said that the fire has burn enough to cover the state of New York. That is terrible.

Not only have some lost their homes but kept thinking they also lost their jobs as there will be nothing left of those either. Praying that God will be with them all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I came back on and when I see all your names I want to say hi to everyone. I see you're all very crazy, as usual. The only sensible one is Solo, who is promoting the latest home safety device. Toilet lights! What will they think of next.
> 
> Now really going to bed. Sweet dreams, you night owls!


Nite Bonni and God Bless you and hope you are better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you ready for this ladies? Last night I had to let Cooper out so I turned on the TV while I waited for her to come in, otherwise I would have fallen asleep and she would have been locked out. Anyway, a commercial came on advertising a night light for your toilet. Yes, your toilet. It is so one doesn't have to turn on the bathroom light and be blinded by the brightness. Said brightness, they claim, keeps you up should you attempt to go back to sleep. The device is motion activated. But wait, there's more -- the light changes colors. You can program the bowl to glow in any color - white, aqua, red, yellow, blue or purple. I couldn't stop giggling. I felt so bad for all the children that were traumatized because they had to turn on a light, or the women whose husbands turned on the light and screamed when they turned on the light. Of course there was a buy one get another free, just processing fees. What will they think of next?


 :shock: :lol: That brings up quite the image Solo. However did we survive?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally finished my great nephews tennis shoe slippers. I am so thankful that is over with. I am only a month late for his birthday.
> I still have a shawl on the needles. Gardening is taking over my time now.


Do you have a pic of the slippers?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - it's all still bad news  The fire keeps spreading and some of the nearby towns that took in FtMac residents now also have to be evacuated. There is only 1 major highway in the area and it's really backed up.
> 
> There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.
> 
> But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.


Just read your post after I posted about fires. They can stick their green movements up their nose and blow it out their ears. How nasty can they be. They deserve to be put on the front lines of the fire and help firemen to put it out. Wonder if they would be so glad with their green buns then. Just think they can see heat generated with out use of coal oil gas ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just checking in to see how WCK and her family are. Are they close to the fire? I hope not.
> 
> I'm just stopping in - have been laid up for almost a week - bad cold and totally exhausted. I'm much better today. Getting old - have to learn to pace myself.
> 
> ...


So sorry that you've got that miserable cold Bonnie; hope that you're feeling much better soon.

Thanks so much for worrying about me but the fire is a long way from me. But we do have friends who lived there and many of our friends have family that lived there. People from all over Canada went to FtMac for the jobs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - it's all still bad news  The fire keeps spreading and some of the nearby towns that took in FtMac residents now also have to be evacuated. There is only 1 major highway in the area and it's really backed up.
> 
> There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.
> 
> But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.


That is terrible. How close is it to you? I know sometimes a disaster brings out the good in people but the bad shows up too. People are sick !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I came back on and when I see all your names I want to say hi to everyone. I see you're all very crazy, as usual. The only sensible one is Solo, who is promoting the latest home safety device. Toilet lights! What will they think of next.
> 
> Now really going to bed. Sweet dreams, you night owls!


Night Bon. Love you miss you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the news tonight about fire. They said that the fire has burn enough to cover the state of New York. That is terrible.
> 
> Not only have some lost their homes but kept thinking they also lost their jobs as there will be nothing left of those either. Praying that God will be with them all.


That's so true Yarnie. A lot of jobs were already lost because of low oil prices and that has a ripple effect for all the other surrounding businesses. Now there is so much devastation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just read your post after I posted about fires. They can stick their green movements up their nose and blow it out their ears. How nasty can they be. They deserve to be put on the front lines of the fire and help firemen to put it out. Wonder if they would be so glad with their green buns then. Just think they can see heat generated with out use of coal oil gas ect.


And how many of them will give up their cell phones, tablets, fancy sports shoes and back packs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had my annual eye exam today well not so annual 3 years since last one. Guess what I got Harry Potter glasses. they are metal don't know if Harry's where metal. Only had to charge them but will be paid for by end of the month.

Also next week new stove comes. Oh my I will be able to set oven at 350 and it will be 350. Not like set it at 375 to get it to 350.That is paid for. Also new computer what a month. Computer is paid for too.
God is good he has bless me. PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a pic of the slippers?


I took a pic before I sent them. I will post them tomorrow. I am so tired from working outside I am cross eyed. Of course I had help. Not good help . Chewy was there to dig up the holes I covered. To help dig a hole I dug. Also to help me with the sticks again. He is a mess. I had to pick something up to throw just so I could do something for him to undo. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And how many of them will give up their cell phones, tablets, fancy sports shoes and back packs?


Well I need not even answer that as we know what that will be like. I can not believe there are so many heartless people in this world.

It is just awful what all those people who lost so much are going through and will be going through in the years to come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I need not even answer that as we know what that will be like. I can not believe there are so many heartless people in this world.
> 
> It is just awful what all those people who lost so much are going through and will be going through in the years to come.


It is terrible. I can't imagine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I took a pic before I sent them. I will post them tomorrow. I am so tired from working outside I am cross eyed. Of course I had help. Not good help . Chewy was there to dig up the holes I covered. To help dig a hole I dug. Also to help me with the sticks again. He is a mess. I had to pick something up to throw just so I could do something for him to undo. :roll: :lol:


Well he did try to help well at least what he saw as help. Oh dear I hope he did not dig up all the plants.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. How close is it to you? I know sometimes a disaster brings out the good in people but the bad shows up too. People are sick !


The fire is a long way from us (more than 750 miles) and on the other side of the Rockies. Edmonton (where my parents and brothers live) is the closest major city (about 250 miles).

Most people are very good and doing everything they can to help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had my annual eye exam today well not so annual 3 years since last one. Guess what I got Harry Potter glasses. they are metal don't know if Harry's where metal. Only had to charge them but will be paid for by end of the month.
> 
> Also next week new stove comes. Oh my I will be able to set oven at 350 and it will be 350. Not like set it at 375 to get it to 350.That is paid for. Also new computer what a month. Computer is paid for too.
> God is good he has bless me. PTL


You're all fixed up now Yarnie -- new specs, computer and stove! God is indeed good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I took a pic before I sent them. I will post them tomorrow. I am so tired from working outside I am cross eyed. Of course I had help. Not good help . Chewy was there to dig up the holes I covered. To help dig a hole I dug. Also to help me with the sticks again. He is a mess. I had to pick something up to throw just so I could do something for him to undo. :roll: :lol:


Chewy had good intentions :XD: If only you can teach him to dig in the right place!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well he did try to help well at least what he saw as help. Oh dear I hope he did not dig up all the plants.


No I was just digging a place for Jokims rose brush. He was throwing dirt everywhere. No flowers planted in the ground yet. I am going to wait awhile .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I was just digging a place for Jokims rose brush. He was throwing dirt everywhere. No flowers planted in the ground yet. I am going to wait awhile .


Oh what color Rose did you get I am glad WEEBee suggested it to us.

We had frost warnings again last night . Worst up by Joey. Told Hubby not to turn on outside water yet. Have not even thought about planting anything yet. Weather has been so strange hot cold cold hot.

Wonder how Joey is doing? Hope she got the clothes done for the Grandchildren for they play.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The fire is a long way from us (more than 750 miles) and on the other side of the Rockies. Edmonton (where my parents and brothers live) is the closest major city (about 250 miles).
> 
> Most people are very good and doing everything they can to help.


I am glad it is far away from you and your family. Sad for the others.
Thanks for posting the map.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what color Rose did you get I am glad WEEBee suggested it to us.
> 
> We had frost warnings again last night . Worst up by Joey. Told Hubby not to turn on outside water yet. Have not even thought about planting anything yet. Weather has been so strange hot cold cold hot.
> 
> Wonder how Joey is doing? Hope she got the clothes done for the Grandchildren for they play.


Red Knockout. I am glad WeBee thought of it too. Thanks WeBee.

The weather is up and down here too. Nothing as cold as you are.

Everything is green here now. The nursery are full with Mother's Day coming up. After that the prices will go down.

Maybe Joeys will show us a pic of the costumes she made.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I was just digging a place for Jokims rose brush. He was throwing dirt everywhere. No flowers planted in the ground yet. I am going to wait awhile .


What type of rose are you going to plant. I'm going to the nursery in the next week or so to choose a rose bush.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What type of rose are you going to plant. I'm going to the nursery in the next week or so to choose a rose bush.


http://www.brighterblooms.com/product/double-red-knockout-rose.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.brighterblooms.com/product/double-red-knockout-rose.html


Oh that is pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night. XX &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night. XX ♥


yes me too nite WCK nite CB, nite all of DP God willing there is tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.brighterblooms.com/product/double-red-knockout-rose.html


Beautiful. They sound perfect for my area too, especially mildew resistant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just checking in to see how WCK and her family are. Are they close to the fire? I hope not.
> 
> I'm just stopping in - have been laid up for almost a week - bad cold and totally exhausted. I'm much better today. Getting old - have to learn to pace myself.
> 
> ...


Thinking about WCK and the fire. It is terrible. I hope it burns itself out soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - it's all still bad news  The fire keeps spreading and some of the nearby towns that took in FtMac residents now also have to be evacuated. There is only 1 major highway in the area and it's really backed up.
> 
> There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.
> 
> But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.


It is terrible that people put a cause before human life. They must be out of their minds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you've got that miserable cold Bonnie; hope that you're feeling much better soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for worrying about me but the fire is a long way from me. But we do have friends who lived there and many of our friends have family that lived there. People from all over Canada went to FtMac for the jobs.


Bon, I hope you feel better soon. Sad to hear that you do not feel well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL how are you doing? Are you busy and what are you doing?

How are you puppies doing now that they do not have a inclose yard to run in. Are you still walking them.

Thinking of you .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had my annual eye exam today well not so annual 3 years since last one. Guess what I got Harry Potter glasses. they are metal don't know if Harry's where metal. Only had to charge them but will be paid for by end of the month.
> 
> Also next week new stove comes. Oh my I will be able to set oven at 350 and it will be 350. Not like set it at 375 to get it to 350.That is paid for. Also new computer what a month. Computer is paid for too.
> God is good he has bless me. PTL


New glasses and a new stove! You're really cookin'!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad our friends are safe!

CB, I'd like to see those tennis slippers, too! They sound cute.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It would be good if Justin Trudeau would stop with the preening at himself in the mirror, and enjoying the benefits of being PM - and actually do something about those terrible fires. 
Cracking jokes at a press conference is not something that he should do at this time - especially when people have died.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/0WFAL8Rux7r8qqNlLqxC2H/After-jokey-start-Canadian-prime-minister-Justin-Trudeau-pr.html

My love and prayers go to the Canadian people affected by this disaster today. I wish I could send them all the rain we`re getting here to help put the fires out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL how are you doing? Are you busy and what are you doing?
> 
> How are you puppies doing now that they do not have a inclose yard to run in. Are you still walking them.
> 
> Thinking of you .


Hi WendyBee. Just got back from my doctor - osteoporosis doctor. She said my spine is in bad shape regarding my bone denisity. Well into osteoporosis. Now I must take Boniva (I think that is the name of it). Once a month. Rots your stomach and jaw bone. I am upset about this as I lift weights and work hard at it in hope that it will build my bone. She said that studies have shown that weight lifting is not necessarily going to build bone.

Thank you for thinking of me WB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I want one. What do you call them? Toilet lights?


Sorry LL, I don't know the name. I just couldn't get over my toilet needing a night light. :-D :-D Anyway, I have a dimmer switch in my bathroom so I am not blinded by that pesky bathroom lighting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone... I just hope little Benny will enjoy snuggling in it. I`m sure he will grow into his name as well as his blankie.
> 
> 
> I saw those toilet lights on a show called 'World`s Dumbest' on TruTv channel last month, and they had an entire show on crazy as seen on tv inventions. They had the hosts pretending to be blinded while the toilet light was switched on. I love 'Worlds Dumbest', its such an hilarious show.


I think all the commercials for the as seen on tv products are hilarious. The acting is so bad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh stop I am laughing so hard the chair is on a tilt. On my gosh, I see the lite and it is coming to get us.
> 
> Oh Solo to to funny. Thanks best laugh I have had all day. Hey you want to go halfies with me on the two for one. Was it $19.95 plus shipping and handleing. Just worried about who will be handling it though.


It took me while to get to sleep and I doubt very much it was from the blinding bathroom light. I was laughing too hard. I wonder if we would get a discount if we ordered more than one set? Wouldn't if be funny to surprise (amuse) guests with?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - it's all still bad news  The fire keeps spreading and some of the nearby towns that took in FtMac residents now also have to be evacuated. There is only 1 major highway in the area and it's really backed up.
> 
> There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.
> 
> But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.


I also heard people being interviewed saying what they really need is rain. I saw that a local shelter had to be evacuated because the fires were getting too close. Those poor people were evacuated twice. I do hope and pray for a relief in the weather so the firefighters can put the fires out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I came back on and when I see all your names I want to say hi to everyone. I see you're all very crazy, as usual. The only sensible one is Solo, who is promoting the latest home safety device. Toilet lights! What will they think of next.
> 
> Now really going to bed. Sweet dreams, you night owls!


Hi Bonn, Thanks for the vote of sensibility, but alas you are mistaken.

Take care and rest. My diagnosis is that you have not had enough ice cream. Ice cream chases the cooties away, so get eating, young lady.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :lol: That brings up quite the image Solo. However did we survive?


Perhaps that is the reason we are the way we are. It has been proven that color is very important in ones life. Especially in ways we never thought about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry LL, I don't know the name. I just couldn't get over my toilet needing a night light. :-D :-D Anyway, I have a dimmer switch in my bathroom so I am not blinded by that pesky bathroom lighting.


I found them on the internet. My husband says no... can't get one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It took me while to get to sleep and I doubt very much it was from the blinding bathroom light. I was laughing too hard. I wonder if we would get a discount if we ordered more than one set? Wouldn't if be funny to surprise (amuse) guests with?


I personally think all men should have one. They can't see the commode very well if you ask me.Maybe the lights would do the trick. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I found them on the internet. My husband says no... can't get one.


 :lol: You should have gotten it and surprised him. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi Bonn, Thanks for the vote of sensibility, but alas you are mistaken.
> 
> Take care and rest. My diagnosis is that you have not had enough ice cream. Ice cream chases the cooties away, so get eating, young lady.


Ice cream is the remedy to all things. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


Wow those are really gorgeous Bumpy. And so patriotic. You did a beautiful job.
Is that your Chewy in the bottom pic? What a cutie pie he is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow those are really gorgeous Bumpy. And so patriotic. You did a beautiful job.
> Is that your Chewy in the bottom pic? What a cutie pie he is.


Thanks WeBee. Yes that is Chewy. He will be 6 months the 10th. He is bigger in real life.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow 6 months already? Hasn`t the time flown by.
Chewy looks so happy there. He`s such a sweet little guy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


They are beautiful, CB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis. After 5 fractures, I had a bone scan. Bones of an 80 something and I am 50 something, I took Fosamax for several years, then stopped, because it can cause problems with the jaw. I have not had a fracture since 2001. I am very careful when I walk.
> 
> Today was the grands' school program. I made the costumes. Two Pirates, "Brown Beard" and "No Beard." and "Uncle Sam." No pictures, as they were in a hurry to remove the costumes as soon as they were done.


The doc said that you probably won't break bones in your 50's. It gets worse as you age... I am older and it is getting worse... Plus, I play tennis, lift weights, bike for cardio. I do it all and it is still getting worse...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis. After 5 fractures, I had a bone scan. Bones of an 80 something and I am 50 something, I took Fosamax for several years, then stopped, because it can cause problems with the jaw. I have not had a fracture since 2001. I am very careful when I walk.
> 
> Today was the grands' school program. I made the costumes. Two Pirates, "Brown Beard" and "No Beard." and "Uncle Sam." No pictures, as they were in a hurry to remove the costumes as soon as they were done.


Can you take a pic of the costumes?

Be careful. Do you take Vd with your calcium?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The doc said that you probably won't break bones in your 50's. It gets worse as you age... I am older and it is getting worse... Plus, I play tennis, lift weights, bike for cardio. I do it all and it is still getting worse...


Be careful with those toes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Be careful with those toes.


CB, you have a great memory! Yes, my toes. I am always wearing shoes. I I go without shoes, I break a toe!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It took me while to get to sleep and I doubt very much it was from the blinding bathroom light. I was laughing too hard. I wonder if we would get a discount if we ordered more than one set? Wouldn't if be funny to surprise (amuse) guests with?


Or as a gift to a friend that had a sense of humor. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps that is the reason we are the way we are. It has been proven that color is very important in ones life. Especially in ways we never thought about.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: My gosh add to my chair tilt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


Really like the slippers.

Oh Chew is growing up to be a handsome boy. How is his chewing going? Must be a bit better with larger mouth and teeth. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis. After 5 fractures, I had a bone scan. Bones of an 80 something and I am 50 something, I took Fosamax for several years, then stopped, because it can cause problems with the jaw. I have not had a fracture since 2001. I am very careful when I walk.
> 
> Today was the grands' school program. I made the costumes. Two Pirates, "Brown Beard" and "No Beard." and "Uncle Sam." No pictures, as they were in a hurry to remove the costumes as soon as they were done.


That has to be very painful Joey. Hope you never have another fracture.

You got the costumes done sorry you did not get a picture.

Did you have frost up there the other day? Had a bit in low lying areas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WendyBee. Just got back from my doctor - osteoporosis doctor. She said my spine is in bad shape regarding my bone denisity. Well into osteoporosis. Now I must take Boniva (I think that is the name of it). Once a month. Rots your stomach and jaw bone. I am upset about this as I lift weights and work hard at it in hope that it will build my bone. She said that studies have shown that weight lifting is not necessarily going to build bone.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me WB!


so sorry to hear about your osteoporosis LL that has to be a worry and being careful is the only thing you can do. Pray that both you and Joey never brake anything other then dishes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonni sure you and Solo have a big stash of ice cream and in many flavors too.  Bandits rule in the ice cream truck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so sorry to hear about your osteoporosis LL that has to be a worry and being careful is the only thing you can do. Pray that both you and Joey never brake anything other then dishes.


Thank you YL. Yes, just dishes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a vertical garden using what looks like large pvc pipe




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1700183430270297


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a vertical garden using what looks like large pvc pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL and WCK hope your morning is nice . Off to finish the work around this house that I have put off .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a vertical garden using what looks like large pvc pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:roll: :lol: who comes up with all these "days"?

http://wycd.cbslocal.com/2016/04/28/warning-to-the-neighbors-saturday-may-7th-is-world-naked-gardening-day/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

love Kaiser and Nana

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/cat-vs-dog-a-trick-contest/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It would be good if Justin Trudeau would stop with the preening at himself in the mirror, and enjoying the benefits of being PM - and actually do something about those terrible fires.
> Cracking jokes at a press conference is not something that he should do at this time - especially when people have died.
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/0WFAL8Rux7r8qqNlLqxC2H/After-jokey-start-Canadian-prime-minister-Justin-Trudeau-pr.html
> 
> My love and prayers go to the Canadian people affected by this disaster today. I wish I could send them all the rain we`re getting here to help put the fires out.


Thanks for your prayers Wendy. At this point, rain is the only thing that will help to contain the fire. The winds are shifting so quickly that ground firefighters can't get close enough. Helicopters and water bombers are still being used but can't keep up.

The federal govt is providing help and so are some of the other provinces. Most people across the country have been so generous in giving support to people and pets that have been evacuated.

As for Trudeau, he cares "in the moment" and can connect with people in the moment. But his inappropriate humour and off the cuff comments were often commented on when he was opposition leader. All part of his immaturity and lack of focus. He's a great cheer leader, but poor leader.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


I love the slippers CB -- they're so cute. I bet your grand nephew will love them too.

Chewy is sure growing fast. Love the expression on his face and no sign of all that mischief


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have osteoporosis. After 5 fractures, I had a bone scan. Bones of an 80 something and I am 50 something, I took Fosamax for several years, then stopped, because it can cause problems with the jaw. I have not had a fracture since 2001. I am very careful when I walk.
> 
> Today was the grands' school program. I made the costumes. Two Pirates, "Brown Beard" and "No Beard." and "Uncle Sam." No pictures, as they were in a hurry to remove the costumes as soon as they were done.


Sorry we didn't get to see the costumes Joey. Did the kids have a good time with the program?

I know it doesn't take much to break bones when you have osteoporosis so I'm glad you're being very careful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: You should have gotten it and surprised him. :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: It can always be a secret Santa gift.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ice cream is the remedy to all things. :-o


It certainly is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok Bon here comes my slippers. The hard part was the laces.


Cute slippers. What a cutie Chewy is. I want to hug him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> a vertical garden using what looks like large pvc pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

As this is a public forum, I would like to speak about a post which was posted here.

*****************************
WCK wrote:
"There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.

But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.

***********************************************
Designer1234 here 
I live in the same city and read the same newspapers and listen to the same news outlets and I take offense at the above post. Please show me and other Canadians where you have heard these charges and what and who said them.

I have been watching this dreadful mess very closely and I have seen of ONE case of looting which was mentioned in a discussion by the head RCMP officer that is overseeing the RCMP work in the fire area. I have not heard of ONE person who is saying or doing what has been accused on the above post.

I also find fault with the Statement about Prime Minister Trudea- He was on the phone with the Premier of Alberta at the first mention of the fire. He at that time offered complete support to the Province in any way needed. He offered to go there when his visit would not interfere efforts to deal with the 80,000 plus people who were driven from their homes. He also promised to match dollar for dollar all donations made privately. I believe that that includes from the US. I certainly would be surprised if that is not the case. He has been in constant touch with the Premier of Alberta who by the way is not the same party as his.

He has been on the news and has appointed a Minister to oversee the Federal Help. I realize that the member of this group dislikes him very much, but then that is to be expected as she is a very strong Conservative and it is her right. I won't get into mine and the majority of other canadians who do not agree with her. I feel badly that those on a different party who were beaten by the Liberals are using politics to complain about what is happening .

He also crossed the floor and comforted Rona Ambrose who is the leader of the opposition and is the person who took over from former Prime Minister Harper. She is from the area stricken. When interviewed she was close to tears and said that this was not a time for political fighting - it was a time for people to care about each other. She thanked him and offered any help that was required or asked for.

I would ask WCK, to tell me and other Canadians where he has not done as much or MORE than the former Conservative Prime Minister. I lived in Calgary during the floods and the person who carried that load was not Harper but Mayor Nenshi, who by the way is a Muslim. That is one of the reasons I didn't vote Conservative as I had in the past even though I am a liberal. I lost all respect for him.

I do not lurk here, but was reading about how many Americans were sending their donations and I wondered about D and P. The first thing I read was the insults against the Prime Minister and then the above post. It was hurtful because it was from a Canadian that I know.

I am leaving this thread as I didn't come on to cause problems. HOwever I see from other posts that she influenced some of you. If she would care to reply I would be happy to 
discuss this in the attic, or on another thread in Chit chat.

I realize that I am not welcome here, you have all made that very clear. However, I am really surprised that someone who lives here would choose right now to post mostly negative posts about our Prime Minister and our Government. And also that she would imply that there are a lot of people who are taking advantage of those who are suffering.

I have not heard one case where anyone in Canada is gloating that the tar sands are closed. I am a liberal, and don't hide it.If that was happening by many, I would be the be, as a strong liberal one of the first to hear of it I would think.

The Green party has about 4 or 5 members nationally and I can't imagine tbey would say those things. I had mixed feeling about the pipeline as did many of us. I stated that on this forum. Not one of us is gloating. Show me anyone but a bigot who is gloating at the loss of jobs and homes and the loss of a huge income for our economy. It has been a big worry for me and other Liberal people here. That is a fact! Most of us, like most other Canadians are more in tears than gloating right now. I would think that anyone who says that is using it to further a political agenda. This is NOT the time.

Last night I received pms from some very strong Conservatives wondering whether I was safe, also sending their Prayers. They were Americans. I also have many Conservative friends here in Canada who feel exactly the same way I do - not one has even hinted at the charges posted in the above post. I happen to have a friend or two on this group. I know that they are praying for us in Canada right now. I also have people here who don't care for me - I believe they are Praying for us too. I take strong offense at what your Canadian member has posted. Especially about anyone on the left laughing about lost jobs and houses being burned down.

JUST TO CLARIFY- IF there are those who have said those things they are not the majority of our citizens or even a tiny percentage.They are a few fools - and shouldn't be quoted as if there were many people in Canada who feel that way. Those who do are small minded and uncaring.

I don't know of citizen of Canada on any of our Political parties who would rejoice at what is happening.
*****************
ps: Wendy made some statements that I also absolutely disagree with. The link she posted speaks for itself.

I would think other Canadians would find her opinion incorrect. I ask her to watch the Canadian Broadcasting Corp. and also the Government of Canada link to find out what is really being done by our Prime minister. Just remember, as on the posts by the left. The posts are opinions. However this is not the time to try to denigrate people who are doing the best they can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As this is a public forum, I would like to speak about a post which was posted here.
> 
> *****************************
> WCK wrote:
> ...


Skipped over this post. Troll.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Skipped over this post. Troll.


Thanks Country Bumpkins. I would have thought you would Pray for us -actually I imagine you are.

I imagine many of those on D and P will do the same and call me a trolll. That is very sad. So, for those who do read it and I am sure one or two might, I guess I know who will be believed. However, I am not going to remove my post.

The attitudes in your politics are creeping up north - it seems. I know of NO ONE who rejoiced when people lost their jobs, not one Canadian, and I certainly know of NO ONE who can honestly say that our Prime Minister has not done enough that way that has been talked about on this thread. Read the news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Country Bumpkins. I would have thought you would Pray for us -actually I imagine you are.
> 
> I imagine many of those on D and P will do the same and call me a trolll. That is very sad. So, for those who do read it and I am sure one or two might, I guess I know who will be believed. However, I am not going to remove my post.
> 
> The attitudes in your politics are creeping up north - it seems. I know of NO ONE who rejoiced when people lost their jobs, not one Canadian, and I certainly know of NO ONE who can honestly say that our Prime Minister who had been talked about on this thread. Read the news.


You came here to fight if you don't stay away I will report you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Really like the slippers.
> 
> Oh Chew is growing up to be a handsome boy. How is his chewing going? Must be a bit better with larger mouth and teeth. :wink:


He still lives up to his name.  Thanks about the slippers. It took me so long because of Chewy liking them too. :x


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You came here to fight if you don't stay away I will report you.


I came here to defend my countrymen and my Prime Minister. That is all I came here for.

Report me if you wish. I was answering specific posts about my Countrymen, my Prime Minister and the worst disaster that has ever hit Canada. It is an open forum. I won't be back but I am disappointed in you- CB.

I removed CB's name at her request by pm. I didn't come here to pick a fight with her. She called me a troll and I reacted. It is corrected. I have known her for years and at one time we were friends. I doubt she would have been as accomodating if I asked her to remove it. however, so be it. I haven't posted on here for two years so no one can say I am invading.

She called me a troll because I wanted it to be clear that very few agree with the post about the Prime Minister or, more importantly that there are many people who wished and rejoiced at the misfortune that is occurring right now in Canada especially in 
Fort MacMurray because the pipeline was turned down. It is not the truth.

I will not say any more. But if any of you have at least an open mind - read my post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I came here to defend my countrymen and my Prime Minister. That is all I came here for.
> 
> Report me if you wish. I was answering specific posts about my Countrymen, my Prime Minister and the worst disaster that has ever hit Canada. It is an open forum. I won't be back but I am disappointed in you .
> 
> ...


I have reported you. Take it up with admin.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have reported you. Take it up with admin.


Thankyou.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cute slippers. What a cutie Chewy is. I want to hug him.


He gives good kisses too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy....did you make Chewy some doggy slippers during the winter?
I was tempted to make my dog Dixie some, but knew she would rip off the slippers with her teeth. She is part Scandinavian husky, so she can tolerate the cold weather. In fact she really loves the snow and played in it a lot over the winter. Funny thing is....she hates the rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....did you make Chewy some doggy slippers during the winter?
> I was tempted to make my dog Dixie some, but knew she would rip off the slippers with her teeth. She is part Scandinavian husky, so she can tolerate the cold weather. In fact she really loves the snow and played in it a lot over the winter. Funny thing is....she hates the rain.


No I was kidding Chewy would take them away from me and run with them down the hall.

:roll: 
We had a part Chow and part Husky. He was never hot or cold. I don't remember if he liked the rain. I didn't know you had a dog just cats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have reported you. Take it up with admin.


Really nice of you, Bumps. There was nothing derogatory in her post. All I saw was her reaching out to WCK to discuss the Canadian situation.
I guess next time that you feel the need to preach anywhere on KP, I will report you as a trouble maker. And solow, and joey. The list goes on and on. 
In your words, "I can post anywhere I want." You're kind of playing the double standard rule here.

Have a sparkling day and may God Bless you and help you with your anger problems.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have reported you. Take it up with admin.


DP


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I was kidding Chewy would take them away from me and run with them down the hall.
> 
> :roll:
> We had a part Chow and part Husky. He was never hot or cold. I don't remember if he liked the rain. I didn't know you had a dog just cats.


Here`s a pic of her Bumpy. One of her is when she was a puppy. She was so beautiful when she was tiny. She will be 5 in October


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah there it is. Had to use two cans. A good thing I stocked up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ah there it is. Had to use two cans. A good thing I stocked up.


Cute!! This is what we use for Right Wing religious roaches who invade our threads with gobbledygook.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cute!! This is what we use for Right Wing religious roaches who invade our threads with gobbledygook.


Disgusting. Using a tragedy to score political points.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You came here to fight if you don't stay away I will report you.


 That doesn't work when we in the Attic ask you to stay away. You certainly are no stranger to invading posts there so why can't Shirley post her thoughts here? I saw nothing objectionable, only a vastly different option stated in a calm manner. Is that not allowed on D&P?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Bumps - why did you get so angry? Designer was just expressing a point of view. Trudeau, Shmudeu. We all should be concerned for the people and wildlife that are being so deeply affected by this horrible mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her Bumpy. One of her is when she was a puppy. She was so beautiful when she was tiny. She will be 5 in October


Sweet puppy WeBee.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ah there it is. Had to use two cans. A good thing I stocked up.


Just for your information. I have been on KP since the first year - hardly a troll. I would suggest that you and CB look up the meaning of troll. I don't fit the bill. Don't read my post, you would n't be open to reading anyone elses opinion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just for your information. I have been on KP since the first year - hardly a troll. I would suggest that you and CB look up the meaning of troll. I don't fit the bill. Don't read my post, you would n't be open to reading anyone elses opinion.


You are a troll because you troll all of KP to get attention. Even using the poor people of Canada to get your attention. Get over it.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YOu are a troll because you troll all of KP to get attention. Even using the poor people of Canada to get your attention. Get over it.


Is Designer not allowed to post where she wants? According to you and others who come to the Attic and post away there on whatever suits their fancy, anyone can post anywhere they want. And as you said, you skipped over the post so what makes you think there was anything self-serving in her post? As I asked before and haven't gotten an answer, is D&P exempt from the rules?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Just for your information. I have been on KP since the first year - hardly a troll. I would suggest that you and CB look up the meaning of troll. I don't fit the bill. Don't read my post, you would n't be open to reading anyone elses opinion.


Shirley, NO ONE will ever get through to them.

On top of everything else, they must think that they are the owners of this thread, as if it's their own personal blog.

It isn't...

They are totally hopeless...

😟❗😟❗😟❗😟❗😟❗


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her Bumpy. One of her is when she was a puppy. She was so beautiful when she was tiny. She will be 5 in October


Beautiful! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: :lol: who comes up with all these "days"?
> 
> http://wycd.cbslocal.com/2016/04/28/warning-to-the-neighbors-saturday-may-7th-is-world-naked-gardening-day/


Oh it wasn't me ? My eyes! :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a troll because you troll all of KP to get attention. Even using the poor people of Canada to get your attention. Get over it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a troll because you troll all of KP to get attention. Even using the poor people of Canada to get your attention. Get over it.


And...YOU can clap all you want WendyBee but, in all honesty, the comment is rude, crude and ludicrous.

Just because you speak a lie doesn't mean it becomes the truth.

💥💥💥


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> And...YOU can clap all you want WendyBee but, in all honesty, the comment is rude, crude and ludicrous.
> 
> Just because you speak a lie doesn't mean it becomes the truth.
> 
> 💥💥💥


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to a family reunion today. My aunt and uncle have been married 60 years. They are a blessing to everyone. They have been a foundation in their church this whole time. Very good people. They have always put everyone ahead of themselves. They took me and my brother to church when we were growing up. God Bless them for all they are done. Their health is going down and makes it sad to see them in that shape.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

KroSha said:


> And...YOU can clap all you want WendyBee but, in all honesty, the comment is rude, crude and ludicrous.
> 
> Just because you speak a lie doesn't mean it becomes the truth.
> 
> 💥💥💥


Ain't that the truth! This is going to be fun.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just for your information. I have been on KP since the first year - hardly a troll. I would suggest that you and CB look up the meaning of troll. I don't fit the bill. Don't read my post, you would n't be open to reading anyone elses opinion.


Oh really? Define troll. I`ll give you an example of a troll, and also of a massive hypocrite too.
When Jokim died, some of you came here to give your faux sympathies of what a good person she was. Yet a few months previously you were trashing her. I`ve never forgotten one time I offered to phone her to offer her a shoulder to cry on. But she said she couldn`t talk she was crying so hard of the disgusting things you were saying to her, and you were all ganging up on her and some of the others here too.
And yet there you were with your faux concern knowing we were grieving and you had to make Jokim`s sad passing all about you.
So yes....you are and your friends are trolls.
Don`t bother replying because I won`t read any of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh really? Define troll. I`ll give you an example of a troll, and also of a massive hypocrite too.
> When Jokim died, some of you came here to give your faux sympathies of what a good person she was. Yet a few months previously you were trashing her. I`ve never forgotten one time I offered to phone her to offer her a shoulder to cry on. But she said she couldn`t talk she was crying so hard of the disgusting things you were saying to her, and you were all ganging up on her and some of the others here too.
> And yet there you were with your faux concern knowing we were grieving and you had to make Jokim`s sad passing all about you.
> So yes....you are and your friends are trolls.
> Don`t bother replying because I won`t read any of it.


Don't let them get to you WeBee. Just report them.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't let them get to you WeBee. Just report them.


Report for what? Please show me what and where Shirley posted something remotely inappropriate. Are we not allowed to post here? Where is that rule please.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mdhh said:


> Report for what? Please show me what and where Shirley posted something remotely inappropriate. Are we not allowed to post here? Where is that rule please.


There aren't any. Just as they are free to post where they wish , so are we.
It does work both ways. There are no private threads on KP.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh really? Define troll. I`ll give you an example of a troll, and also of a massive hypocrite too.
> When Jokim died, some of you came here to give your faux sympathies of what a good person she was. Yet a few months previously you were trashing her. I`ve never forgotten one time I offered to phone her to offer her a shoulder to cry on. But she said she couldn`t talk she was crying so hard of the disgusting things you were saying to her, and you were all ganging up on her and some of the others here too.
> And yet there you were with your faux concern knowing we were grieving and you had to make Jokim`s sad passing all about you.
> So yes....you are and your friends are trolls.
> Don`t bother replying because I won`t read any of it.


Faux sympathies? If we didn't care, why would we bother? Your statement makes no sense, Wendy. We made Jokim's passing all about us? Wow! We came bearing sincere condolences.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't let them get to you WeBee. Just report them.


They are nothing to me, so I won`t even bother reporting them either. It`s not like anything will ever get done anyway.

Back on topic... I finally chose the next stage of Bennie`s blankie. I`m still going with the cat theme. I just couldn`t think of a fair isle cat theme as there were so many gorgeous charts to choose from. I finally narrowed it down to one or two, then chose the one I`m going with now.
As soon as the cat design is done, I will knit the heart scroll design, then the paw prints. Then I can wash and dry it, then give it to my neighbour so she can take it over her Dads. Benny`s Mother Sally can lie on it for a few days before he comes here. So hopefully his Mothers scent will stay with him for a few days so he won`t be so scared.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They are nothing to me, so I won`t even bother reporting them either. It`s not like anything will ever get done anyway.
> 
> Back on topic... I finally chose the next stage of Bennie`s blankie. I`m still going with the cat theme. I just couldn`t think of a fair isle cat theme as there were so many gorgeous charts to choose from. I finally narrowed it down to one or two, then chose the one I`m going with now.
> As soon as the cat design is done, I will knit the heart scroll design, then the paw prints. Then I can wash and dry it, then give it to my neighbour so she can take it over her Dads. Benny`s Mother Sally can lie on it for a few days before he comes here. So hopefully his Mothers scent will stay with him for a few days so he won`t be so scared.


That is a good idea to take it to mama to get her scent on the blankie. Which pattern are you going for or are you going to surprise us again? You always amaze me with your work.
:thumbup:


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Faux sympathies? If we didn't care, why would we bother? Your statement makes no sense, Wendy. We made Jokim's passing all about us? Wow! We came bearing sincere condolences.


Absolutely. I would not comment on anything unless I meant it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Faux sympathies? If we didn't care, why would we bother? Your statement makes no sense, Wendy. We made Jokim's passing all about us? Wow! We came bearing sincere condolences.


Thanks Brat.

That was a hurtful post. The Denims were certainly on my mind after I heard about Jokim. I had no ulterior motives. What was there to gain? That was definitely not a gentlemanly remark at all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea to take it to mama to get her scent on the blankie. Which pattern are you going for or are you going to surprise us again? You always amaze me with your work.
> :thumbup:


Thanks Bumpy ♥ 
I can pm you the chart or email it if you like. Its a cute 26 stitch repeat of a kitty getting ready to pounce. With the way I have the pattern written out, it will have 3 kitties on it. Then I can knit the heart scrolls again, then the paw prints, and it will be finished. Hopefully it will be done by Wednesday...or Thursday at the latest.

I love Saturday evenings because I can catch up on my Australian and Welsh soaps whilst knitting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> WCK wrote:
> "There are so many good, caring people bringing food, water and gas up to people on the highway. They are also offering to take people into their homes and getting schools and community centres equipped to take them in.
> 
> But there are also some very mean, disgusting people who are gloating and happy that his has happened because it is shutting in the oilsands. What kind of sick people are happy about people being forced out of their homes and in many cases having them burnt to the ground. Businesses destroyed and more jobs lost in an area that is already suffering economically. I'm so angry that some people care more about their "green movement" than they do about people's lives.
> ...


I've cut most of your post to save space.

You have once again jumped to conclusions, put words into my mouth and misrepresented much of what I've said. The first part of my post that you quoted says clearly that *many* people have been generous and caring in their concern for FtMac residents. In other posts I also said:

"Most people are very good and doing everything they can to help.";

"Thanks for the prayers for Northern Alberta. It's just horrific in the area but so many in other parts of the province and country are providing support for those being forced from their homes."

The part of my post that you put in red clearly says *some* people were gloating in their comments about the fire. *Some does NOT mean many or most. When used along with the word "many" in the previous sentence, a logical assumption would have been that "some" was a minority.*

I mentioned the "green movement" - at no time did I mention Liberals or any other political party, although you quickly jumped to that conclusion! *If anyone has politicized this discussion - it is you*.

We may live in the same community, but you have no idea how many news sources I read/see anymore than I know what, if anything you follow outside of the CBC. If CBC is your primary source of information, I'm not surprised that you haven't seen any of the negative tweets, posts, comments made by*some* members of the green movement. I have a lot of current and past connections to the FtMac community and make an effort to stay informed.

In addition to the woman who told me "that she was glad no one was hurt, but at least those dreadful oilsands are shut-in" and the group of students who told my niece that they were glad the plants were shutting down and hoped they wouldn't reopen, you could check out "karma and FtMac". You could also follow up on supporters of the *Leap Manifesto* who weren't shy about wanting all oil/gas left in the ground even before the fire started. For good measure you could also check out Siefkin, Mills, Moffat, Berman, Sowden; read a few columns from the Edmonton Journal/Sun, Calgary Herald/Sun, National Post, and follow a few links.

I also said "The federal govt is providing help and so are some of the other provinces. Most people across the country have been so generous in giving support to people and pets that have been evacuated." Where in that statement do you see me saying that the federal govt hasn't responded properly to the crisis?

It seems to me, that what has really initiated your post is my comment "As for Trudeau, he cares "in the moment" and can connect with people in the moment. But his inappropriate humour and off the cuff comments were often commented on when he was opposition leader. All part of his immaturity and lack of focus. He's a great cheer leader, but poor leader." I've made similar comments since the start of our election campaign and at one time, you were in agreement. You've since changed your mind about him, which is your right. I also have the right to retain my view that he is a poor leader.

I think all of our former PM's have responded to natural disasters across the country; responding to this crisis doesn't make Trudeau exceptional - it means he is doing his job.

As far as Nenshi is concerned, I think *most* people either like or dislike him because of what he says and does - which is exactly as it should be. *Some* people may like or dislike him because he is Muslim and I believe that is wrong.

Designer, for someone who often accuses others of being judgmental, putting people into boxes, and making unfounded statements - it is a trap you seem to fall into yourself fairly often. It is also very presumptuous of you to claim that "as a strong liberal, you would be one of the first to hear about it" if it were true. That will only happen if you choose to broaden your reading material.

And by the way, the Green Party has 1 elected representative and Elizabeth May has very carefully straddled herself on the fence over this issue.

Although an apology for calling me a liar would be nice, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her Bumpy. One of her is when she was a puppy. She was so beautiful when she was tiny. She will be 5 in October


She's adorable Wendy! She looks so bright and alert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

ouijian said:


> Disgusting. Using a tragedy to score political points.


Yes it was; I'm sorry Designer chose to do so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to a family reunion today. My aunt and uncle have been married 60 years. They are a blessing to everyone. They have been a foundation in their church this whole time. Very good people. They have always put everyone ahead of themselves. They took me and my brother to church when we were growing up. God Bless them for all they are done. Their health is going down and makes it sad to see them in that shape.


Congrats to your aunt and uncle CB. I'm glad you were able to share the day with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> They are nothing to me, so I won`t even bother reporting them either. It`s not like anything will ever get done anyway.
> 
> Back on topic... I finally chose the next stage of Bennie`s blankie. I`m still going with the cat theme. I just couldn`t think of a fair isle cat theme as there were so many gorgeous charts to choose from. I finally narrowed it down to one or two, then chose the one I`m going with now.
> As soon as the cat design is done, I will knit the heart scroll design, then the paw prints. Then I can wash and dry it, then give it to my neighbour so she can take it over her Dads. Benny`s Mother Sally can lie on it for a few days before he comes here. So hopefully his Mothers scent will stay with him for a few days so he won`t be so scared.


Counting down the days until Benny comes home to you Wendy. I know he will be totally pampered along with your other fur babies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to a family reunion today. My aunt and uncle have been married 60 years. They are a blessing to everyone. They have been a foundation in their church this whole time. Very good people. They have always put everyone ahead of themselves. They took me and my brother to church when we were growing up. God Bless them for all they are done. Their health is going down and makes it sad to see them in that shape.


It is a treasure that you have them in your life. You are fortunate, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh really? Define troll. I`ll give you an example of a troll, and also of a massive hypocrite too.
> When Jokim died, some of you came here to give your faux sympathies of what a good person she was. Yet a few months previously you were trashing her. I`ve never forgotten one time I offered to phone her to offer her a shoulder to cry on. But she said she couldn`t talk she was crying so hard of the disgusting things you were saying to her, and you were all ganging up on her and some of the others here too.
> And yet there you were with your faux concern knowing we were grieving and you had to make Jokim`s sad passing all about you.
> So yes....you are and your friends are trolls.
> Don`t bother replying because I won`t read any of it.


WB, I have seen in my life the cruelest people who cry the hardest when a person dies. They have been cruel as can be to that person and cry like no tomorrow. I really don't get it. There was one person at work who did this. She tried to get her boss fired. The boss got cancer and died. At the funeral, the person who never said a good word about her and tried to get her fired was crying hysterically. Everyone was amazed at the tears as everyone knew what happened. It must be some kind of screwed up person who can do what she did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is a treasure that you have them in your life. You are fortunate, CB.


Yes they are. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day everyone! XX &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone! XX ♥


Happy Mother's Day to you, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day

http://faithtap.com/2975/home-free-a-cappella-mom/?t=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WB, I have seen in my life the cruelest people who cry the hardest when a person dies. They have been cruel as can be to that person and cry like no tomorrow. I really don't get it. There was one person at work who did this. She tried to get her boss fired. The boss got cancer and died. At the funeral, the person who never said a good word about her and tried to get her fired was crying hysterically. Everyone was amazed at the tears as everyone knew what happened. It must be some kind of screwed up person who can do what she did.


Maybe it's regret or guilt at work LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it's regret or guilt at work LL.


I do not think it is either. The person I am talking about feels no regret or remorse, believe me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He gives good kisses too.


I will gladly accept them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really nice of you, Bumps. There was nothing derogatory in her post. All I saw was her reaching out to WCK to discuss the Canadian situation.
> I guess next time that you feel the need to preach anywhere on KP, I will report you as a trouble maker. And solow, and joey. The list goes on and on.
> In your words, "I can post anywhere I want." You're kind of playing the double standard rule here.
> 
> Have a sparkling day and may God Bless you and help you with your anger problems.


Go away troll.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her Bumpy. One of her is when she was a puppy. She was so beautiful when she was tiny. She will be 5 in October


She is a real cutie. I also didn't know you had a dog.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ah there it is. Had to use two cans. A good thing I stocked up.


You are going to need more than that. It appears Designer went tattling to the gang how nasty CB was to her and the bullies have descended on us. Totally predictable behavior. I just love when they go into denial. It's quite obvious who the weakest link is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mdhh said:


> Is Designer not allowed to post where she wants? According to you and others who come to the Attic and post away there on whatever suits their fancy, anyone can post anywhere they want. And as you said, you skipped over the post so what makes you think there was anything self-serving in her post? As I asked before and haven't gotten an answer, is D&P exempt from the rules?


Designer most certainly came here to lecture and scold. It's not the first time and won't be the last. If she had a problem with her fellow Canadian, she should have PM'd her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh really? Define troll. I`ll give you an example of a troll, and also of a massive hypocrite too.
> When Jokim died, some of you came here to give your faux sympathies of what a good person she was. Yet a few months previously you were trashing her. I`ve never forgotten one time I offered to phone her to offer her a shoulder to cry on. But she said she couldn`t talk she was crying so hard of the disgusting things you were saying to her, and you were all ganging up on her and some of the others here too.
> And yet there you were with your faux concern knowing we were grieving and you had to make Jokim`s sad passing all about you.
> So yes....you are and your friends are trolls.
> Don`t bother replying because I won`t read any of it.


That's odd. CB actually complimented my message to Jokim's husband.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Designer most certainly came here to lecture and scold. It's not the first time and won't be the last. If she had a problem with her fellow Canadian, she should have PM'd her.


Really? Shouldn't you respond to a public message publicly? Or is it only the D&P poster who gets to say nasty things publicly while the rest of us have to keep our mouths shut.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Designer most certainly came here to lecture and scold. It's not the first time and won't be the last. If she had a problem with her fellow Canadian, she should have PM'd her.


I completely disagree.

When someone takes a position and states it publicly - - and it's a controversial position full of what are believed to be untruths - - I believe it's the responsibility of anyone with differing and potentially truthful information to stand up and be counted.

"Truth is singular...all other versions of the truth are mistruths."

- - Sonmi 451, Cloud Atlas

💥💥💥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

An interesting article. Several of our universities also exclude conservatives, boycott Israeli scholars and others such that don't conform to their agenda such as Hirsi

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/opinion/sunday/a-confession-of-liberal-intolerance.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=2


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not think it is either. The person I am talking about feels no regret or remorse, believe me.


Well some people are just toxic LL and sometimes keeping our distance is the best option. I think we probably all know some toxic people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Mother's Day
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2975/home-free-a-cappella-mom/?t=1


 :-D 
I got side tracked on the crockpot pork chops under this post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have all of you gone mad? Lets see Designer can say or do what ever she wants. She felt free to attack WCK for what? She seems to think the only one who is intitled to an opinion.

She is not the only one who is? My gosh what is the matter with all of you. WCK has every right to say what she wants on this site she did not attack Designer. She did not say anything that would be taken as being unkind or uncaring about what is happening to the people being effected by the fire. 
She has every right to voice her opinion how she feels about her government with out being attack by Desinger. 

WCk has never come on to any of your topic to act you. why do you all feel the need to attack her at all. 

Designer came on here and was just plain rude.

As she always likes to say do not start trouble on here just pm me. Maybe she should have done that first.

I put the blame on her all of it. Designer what you did was wrong and you know it. I hope you are happy with all you caused. Now what was a peaceful place where we could voice what we thought has become a hell whole. 

But of course this is my opinion and am sure I will be told I am wrong. but as it seems we are not allowed to have opinions are we Designer .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I completely disagree.
> 
> When someone takes a position and states it publicly - - and it's a controversial position full of what are believed to be untruths - - I believe it's the responsibility of anyone with differing and potentially truthful information to stand up and be counted.
> 
> ...


Did any of you read what WCK posted? Did any of you really read what she wrote? She said nothing wrong, nothing.

Yes maybe you might ask Designer what her version of the truth is. 
My gosh I stayed away from all of your sites. i ask for forgiveness for anyone I hurt. This is the pay back? why


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You are going to need more than that. It appears Designer went tattling to the gang how nasty CB was to her and the bullies have descended on us. Totally predictable behavior. I just love when they go into denial. It's quite obvious who the weakest link is.


Is it that she doesn't have good reading comprehension or that she likes a platform for sanctimonious speeches from the soap box? And still no acknowledgement that she misrepresented and/or exaggerated her claims and that she, herself politicized the issue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :-D
> I got side tracked on the crockpot pork chops under this post.


I missed that. Are you going to try them out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I missed that. Are you going to try them out?


  http://www.faithtap.com/6794/tender-pork-chops-happy-guests/ Yes. Tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


>


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is what I expect of me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Brat.
> 
> That was a hurtful post. The Denims were certainly on my mind after I heard about Jokim. I had no ulterior motives. What was there to gain? That was definitely not a gentlemanly remark at all.


What did she WCk that was so wrong? Did you even read her post. She cares about her country and what is happening . She does not have to agree with her prime minster nor does she have to agree with anything that the other party thinks.

Isn't that the same as what you and the rest of the ladies say about republican . you can say what you don't like and that is fine. But then when designer who did not post all of what WCK said she comes here to say that WCK can not voice her opinion. She did not(WCK) come on your sites to state her opinion she said it on DP .

Designer I read what you posted and I saw you just pick out the words you wanted. Not the whole post but what you wanted. I ask you why and why you felt the need to call it to every ones attention to those in the Attic. 
Are you happy with what you have caused I am very very disappointed in what you did and what you posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You won't get answers Yarnie. 

His Mercies are new every morning. Good night to my friends. I love you!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/6794/tender-pork-chops-happy-guests/ Yes. Tomorrow.


Looks good, let me know how they are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I expect of me.


That's why you're the boss! :lol: :XD: 
💜


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks good, let me know how they are.


OK. I will just found this too.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216806169540172316/
 Maybe one of our visitors will like them said the manager. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's why you're the boss! :lol: :XD:
> 💜


No I am the manager. :lol:  :XD: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJo7RE3qSvQ


fits some adults too :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

changed my mind


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh I forgot


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here I am

deleted rest of message .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

never mind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What did she WCk that was so wrong? Did you even read her post. She cares about her country and what is happening . She does not have to agree with her prime minster nor does she have to agree with anything that the other party thinks.
> 
> Isn't that the same as what you and the rest of the ladies say about republican . you can say what you don't like and that is fine. But then when designer who did not post all of what WCK said she comes here to say that WCK can not voice her opinion. She did not(WCK) come on your sites to state her opinion she said it on DP .
> 
> ...


What's that old saying Yarnie? -- "if it weren't for double standards, s/he would have no standards at all" -- seems to fit a few people we've seen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> never mind.


DP. That's a fact. :shock: Night y'all homies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's that old saying Yarnie? -- "if it weren't for double standards, s/he would have no standards at all" -- seems to fit a few people we've seen


more then I ever knew or want to know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mom spelled upside down 

Wow. That's a mom for you.

someone said this on TV tonight never thought of it that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OK. I will just found this too.
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216806169540172316/
> Maybe one of our visitors will like them said the manager. :XD:


 :thumbup: Yeah -- cream cheese!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I am the manager. :lol:  :XD: :roll:


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomorrow as the worm turns again and again next chapter of the sequel . BBBlech ptooooey,.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tomorrow as the worm turns again and again next chapter of the sequel . BBBlech ptooooey,.


I never could spell that word right. member when Bonnie posted it and I spelt it a different way.

Well I think it fits now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a tax grab :evil: 

Many car dealerships offer rebates and discounts but Canada Revenue forces dealerships to charge federal and provincial sales tax on the original sticker price. They are collecting taxes on money that is never paid or received.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a tax grab :evil:
> 
> Many car dealerships offer rebates and discounts but Canada Revenue forces dealerships to charge federal and provincial sales tax on the original sticker price. They are collecting taxes on money that is never paid or received.


Seem like our country too. As long as our government can 
spend more then they take in we will pay more . In ur pockets for every thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to bed read enough silliness . 

God Bless WCk nite now


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well some people are just toxic LL and sometimes keeping our distance is the best option. I think we probably all know some toxic people.


Keeping distance is the only answer. Toxic people - for one's mental health - you must stay away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL. 

Games people play.

Name changes and more name changes. It is a game with some women.

Do you remember the one name changer so over the top I even enjoyed her.

Last one sitting on deck in the sun. Found it hilarious. Where she claim to be from it was snowing more then a couple of inches.

If one profess religion or political parties in line with Republicans question it. They will show up. Even some who want you to think they are nice house wives . One of those was so over the top with who she met or knew it was again hilarious.

They will deny it to the hilt but I have seen it and what is funny is their personality always shine through. Oh my I have outed them. Woe is me. 

For more information contact your nearest childish women they act like 5 to 10 years old never had a happy childhood. But know they thought they would do it again But guess what they are old discontent women.

But must say have enjoyed their games have been watching it long enough. 

Edited for reason of insanity, theirs not mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a tax grab :evil:
> 
> Many car dealerships offer rebates and discounts but Canada Revenue forces dealerships to charge federal and provincial sales tax on the original sticker price. They are collecting taxes on money that is never paid or received.


Oh no that is terrible! They must want everyone to buy new cars and not old ones. Gimme, gimme, gimme out of your pocket so I can give to a lazy person or waste in on something stupid. Oh I know the other eyes won't like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Keeping distance is the only answer. Toxic people - for one's mental health - you must stay away.


Or you could use if for entertainment. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL.
> 
> Games people play.
> 
> ...


Morning YL. It's sunny here with frost coming. How about you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or you could use if for entertainment. :shock: :roll:


CB, it's too upsetting for me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, it's too upsetting for me!


I know just don't let them get to you. They can't hurt us.

Isaiah 54:17

17 
No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,
Says the Lord.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know just don't let them get to you. They can't hurt us.
> 
> Isaiah 54:17
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am listening to this. Very soothing to the spirit
.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yJ9_zKbEfQ


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Later girls. Taking my mama to the eye dr. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Later girls. Taking my mama to the eye dr. ♥


You are a great daughter. Hope mama is well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL frost here too a couple of days ago. wonder if we will just jump into summer.

How have you been since coming home?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a tax grab :evil:
> 
> Many car dealerships offer rebates and discounts but Canada Revenue forces dealerships to charge federal and provincial sales tax on the original sticker price. They are collecting taxes on money that is never paid or received.


Haven't you seen this at the supermarket? If you have a coupon for $1 off, the store will ring up the original price, including the full tax on that, and then subtract $1 from the total. (Most people don't even notice that, because the amount of tax overpaid is in pennies; with a car, the amount is much higher.)

I don't know whether it's a tax grab or a way of keeping car dealers and buyers from benefiting twice because of a sales tactic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have all of you gone mad? Lets see Designer can say or do what ever she wants. She felt free to attack WCK for what? She seems to think the only one who is intitled to an opinion.
> 
> She is not the only one who is? My gosh what is the matter with all of you. WCK has every right to say what she wants on this site she did not attack Designer. She did not say anything that would be taken as being unkind or uncaring about what is happening to the people being effected by the fire.
> She has every right to voice her opinion how she feels about her government with out being attack by Desinger.
> ...


Aren't you being a little overdramatic, Yarnie? A hellhole? Surely it's not that bad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL frost here too a couple of days ago. wonder if we will just jump into summer.
> 
> How have you been since coming home?


Thanks for asking... ok... you know...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't you being a little overdramatic, Yarnie? A hellhole? Surely it's not that bad.


no I am not you know me to well to know what I say is what I have seen.

Getting tried of it PP. to much drama and to many games.

See you later later then you think. Have a good life lady. Out of here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are a great daughter. Hope mama is well.


It is crazy Mama has been having trouble with her eye for a week. She thought she had an infection in her eye so they worked her in to see her. Dr said she had a seed in her eye. :lol: Can you believe that? Crazy. It blew in her eye in last weeks winds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't you being a little overdramatic, Yarnie? A hellhole? Surely it's not that bad.


Boo cream cheese! :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is crazy Mama has been having trouble with her eye for a week. She thought she had an infection in her eye so they worked her in to see her. Dr said she had a seed in her eye. :lol: Can you believe that? Crazy. It blew in her eye in last weeks winds.


Wow. Amazing. Glad it was only a seed. Next time, look - right? Look in the eye... You are a great daughter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Boo cream cheese! :lol:


 Funny you have never read this thread before and now you can't stay away. Do you love us now?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Boo cream cheese! :lol:


Is that what hell is made of?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny you have never read this thread before and now you can't stay away. Do you love us now?


Of course I've read this thread before, and of course I can stay away. I just happened to notice two messages that deserved responses. Is that against your rules?

Don't answer on this thread, because I'm not expecting to be back, having gotten enough sleep lately.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no I am not you know me to well to know what I say is what I have seen.
> 
> Getting tried of it PP. to much drama and to many games.
> 
> See you later later then you think. Have a good life lady. Out of here.


Okay, Yarnie, whatever you say. I hope your life turns out to be as good as mine, without the drama and the games.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Is it that she doesn't have good reading comprehension or that she likes a platform for sanctimonious speeches from the soap box? And still no acknowledgement that she misrepresented and/or exaggerated her claims and that she, herself politicized the issue.


It's never Designer's fault, always someone elses. She could have just as easily said her peace in the Attic, but instead chose to come here to do it. Coming here allowed her to get in her digs and was the precursor for the gang onslaught which inevitably followed. It's the same ole, same ole behavior from the same ole, same ole gang.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/6794/tender-pork-chops-happy-guests/ Yes. Tomorrow.


Those do look good. I'm going to try them.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> It's never Designer's fault, always someone elses. She could have just as easily said her peace in the Attic, but instead chose to come here to do it. Coming here allowed her to get in her digs and was the precursor for the gang onslaught which inevitably followed. It's the same ole, same ole behavior from the same ole, same ole gang.


Solo, that was hardly a gang onslaught as you, who can't stay out of The Attic, should know. Designer has the right to post wherever and whatever she wants just as much as you keep reminding us you do. Forum rules. Not yours. Not mine.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OK. I will just found this too.
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216806169540172316/
> Maybe one of our visitors will like them said the manager. :XD:


I can't stop drooling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What's that old saying Yarnie? -- "if it weren't for double standards, s/he would have no standards at all" -- seems to fit a few people we've seen


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is crazy Mama has been having trouble with her eye for a week. She thought she had an infection in her eye so they worked her in to see her. Dr said she had a seed in her eye. :lol: Can you believe that? Crazy. It blew in her eye in last weeks winds.


Glad they got the seed out. Even the tiniest speck can really bother your eye. DD was playing catch with a friend and somewhere along the line, a really tiny speck of something attached itself to the ball. When DD caught it, the speck flew into her eye. I couldn't see it, but gave her eye drops to see if she could flush it out. That didn't work so ended up taking her to the eye dr. He numbed the eye with drops and then flushed the speck out. It's unreal that a little tiny speck can cause so much discomfort. The good news was it didn't scratch her lens. I hope your mother's lens was ok as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mdhh said:


> Solo, that was hardly a gang onslaught as you, who can't stay out of The Attic, should know. Designer has the right to post wherever and whatever she wants just as much as you keep reminding us you do. Forum rules. Not yours. Not mine.


There's the denial.

FYI the attic is a section for all of KP, despite how your gang views it. This thread is a hangout for the conservative women. The liberals had their threads, where they could hang out without being "bothered". Those threads have been ignored since the attic was opened.

Designer can post where ever she likes. What was being objected to was Designer specifically posting in this thread to lecture and scold. She constantly puts the ladies on this thread down, and that is exactly what she was doing with WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ladies, I have some sad news. Gail's son Jesse has lost his battle with cancer. He passed away on Sunday. Jesse moved in with Gali and her DH so Gali could care for him full time. 

RIP Jesse. Hugs to Gali and her DH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ladies, I have some sad news. Gail's son Jesse has lost his battle with cancer. He passed away on Sunday. Jesse moved in with Gali and her DH so Gali could care for him full time.
> 
> RIP Jesse. Hugs to Gali and her DH.


Sad news for Gali. We love you Gali and are praying for your heart break. I know she is really upset. To see your family member suffer and then die is the worse thing in the world to deal with.
Thanks Solo.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can't stop drooling.


Make me some. I am coming up your way to drop off Chewy this Thursday. Youngest gs's birthday.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> There's the denial.
> 
> FYI the attic is a section for all of KP, despite how your gang views it. This thread is a hangout for the conservative women. The liberals had their threads, where they could hang out without being "bothered". Those threads have been ignored since the attic was opened.
> 
> Designer can post where ever she likes. What was being objected to was Designer specifically posting in this thread to lecture and scold. She constantly puts the ladies on this thread down, and that is exactly what she was doing with WCK.


We shall have to agree to disagree. Please remember your post on your next trip to the Attic.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> How many threads are you claiming on the attic? There are 17 pages of about 25 threads on each page. So how many do you need? More than 400? What does that make you? Selfish?


No, not at all. What I was saying to Solo equates to what's good for the goose, etc. If all ya'all don't like being scolded here, remember that there. Simple?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Make me some. I am coming up your way to drop off Chewy this Thursday. Youngest gs's birthday.


I hope you are not in the line of storms. DD is suppose to get it and us later tonight. Praying the Blood of the Lamb over our door post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mdhh said:


> No, not at all. What I was saying to Solo equates to what's good for the goose, etc. If all ya'all don't like being scolded here, remember that there. Simple?


Scat troll!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just heard about Gal's son. I am so sorry she has to go thru this awful loss. I always liked her. She is funny. My thoughts are with her. Besos to Gal and Family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you are not in the line of storms. DD is suppose to get it and us later tonight. Praying the Blood of the Lamb over our door post.


I heard on the news about the tornados. I am praying for you and your family's safety. Please check-in in the morning so we know you are safe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard on the news about the tornados. I am praying for you and your family's safety. Please check-in in the morning so we know you are safe.


Thanks LL I will. XX


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Scat troll!


I don't believe I will anymore than you do when asked to do the same, but thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this song. This group was at Winter Jam last month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mdhh said:


> I don't believe I will anymore than you do when asked to do the same, but thank you for asking.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for this person. Lord I ask You bless her today. She is in need of attention. I pray You send someone to her so she won't be so lonely that she has to get negative attention from strangers. Lord I lift her up to You in her behalf. Thank You Lord for hearing my prayers.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for this person. Lord I ask You bless her today. She is in need of attention. I pray You send someone to her so she won't be so lonely that she has to get negative attention from strangers. Lord I lift her up to You in her behalf. Thank You Lord for hearing my prayers.


Thank you very much. Please remember to ask for the same blessing when you feel the need to visit the Attic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw this for Mother's Day. Amazing!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=825939267538333


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no that is terrible! They must want everyone to buy new cars and not old ones. Gimme, gimme, gimme out of your pocket so I can give to a lazy person or waste in on something stupid. Oh I know the other eyes won't like that.


That is for NEW cars CB! The example they gave added $575 to the cost of a new car in Ontario which has a combined sales tax of 13%.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is for NEW cars CB! The example they gave added $575 to the cost of a new car in Ontario which has a combined sales tax of 13%.


We had to pay $1650 for our used new car just this week. It is crazy! I don't know what percentage it was but too much for a used car.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK have the fires died down any in Canada?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is crazy Mama has been having trouble with her eye for a week. She thought she had an infection in her eye so they worked her in to see her. Dr said she had a seed in her eye. :lol: Can you believe that? Crazy. It blew in her eye in last weeks winds.


I'm glad they got it out CB; those little seeds or bits of debris can do a lot of damage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Ladies, I have some sad news. Gail's son Jesse has lost his battle with cancer. He passed away on Sunday. Jesse moved in with Gali and her DH so Gali could care for him full time.
> 
> RIP Jesse. Hugs to Gali and her DH.


My heart breaks for Gali.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Make me some. I am coming up your way to drop off Chewy this Thursday. Youngest gs's birthday.


How were your pork chops tonight CB? Where is Chewy staying while you visit DD?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi CB -- did the storms pass over your area? How is DD doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How were your pork chops tonight CB? Where is Chewy staying while you visit DD?


Dh was on the computer so I couldn't get the recipe. I just fried my chops and made buttermilk gravy. It was good. I will copy the other recipe and let you know how it turns out.

My son and grands will watch Chewy and JoJo while we are gone.

Are you going to do anything tomorrow for you day off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB -- did the storms pass over your area? How is DD doing?


DD's storm went around her. I heard there were tornado's in OK. I hope Solo is ok. We haven't had our storms yet. Thanks for asking WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK have the fires died down any in Canada?


There's been a bit of rain and the wind has died down so the fire isn't growing as quickly. RCMP and firefighters have been able to get into the city and found that more than 80% of homes and buildings (including the hospital, most schools and downtown core) are ok, many without smoke damage! As devastating as it is for those that lost their homes and businesses, it's a blessing that the damage wasn't as bad as first thought.

The province is giving emergency money to those affected and the insurance companies are stepping up to the plate and pushing thru claims for living expenses.

The fire isn't under control, but people are doing what it takes to help each other out (and looking after pets too).

Thanks for your prayers and I know you are still praying!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh was on the computer so I couldn't get the recipe. I just fried my chops and made buttermilk gravy. It was good. I will copy the other recipe and let you know how it turns out.
> 
> My son and grands will watch Chewy and JoJo while we are gone.
> 
> Are you going to do anything tomorrow for you day off?


Turns out that I'm working for most of the day tomorrow. Annie's DD has been suffering with kidney infection and a stone since Easter. They got the call today that the laser surgery to take out the stone is set for tomorrow. It will be such a relief to have that dealt with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD's storm went around her. I heard there were tornado's in OK. I hope Solo is ok. We haven't had our storms yet. Thanks for asking WCK.


I hope they go around you too! Stay safe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's been a bit of rain and the wind has died down so the fire isn't growing as quickly. RCMP and firefighters have been able to get into the city and found that more than 80% of homes and buildings (including the hospital, most schools and downtown core) are ok, many without smoke damage! As devastating as it is for those that lost their homes and businesses, it's a blessing that the damage wasn't as bad as first thought.
> 
> The province is giving emergency money to those affected and the insurance companies are stepping up to the plate and pushing thru claims for living expenses.
> 
> ...


Yes I pray the winds will die down and the rain stop the fires. It is a blessing there is not as much damage as was figured. Fire is so devastating. My grandmother lost her home to a fire when I was 15. I had the most fun at that home during the summers and my visits. I hate for anyone to go thru that. We have to remember things can be replaced but lives can not. We can be thankful for that. I am glad everyone is pulling together during this trial.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone here had to take Boniva for their bones. I just took my first pill and am waiting for my stomach to explode in pain. Bone scan said osteoporosis in my spine...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Turns out that I'm working for most of the day tomorrow. Annie's DD has been suffering with kidney infection and a stone since Easter. They got the call today that the laser surgery to take out the stone is set for tomorrow. It will be such a relief to have that dealt with.


Annie's DD sure has been thru a lot lately. Maybe the surgery will take care of her stones.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone here had to take Boniva for their bones. I just took my first pill and am waiting for my stomach to explode in pain. Bone scan said osteoporosis in my spine...


Oh no LL. I don't know anything about that medicine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no LL. I don't know anything about that medicine.


You are so lucky not to know about it! I took my first pill this morning. Had to sit/stand upright for over an hour till it passed through my system - only having water. I felt flu like symptoms about 1/2 hour after taking it. Still feel not well. I must take it once a month on today's date... the 10th of every month.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I just heard about Gal's son. I am so sorry she has to go thru this awful loss. I always liked her. She is funny. My thoughts are with her. Besos to Gal and Family.


Thank you SQM.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this song. This group was at Winter Jam last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD's storm went around her. I heard there were tornado's in OK. I hope Solo is ok. We haven't had our storms yet. Thanks for asking WCK.


There were tornadoes around the state, thankfully none near us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There's been a bit of rain and the wind has died down so the fire isn't growing as quickly. RCMP and firefighters have been able to get into the city and found that more than 80% of homes and buildings (including the hospital, most schools and downtown core) are ok, many without smoke damage! As devastating as it is for those that lost their homes and businesses, it's a blessing that the damage wasn't as bad as first thought.
> 
> The province is giving emergency money to those affected and the insurance companies are stepping up to the plate and pushing thru claims for living expenses.
> 
> ...


I heard that the weather has changed and will be helpful in fighting the fires. It's wonderful news that some parts of the city were not damaged. I was some pictures of homes that were damaged right next to other homes that weren't touched. Let's hope that the insurance companies actually do help those in need. It seems that they are always so slow around here and don't always give the amount of money that is necessary.

One news station here was saying that it will probably take months to put the fires out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry - wrong link. (true).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Fosamax I took was once a week. Dr also gave a Rx for an antacid, so I had only a little upset stomach. I had a hysterectomy at 40. I took estrogen for about 5 years. After I quit taking it, I had my first break. 5 fractures in 10 years, then Dr took bone scan. 15 years now without a break.


Joey, Did the Fosamax help? It took Fosamax with estrogen years ago. Won't take estrogen now.

Am not sure what you are saying.. did the Fosamax cause your breaks or did it help. I hope it helped. That is a lot of fractures. Am very interested as to whether it helped or not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took the estrogen right after the surgery. Fosamax after the 5th break and bone scan. My last fracture was June 2001. I have fallen twice since then and no breaks.


So what you are saying is that you took Fosamax after all your breaks and it helped. Great!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only after the last break, and then only about 5 years. My bones scans are about the same every 2 years. And no more breaks, so it helped. One reason I quit taking it was because of the damage it can do to teeth and jaw bones. My dentist recommended I stop and the Dr agreed.


Yes, you are not supposed to take it past 3-5 years. That's when the jaw problems start up. I will not take it past 3 years - if I can tolerate it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Out of the mouth of babes!
> 
> _A nurse on the pediatric ward, before listening to the little ones' chests, would plug the stethoscope into their ears and let them listen to their own heart. Their eyes would always light up with awe, but she never got a response equal to four-year old David's comment. Gently she tucked the stethoscope into his ears and placed the disk over his heart. 'Listen', she said...'What do you suppose that is?' He drew his eyebrows together in a puzzled line and looked up as if lost in the mystery of the strange tap - tap - tapping deep in his chest. Then his face broke out in a wondrous grin and he asked,
> 
> 'Is that Jesus knocking?'_


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Out of the mouth of babes!
> 
> _A nurse on the pediatric ward, before listening to the little ones' chests, would plug the stethoscope into their ears and let them listen to their own heart. Their eyes would always light up with awe, but she never got a response equal to four-year old David's comment. Gently she tucked the stethoscope into his ears and placed the disk over his heart. 'Listen', she said...'What do you suppose that is?' He drew his eyebrows together in a puzzled line and looked up as if lost in the mystery of the strange tap - tap - tapping deep in his chest. Then his face broke out in a wondrous grin and he asked,
> 
> 'Is that Jesus knocking?'_


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Storms in OK .
http://www.facebook.com/MeteorologistGarrettLewis/photos/a.297012921331.154447.288279856331/10153499830686332/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are so lucky not to know about it! I took my first pill this morning. Had to sit/stand upright for over an hour till it passed through my system - only having water. I felt flu like symptoms about 1/2 hour after taking it. Still feel not well. I must take it once a month on today's date... the 10th of every month.


Sorry about the bad side effects LL. Is there anything that lessens the stomach upset? Or does it get better as your body gets used to it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that the weather has changed and will be helpful in fighting the fires. It's wonderful news that some parts of the city were not damaged. I was some pictures of homes that were damaged right next to other homes that weren't touched. Let's hope that the insurance companies actually do help those in need. It seems that they are always so slow around here and don't always give the amount of money that is necessary.
> 
> One news station here was saying that it will probably take months to put the fires out.


I've heard a lot of bad news about insurance companies too, but so far they seem to be doing the right thing.

Then there is always the other side of the coin. When Edmonton had a terrible tornado in 1987, a few people put claims in that were obviously more than what their homes could hold and that slowed down other claims.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Out of the mouth of babes!
> 
> _A nurse on the pediatric ward, before listening to the little ones' chests, would plug the stethoscope into their ears and let them listen to their own heart. Their eyes would always light up with awe, but she never got a response equal to four-year old David's comment. Gently she tucked the stethoscope into his ears and placed the disk over his heart. 'Listen', she said...'What do you suppose that is?' He drew his eyebrows together in a puzzled line and looked up as if lost in the mystery of the strange tap - tap - tapping deep in his chest. Then his face broke out in a wondrous grin and he asked,
> 
> 'Is that Jesus knocking?'_


Sweet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storms in OK .
> http://www.facebook.com/MeteorologistGarrettLewis/photos/a.297012921331.154447.288279856331/10153499830686332/?type=3&theater


What a terrifying experience for him. So glad that you and Solo missed the worst of the storms.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, you are not supposed to take it past 3-5 years. That's when the jaw problems start up. I will not take it past 3 years - if I can tolerate it.


How did you make it today LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the bad side effects LL. Is there anything that lessens the stomach upset? Or does it get better as your body gets used to it?


I will have to see how the next pill goes - next June 10th. Am slightly queasy today. Jaw necrosis is the big worry. Joey says the pill worked for her and that will keep me going.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you make it today LL?


Still a little eueasy this morning. I just kept on eating and eating yesterday to calm my stomach. I hope I don't put on weight with this pill. I'm going to TRY not to eat as much today. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny!
http://www.facebook.com/sungazing1/videos/vb.136336876521150/821726374648860/?type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too cute




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1141489692562848


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is so cute. I want one. :roll: :lol:


So cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny!
> http://www.facebook.com/sungazing1/videos/vb.136336876521150/821726374648860/?type=2&theater


Funny!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storms in OK .
> http://www.facebook.com/MeteorologistGarrettLewis/photos/a.297012921331.154447.288279856331/10153499830686332/?type=3&theater


That is why the puppies and I hang out in the bathroom. I call it quality bathroom time. And it's even unisex.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny!
> http://www.facebook.com/sungazing1/videos/vb.136336876521150/821726374648860/?type=2&theater


The dogs seem to love doing that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny!
> http://www.facebook.com/sungazing1/videos/vb.136336876521150/821726374648860/?type=2&theater


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That is why the puppies and I hang out in the bathroom. I call it quality bathroom time. And it's even unisex.


 :lol: Has the snake disappeared?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So sweet. I had a dog go crazy first time experiencing snow. She could see it, but not feel it and it was freaking her out. She was a Florida baby.


Our dog used to love rolling in fresh snow. He'd get all these little snow balls attached all over his body and leave puddles behind him when he came back into the house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We knew this was coming.



__ https://www.facebook.com/theACLJ/posts/10153437793125047


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Has the snake disappeared?


No. Unfortunately it's still around. As long as it doesn't get in my way, I will ignore it. I still keep looking everywhere for it before committing to entering a room or walking down the hall. Trent must have seen it recently because he has been going where ever I go now. My own personal bodyguard. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

teamwork from our furry friends




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=224110071304657


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No. Unfortunately it's still around. As long as it doesn't get in my way, I will ignore it. I still keep looking everywhere for it before committing to entering a room or walking down the hall. Trent must have seen it recently because he has been going where ever I go now. My own personal bodyguard. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dare I ask what it eats?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is cold here frost warning tonight . Rain yesterday. Took things up to DLI as she is having a garage sale. Have to get my winter coat out. No wonder I didn't put coats away and winter wear either. 

Wonder if summer will hit us fast going into hot hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some people look better with age. Florence Henderson is one.


 :thumbup: I haven't aged that well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is cold here frost warning tonight . Rain yesterday. Took things up to DLI as she is having a garage sale. Have to get my winter coat out. No wonder I didn't put coats away and winter wear either.
> 
> Wonder if summer will hit us fast going into hot hot.


Hope it warms up for you. It's been quite warm here and I'm really hoping that our summer will NOT be hot, hot, hot. Last year we had heavy water restrictions and extreme fire hazards.

I'm not sure if it passed or not, but a law was put forward to confiscate the vehicle of anyone throwing a cigarette butt out the window.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had snow. Just enough to see it on the ground. It soon melted. High of 45 for today.


Not what you want to see out your window in May!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

That would be me  :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I haven't aged that well


Me either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Dare I ask what it eats?


I haven't seen any mice in awhile. Perhaps there are other delectables hiding between the walls that interest said snake. Too many creepy things to think about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That would be me  :lol:


And then you come up with a whole new set of ideas for the stuff.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I remember having snow on Mother's Day (50's). The heavy wet kind. We lost power and had to milk cows by hand.


Calgary as had snow every month at one time or another. There was a heavy wet snowstorm in August, 1992; it only lasted a day -- but as luck would have it, it was the day we were moving  :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't seen any mice in awhile. Perhaps there are other delectables hiding between the walls that interest said snake. Too many creepy things to think about.


The snake might be worth keeping around!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope it warms up for you. It's been quite warm here and I'm really hoping that our summer will NOT be hot, hot, hot. Last year we had heavy water restrictions and extreme fire hazards.
> 
> I'm not sure if it passed or not, but a law was put forward to confiscate the vehicle of anyone throwing a cigarette butt out the window.


Well I don't believe anyone should throw cigarette out window, but really talk about government over stepping freedom.

Just hope up there that there is rain sounds bad when water is so low. Joey understands that it is a problem up there too with lack of water and dry weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I haven't aged that well


aged well not here more like the dark ages for ageing for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I remember having snow on Mother's Day (50's). The heavy wet kind. We lost power and had to milk cows by hand.


Now that would not be fun how many cows did you have?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't seen any mice in awhile. Perhaps there are other delectables hiding between the walls that interest said snake. Too many creepy things to think about.


Here husband under spider control. I hate spiders I mean really hate and they seem to come out every year at this time yuck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would be me  :lol:


Oh that has been me this week. DL having garage sate ask me to contribute . Still not done with shop took a long break. So out there in two days down to one cabinet . She had fun and I was more then happy. Told her she could take what ever she wanted. Now her problem not mine. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee know you are knitting any news about your new Kitty?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy Are you there? What is new in your world?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie - nice to see you while I start to sip my first cup of coffee. It looks like you and Joey sent your colder weather in our direction, the wind changed yesterday afternoon and it had a real bite to it. Hope that means you are basking in the sunshine now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here husband under spider control. I hate spiders I mean really hate and they seem to come out every year at this time yuck.


I don't mind spiders because none of ours are poisonous. And it's funny watching the cats try to catch one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that has been me this week. DL having garage sate ask me to contribute . Still not done with shop took a long break. So out there in two days down to one cabinet . She had fun and I was more then happy. Told her she could take what ever she wanted. Now her problem not mine. :roll:


 :thumbup: But how long will it take DH to fill up the shop again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wendy and Yarnie - watch out for the escape artists!

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/can-launch-from-trash-can/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Having colonoscopy tomorrow at 3:30 so will be hungry yes, yes! New prep so can have clear liquids! Chat later. Hugs, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:shock: :roll: and some people think we should have computer controlled, driverless cars. In this case it looks like she may as well have been driverless!

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/an-ontario-woman-blindly-followed-her-gps-straight-into-lake-huron-while-her-car-sank-she-swam-to-shore


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm back. Travelled to Saratoga Springs to spend time with an old friend. Had a great time. Great place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A few years ago, the new growth of a small ash tree (my bird tree) was frozen. I thought it was a goner. Within two months it came back. It froze again Saturday. I wonder if it will come back this time. I call it a bird tree since it is right outside the living room window. The bird feeders and suet feeder hang from the branches. We have quite a variety of birds coming.
> 
> It may get down to 34 degrees tonight and tomorrow, and highs up to 60. It would be nice to get some summer weather.


Seem people lost a lot of plants with the bad weather Joey. Worried about farm crops to was reported. But worst of all
Wolshiem vinery lost all of their grape vines so will not be able to make some of their wines this year. Also I forgot to look at apple tree today. It was blooming and think we many not have apples this year. Even Gay's Mills is worried about lost of their apple orchards. Not good at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie - nice to see you while I start to sip my first cup of coffee. It looks like you and Joey sent your colder weather in our direction, the wind changed yesterday afternoon and it had a real bite to it. Hope that means you are basking in the sunshine now.


Sorry so like to share with every one. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Having colonoscopy tomorrow at 3:30 so will be hungry yes, yes! New prep so can have clear liquids! Chat later. Hugs, Janie


Hope all goes well Jayne. The prep is the worst. After that clean sailing. Oh I should not have said clean and sailing . you know what I mean. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :roll: and some people think we should have computer controlled, driverless cars. In this case it looks like she may as well have been driverless!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/an-ontario-woman-blindly-followed-her-gps-straight-into-lake-huron-while-her-car-sank-she-swam-to-shore


O my what can one say except what was she thinking or maybe what was her brain doing at the time??? :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm back. Travelled to Saratoga Springs to spend time with an old friend. Had a great time. Great place.


Oh that is nice to hear. Fun spending time with old friends. I miss my old friends and would love to have the time back but they are now pass on to a better world.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well cleaning shop found so many treasures I had forgotten I had.

Guess what I found one of my spools which I had carved a Santa on just never finish it. But found my snowman I did on the thread spool. Have so many of them when people found out I was carving on old thread spools. My gosh I have more then enough.

Also guess what I found two of my groud pumpkins that I thought I did not have. The tiny ones. Found so many things I had forgotten about. 

One was the collar from my german shepard . Miss him so. 

Funny how pets drift into our lives then leave an empty place in our hearts when they leave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting 13 minutes of Hillary quotes:
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/hillary-clinton-desperate-delete-video-internet-see-removed/


Unbelievable! What a hypocrite she is!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is cold here frost warning tonight . Rain yesterday. Took things up to DLI as she is having a garage sale. Have to get my winter coat out. No wonder I didn't put coats away and winter wear either.
> 
> Wonder if summer will hit us fast going into hot hot.


It was 55F today Last week in the 80's. Fickle weather. I am not looking forward to hot , hot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I haven't aged that well


Me either. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that has been me this week. DL having garage sate ask me to contribute . Still not done with shop took a long break. So out there in two days down to one cabinet . She had fun and I was more then happy. Told her she could take what ever she wanted. Now her problem not mine. :roll:


This weekend at DD's it was take it to the curb weekend. They do it twice a year. Someone would take it out and another person would come and pick it up. I say a wooden bench that would have been cute with flowers but I looked the other way. I need a take it to the curb month. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy and Yarnie - watch out for the escape artists!
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/can-launch-from-trash-can/


Cats are so smart. I really enjoy the video's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had an old fashion hymn sing this morning. It was after the regular service, then simple pot luck lunch. I knitted while we sang. Since I knew the words for almost all the hymns, knitting went quickly, while we were singing.


That sounds wonderful. We use to have a fifth Sunday night singings but now we have home groups . What does everyone think about your knitting?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Having colonoscopy tomorrow at 3:30 so will be hungry yes, yes! New prep so can have clear liquids! Chat later. Hugs, Janie


Let us know how you are doing Janie. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm back. Travelled to Saratoga Springs to spend time with an old friend. Had a great time. Great place.


You are a world travel. Good you had a great time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well cleaning shop found so many treasures I had forgotten I had.
> 
> Guess what I found one of my spools which I had carved a Santa on just never finish it. But found my snowman I did on the thread spool. Have so many of them when people found out I was carving on old thread spools. My gosh I have more then enough.
> 
> ...


Take a pic for us. I want to see your work.

Was that Bear?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A few years ago, the new growth of a small ash tree (my bird tree) was frozen. I thought it was a goner. Within two months it came back. It froze again Saturday. I wonder if it will come back this time. I call it a bird tree since it is right outside the living room window. The bird feeders and suet feeder hang from the branches. We have quite a variety of birds coming.
> 
> It may get down to 34 degrees tonight and tomorrow, and highs up to 60. It would be nice to get some summer weather.


Hope your tree recovers Joey. It's so nice to see and hear the birds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem people lost a lot of plants with the bad weather Joey. Worried about farm crops to was reported. But worst of all
> Wolshiem vinery lost all of their grape vines so will not be able to make some of their wines this year. Also I forgot to look at apple tree today. It was blooming and think we many not have apples this year. Even Gay's Mills is worried about lost of their apple orchards. Not good at all.


It's disappointing when frost hits small gardens, but when it hits the wineries and orchards that means lost jobs too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well cleaning shop found so many treasures I had forgotten I had.
> 
> Guess what I found one of my spools which I had carved a Santa on just never finish it. But found my snowman I did on the thread spool. Have so many of them when people found out I was carving on old thread spools. My gosh I have more then enough.
> 
> ...


You're right about the empty places in our hearts Yarnie; I miss our furry family a lot.

I'm so glad you found those treasures. Would love to see pics of them - pretty please...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This weekend at DD's it was take it to the curb weekend. They do it twice a year. Someone would take it out and another person would come and pick it up. I say a wooden bench that would have been cute with flowers but I looked the other way. I need a take it to the curb month. :-o


Welcome home CB! We've missed you, but glad you had a good visit with DD and family. Did your GS enjoy his birthday?

We would probably need at least a month too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Most know that I knit, crochet, and sew. As when there is a new baby or wedding, the gift will be hand made. Then most of children 10 and under will get a new hat before the snow flies. Also the babies of the kids, my kids went to school with, will get cloth book. Purchased panels then sewn. I very seldom buy a gift.
> 
> This was the last wedding gift I made.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117573-1.html
> ...


The afghans are beautiful Joey; so nice to have a gift that gives them years of comfort.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is nice to hear. Fun spending time with old friends. I miss my old friends and would love to have the time back but they are now pass on to a better world.


Yes, I understand what you are saying. Happens to everyone...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a world travel. Good you had a great time.


She was an old roommate from a loooonnnngggg time ago. When I was 22 years old.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well cleaning shop found so many treasures I had forgotten I had.
> 
> Guess what I found one of my spools which I had carved a Santa on just never finish it. But found my snowman I did on the thread spool. Have so many of them when people found out I was carving on old thread spools. My gosh I have more then enough.
> 
> ...


take some pictures Yarnie. I would love to see your carvings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL true!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1201629993188220


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Most know that I knit, crochet, and sew. As when there is a new baby or wedding, the gift will be hand made. Then most of children 10 and under will get a new hat before the snow flies. Also the babies of the kids, my kids went to school with, will get cloth book. Purchased panels then sewn. I very seldom buy a gift.
> 
> This was the last wedding gift I made.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117573-1.html
> ...


I usually come early to church so I get the good seat. I would love to knit but I have never seen anyone doing knitting or crocheting . It would be better than everyone looking at their phones. 
I like to make gifts too but only do it for family now.
You are very talented with your gifts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Too funny -- I see you!! and me!


I can see all of us doing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB! We've missed you, but glad you had a good visit with DD and family. Did your GS enjoy his birthday?
> 
> We would probably need at least a month too


Thank you. I missed all of you too.
Yes Matthew loved his party. The waitress over heard us talking about it being his birthday so she brought him ice cream with a candle. They sang to him so he was happy with that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She was an old roommate from a loooonnnngggg time ago. When I was 22 years old.


Do you keep in touch with her on a regular basis? It is nice to visit with old friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Too funny -- I see you!! and me!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I missed all of you too.
> Yes Matthew loved his party. The waitress over heard us talking about it being his birthday so she brought him ice cream with a candle. They sang to him so he was happy with that.


It sounds like you all had a very good time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I missed all of you too.
> Yes Matthew loved his party. The waitress over heard us talking about it being his birthday so she brought him ice cream with a candle. They sang to him so he was happy with that.


Hope he gets his wish!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds like you all had a very good time.


We did. My DD sent me a message last night that she was lonely for us. Seems like a few days are not enough time.  Chewy missed me. He stood on my back for a long time while I brought in the things from the car. :-o Biting me on my face and pulling my hair. I miss him too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We did. My DD sent me a message last night that she was lonely for us. Seems like a few days are not enough time.


Will they come down to visit you when school is done?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will they come down to visit you when school is done?


When they go thru for vacation in June and then they will come for a few days before school.

Did you get your day off today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We did. My DD sent me a message last night that she was lonely for us. Seems like a few days are not enough time.  Chewy missed me. He stood on my back for a long time while I brought in the things from the car. :-o Biting me on my face and pulling my hair. I miss him too.


Oh my gosh what would happen if you were gone for a couple of weeks. Wonder if Chewy would remove you head of hair. What a puppy . Glad your family gathering went well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When they go thru for vacation in June and then they will come for a few days before school.
> 
> Did you get your day off today?


Yes. I met with a yarn rep today to see new yarns for fall season and will meet with another at the end of the month. Some nice new yarns but none of them were exciting - a bit of disappointment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what would happen if you were gone for a couple of weeks. Wonder if Chewy would remove you head of hair. What a puppy . Glad your family gathering went well.


Aww, that's sweet that Chewy missed you. Has he followed you around since you've been back?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what would happen if you were gone for a couple of weeks. Wonder if Chewy would remove you head of hair. What a puppy . Glad your family gathering went well.


He is rough. While I was washing clothes he kept coming to check to make sure I hadn't gone again. Tonight I was trying to get some dirt off the driveway with a straight hoe. He kept trying to take it away from me and doing flips over backwards. It is a good thing I am strong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes. I met with a yarn rep today to see new yarns for fall season and will meet with another at the end of the month. Some nice new yarns but none of them were exciting - a bit of disappointment.


Are there any new colors?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are there any new colors?


Not new, but changes in tone of the same colour families. Lots of earth tones and some bright primary colours and pastels.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not new, but changes in tone of the same colour families. Lots of earth tones and some bright primary colours and pastels.


Sounds good to me.  Good night WCK. Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I missed all of you too.
> Yes Matthew loved his party. The waitress over heard us talking about it being his birthday so she brought him ice cream with a candle. They sang to him so he was happy with that.


Happy Birthday Matthew. I missed your post. He must have loved the ice cream and candle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you keep in touch with her on a regular basis? It is nice to visit with old friends.


She goes to Florida (her mother is there), so we have breaks with being in touch. There were years that went by (a long time ago) - perhaps 20 years - she was raising children I was single - where we were not in touch. Now it is better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We did. My DD sent me a message last night that she was lonely for us. Seems like a few days are not enough time.  Chewy missed me. He stood on my back for a long time while I brought in the things from the car. :-o Biting me on my face and pulling my hair. I miss him too.


Chewy is so sweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:shock: :roll: :lol: a regular brush works just fine




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1101376423259349


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :roll: :lol: a regular brush works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!

I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!

I know I sound down, but I'm sooooo tired of being poked & poked! Oh, I must have a Cat scan on stomach as Dr DONT want to do a stomach scope as BP went high with colonoscopy knock out meds & I woke up during procedure to see cardiologist bending over me saying she is awake & doing OK! I don't know why they called him but he was with me when I woke up during the procedure & they didn't put me back down! I've had the shakes since Monday! I think they need to let me join my family!

Hugs, my dear friends as I'm not afraid of death if it happens as God & Jesus are with me! I'm so tired!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!
> 
> ...


Oh, Janeway. You have been through a lot. We need you. Please stay healthy... I think as we get older, our bodies do not absorb Vit D as we do when we are younger. Colonoscopys are the worst. I had one a couple of years ago and was a mess just from the preparation.

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!
> 
> ...


I'd like to catch up if possible - - but please feel free not to answer if this is too personal or too taxing.

First, may I ask your age ???

Then, these conditions seem like they are occurring as part of a health situation: what is your overall medical diagnosis ???

❓❓❓❓❓


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

73, DX, coronary hypertension with stage 3 kidney failure, but don't have new kidney DX. Thanks for asking! I don't think I've met you yet!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> 73, DX, coronary hypertension with stage 3 kidney failure, but don't have new kidney DX. Thanks for asking! I don't think I've met you yet!


We have...on another thread some time ago...and briefly discussed Star Trek/Voyager.

I'm a Trekker...to a degree.

Was there ever a time you had uncontrolled or difficult to manage hypertension ???

Do you have A-fib by any chance ???

Are you on any blood thinners ???

❓❓❓


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> We have...on another thread some time ago...and briefly discussed Star Trek/Voyager.
> 
> I'm a Trekker...to a degree.
> 
> ...


KroSha, We need you here. You are a medical advisor...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KroSha, We need you here. You are a medical advisor...


I'm here if I can help...

💥💥💥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!
> 
> ...


Janie you are a trooper. I don't think many people could go thru what you are going thru. Lord I pray that You give Janie the strength she needs. When we are weak You are strong in us. Lord I pray her kidneys function so she won't have to be on dialysis. Lord thank You for bringing her so far. 
. Thank You for allowing us to know each other on KP.Bless her Lord. I pray in the Name of Jesus.

Love you Janie. We are here for you! XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!
> 
> ...


Dear Janie, You've gone thru so much the past few years and you've been strong had such a positive attitude! This is discouraging news and I know how tiring all the procedures and meds can be, but you have coped so well with it all so far.

I'll keep praying for you -- that your spirit stays strong and that your body also gets stronger. We love you and treasure the gift of your friendship. It's a little selfish, but I'm praying that God isn't ready for you yet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KroSha said:


> We have...on another thread some time ago...and briefly discussed Star Trek/Voyager.
> 
> I'm a Trekker...to a degree.
> 
> ...


Your curiosity about Janie's health has made me a little curious about you -- do you have a medical background?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your curiosity about Janie's health has made me a little curious about you -- do you have a medical background?


Yes. 37 years professionally as an independent nutritionist, lay homeopathic prescriber, clinical skin therapist and paramedical esthetician. I worked with dermatologists and plastic surgeons recommending pre- and post-surgical diet and nutrition and was also involved in hands-on post-surgical patient recovery and care. I've also been the personal caregiver for 5 family members with dementia, heart problems, stroke or cancer (and/or), as well as advocating for or advising other family and friends with various medical conditions.

🌿🌹🌿🌹🌿


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jayne you know how much I care about you. I understand how you feel. You have put your trust in the Lord and I know he will see you through till you are called home. I love you lady and so sorry that I hurt you a while back. You have been the best of friends and so loyal to all. Arm wraps and prayers go with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Yes. 37 years professionally as an independent nutritionist, lay homeopathic prescriber, clinical skin therapist and paramedical esthetician. I worked with dermatologists and plastic surgeons recommending pre- and post-surgical diet and nutrition and was also involved in hands-on post-surgical patient recovery and care. I've also been the personal caregiver for 5 family members with dementia, heart problems, stroke or cancer (and/or), as well as advocating for or advising other family and friends with various medical conditions.
> 
> 🌿🌹🌿🌹🌿


That is very kind of you to reach out to Jayne. No matter what our difference may be we all need help in this life.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That is very kind of you to reach out to Jayne. No matter what our difference may be we all need help in this life.


Not sure I am able to be of any assistance - - but if I can, I certainly will.

🌿🌹🌿🌹🌿


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Yarnie - how are you doing tonight? Has it warmed up at your place? The wind is still a little cool here but it was nice to see the sun again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just tried and I do mean tried.

Frost warnings again up by Joey.

We will be o.k. here but damage has already been done with last frost.

In the up 60's tomorrow and by end of week into next 70's and higher. Heat wave, can you see me waving my heat. >)


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

Janeway said:


> I'm resting after colonoscopy as dr removed several polyps so I'm sore & shaky! Darned labs shows kidneys are nearly failing so seeing dr for that next week! I'm low on vitamin D of all things as told dr I was out in sun nearly every day after 4 pm to swim! Darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I sure don't want dialysis as have a friend who does that 3 days each week gross! I'm thinking that I may chat with my maker (God & Jesus) about how much more I want to do to stay alive & let nature take its course! I already take 350 ml of BP meds & cholesterol 200 Ml & 400 Ml of triglycerides meds plus vitamins & left arm osteoporosis is worse! I still need a new heart & lungs! Haven't seen eye dr about glaucoma yet but next week so body is completely failing! Sometimes it is enough is enough!
> 
> ...


Hi Janeway, I just started reading this thread and noticed your post.

I recently retired from a nursing career, the last 15 years spent in home care and hospice and I wanted to let you know that I have known many people who felt they continued to have a good quality of life when they started dialysis. In fact, they felt much better. Going to dialysis 2-3 times a week for a few hours became a routine. They were able to travel and visit a different dialysis center along the way or at their destination.

I too have stage 3a kidney disease and heart disease, and the thought of dialysis is not something I like to think about but know it may be in my future, In my position I would probably try dialysis and stop if I found it too difficult. 
I certainly understand that this is a decision that requires prayer, (as all situations do) and I will be asking God to give you wisdom as you contemplate this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=1493
Now if I can just remember to do it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=1493
> Now if I can just remember to do it.


I usually end my cast offs that way but I leave the last stitch on the left needle, pick up the loop from the row below and work them both together instead of slipping the last stitch to right needle and then back again. If it still seems a bit loose, I knit the 2 together thru the back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our federal Parliament is usually a bit boring but last night saw our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau push through a crowd of MP's telling them to "get the f*** out of the way", grab the Opposition Whip by the arm and drag him through the crowd, swing his elbow into the chest of another MP knocking her into a desk, all with the applause and cheering of his fellow Liberal MP's. He then got into a shouting match with Mulcair (leader of the Socialist party) who was defending his colleague who was elbowed in the chest. Trudeau had a reputation for immaturity and poor judgment in the past and has now shown that those of us that didn't see a change of attitude since the election were not wrong -- he is still immature, petulant and has a trantrum if he doesn't get his own way!

Our Parliament has a lot of verbal slanging and can get quite rude, but has never had a physical altercation before. However, a previous Liberal PM assaulted a protesting citizen outside of the House. 

Trudeau made a very weak apology making excuses for himself last night, but after seeing the videos he made a more sincere apology today.

He made a lot of promises about more open govt and more debate but when it comes to his pet causes, he refuses to allow his own party members to vote their conscience. The legislation being debated is for a new law authorizing doctor assisted suicide and he is trying to push it through without proper debate or allowing amendments to come forward.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our federal Parliament is usually a bit boring but last night saw our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau push through a crowd of MP's telling them to "get the f*** out of the way", grab the Opposition Whip by the arm and drag him through the crowd, swing his elbow into the chest of another MP knocking her into a desk, all with the applause and cheering of his fellow Liberal MP's. He then got into a shouting match with Mulcair (leader of the Socialist party) who was defending his colleague who was elbowed in the chest. Trudeau had a reputation for immaturity and poor judgment in the past and has now shown that those of us that didn't see a change of attitude since the election were not wrong -- he is still immature, petulant and has a trantrum if he doesn't get his own way!
> 
> Our Parliament has a lot of verbal slanging and can get quite rude, but has never had a physical altercation before. However, a previous Liberal PM assaulted a protesting citizen outside of the House.
> 
> ...


That is terrible WCK. I have heard Trudaeu was immature .Was the girl ok?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


That's scary CB - maybe it scared her enough to make her decide to give up her keys. Does she have to take a test to renew her license?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our federal Parliament is usually a bit boring but last night saw our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau push through a crowd of MP's telling them to "get the f*** out of the way", grab the Opposition Whip by the arm and drag him through the crowd, swing his elbow into the chest of another MP knocking her into a desk, all with the applause and cheering of his fellow Liberal MP's. He then got into a shouting match with Mulcair (leader of the Socialist party) who was defending his colleague who was elbowed in the chest. Trudeau had a reputation for immaturity and poor judgment in the past and has now shown that those of us that didn't see a change of attitude since the election were not wrong -- he is still immature, petulant and has a trantrum if he doesn't get his own way!
> 
> Our Parliament has a lot of verbal slanging and can get quite rude, but has never had a physical altercation before. However, a previous Liberal PM assaulted a protesting citizen outside of the House.
> 
> ...


Wow that leaves an impression would not want to hear that about a person in charge of the government. He does sound very childish. Then to give an apology with no meaning. That would show just how childish he really is.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


Driving is one of the most difficult things for a senior to give up, and they are very reluctant and resistant to do so because it definitely reflects on their independence.

We had to disappear my dad's car keys when he had Alzheimer's. There really was no choice as his judgment and depth perception became non-existent.

My mom was another story - - she had poor judgment but no particular memory impairment until later. She never had been, however, a very confident driver.

All the talk about injuring or killing someone else or herself went in one ear and out the other because she didn't believe she drove badly enough for that to be a problem or for anything to happen.

But in her case, she was a bit of a Midas and very protective of her money. When it was outlined for her how everyone sues everyone else and how much lawyers and courts cost - - that she could lose everything even if an accident wasn't really her fault - - she finally agreed to stop driving.

If they won't cooperate, if you know that their driving is a hazard, sometimes you have to insist that they stop and do whatever you have to to prevent it: hide the keys, disable the battery or the distributor cap, remove the car ("It's in the shop for repairs"), sell the car, etc.

💥💥💥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


Well having been there with my Dad it is not easy and it takes time. Plus it help that he got lost and police told him he would not be allowed to drive any more. The best thing I can think of was what someone told me. Go to her Dr. and tell him what is happening and see if he will step in and go over why she should not be driving any more. Don't know if it will help but worth a try.

You must of been very upset to hear what she did. I would be so upset . Glad you were able to take her home if you did. It's hard getting old especial when we lose our ability to get around by ourselves am not looking forward to that day. But do hope I have enough sense to know when I should.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's scary CB - maybe it scared her enough to make her decide to give up her keys. Does she have to take a test to renew her license?


No, just eye test.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow that leaves an impression would not want to hear that about a person in charge of the government. He does sound very childish. Then to give an apology with no meaning. That would show just how childish he really is.


As bad as Trudeau's temper tantrum was, it's even worse that he is so full of himself that he thinks it's ok to shut down democracy in our Parliament. He campaigned on more open government, more debate and free votes, and he has done just the opposite.

The only good thing that came out of his temper tantrum is that he had to back down from legislation that he was pushing through that would make it almost impossible for opposition party members to do their jobs. One of the political analysts had it right when he said it would turn the opposition into nothing more than an audience for the Liberals. What a hypocrite!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well having been there with my Dad it is not easy and it takes time. Plus it help that he got lost and police told him he would not be allowed to drive any more. The best thing I can think of was what someone told me. Go to her Dr. and tell him what is happening and see if he will step in and go over why she should not be driving any more. Don't know if it will help but worth a try.
> 
> You must of been very upset to hear what she did. I would be so upset . Glad you were able to take her home if you did. It's hard getting old especial when we lose our ability to get around by ourselves am not looking forward to that day. But do hope I have enough sense to know when I should.


My Dad had his license renewed for 2 more years but he had to have a medical and a road test. Mom would feel better if he didn't drive, but I've driven with him and I think he's ok as long as he sticks to day time driving and stays away from the freeways.

My FIL had macular degeneration and didn't want to give up his license and it took family, his doctor and the RCMP to make him give up his keys.

I think talking to her doctor and maybe her pastor is a good idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well having been there with my Dad it is not easy and it takes time. Plus it help that he got lost and police told him he would not be allowed to drive any more. The best thing I can think of was what someone told me. Go to her Dr. and tell him what is happening and see if he will step in and go over why she should not be driving any more. Don't know if it will help but worth a try.
> 
> You must of been very upset to hear what she did. I would be so upset . Glad you were able to take her home if you did. It's hard getting old especial when we lose our ability to get around by ourselves am not looking forward to that day. But do hope I have enough sense to know when I should.


She has bad eyes. I don't think she will be too hard to talk her into giving up the car. She is very hard headed but think after today . I am trying to get her meals on wheels but she is talking herself out of it. It is hard to see your parents getting old. It tears me up. Plus it scares me to think she is alone on the other side of town.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As bad as Trudeau's temper tantrum was, it's even worse that he is so full of himself that he thinks it's ok to shut down democracy in our Parliament. He campaigned on more open government, more debate and free votes, and he has done just the opposite.
> 
> The only good thing that came out of his temper tantrum is that he had to back down from legislation that he was pushing through that would make it almost impossible for opposition party members to do their jobs. One of the political analysts had it right when he said it would turn the opposition into nothing more than an audience for the Liberals. What a hypocrite!


I was right he wants it all his way or if not becomes a bully. Wonder if he does not see he step over the line. Wonder what his next problem will be to cause an up roar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - here's something for you and Joey to share next time you go shopping


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well a fun week here. New stove with more things on it that we don't know what to do with and no booklet to explain used . Can go on line and read pages and pages of how to use. The saving grace is they give you a phone number to get instruction book. My gosh it is as bad as the camera I bought. 350 pages to go through to find what you want and have to go there every time you have a question or need an answer. Hubby so fun said my gosh we should have just bought a simple one. Why and miss all the fun of learning how to get it to work. I mean we could be at this for a couple of years with out a book to see us through.  I do like that it has a warming burner and convention oven. But have to be really careful as if drop anything on topo it will break.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was right he wants it all his way or if not becomes a bully. Wonder if he does not see he step over the line. Wonder what his next problem will be to cause an up roar.


I think the other MP's will be quick to remind him for a long time to come! They are also actors ..... yesterday morning all 44 members of the NDP (socialist) party came into Parliament in wheel chairs with neck braces and arms in slings to mock him for getting physically agressive.  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - here's something for you and Joey to share next time you go shopping


Oh so true but must include 2nd hand shops too. Collecting antique dishes is something that Joey loves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well a fun week here. New stove with more things on it that we don't know what to do with and no booklet to explain used . Can go on line and read pages and pages of how to use. The saving grace is they give you a phone number to get instruction book. My gosh it is as bad as the camera I bought. 350 pages to go through to find what you want and have to go there every time you have a question or need an answer. Hubby so fun said my gosh we should have just bought a simple one. Why and miss all the fun of learning how to get it to work. I mean we could be at this for a couple of years with out a book to see us through.  I do like that it has a warming burner and convention oven. But have to be really careful as if drop anything on topo it will break.


What's for dinner this weekend?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well a fun week here. New stove with more things on it that we don't know what to do with and no booklet to explain used . Can go on line and read pages and pages of how to use. The saving grace is they give you a phone number to get instruction book. My gosh it is as bad as the camera I bought. 350 pages to go through to find what you want and have to go there every time you have a question or need an answer. Hubby so fun said my gosh we should have just bought a simple one. Why and miss all the fun of learning how to get it to work. I mean we could be at this for a couple of years with out a book to see us through.  I do like that it has a warming burner and convention oven. But have to be really careful as if drop anything on topo it will break.


 You better look at the instructions. You don't want to be like a man and throw it away.
:wink: 
I broke my oven top. I don't know if it was hot and put something cold on it and it is has cracked on the edge. I am waiting to get a new store top until later . I only lost one burner. Grrr the front one.
Don't you just love all those buttons that you don't know what they are for? Just like my microwave. 
We still don't know all the things on our car yet . I just let everything stay the same so I won't get confused.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's for dinner this weekend?


Take out maybe go out to eat. Or as it may get to the 80's a nice salad. :roll: :roll: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the other MP's will be quick to remind him for a long time to come! They are also actors ..... yesterday morning all 44 members of the NDP (socialist) party came into Parliament in wheel chairs with neck braces and arms in slings to mock him for getting physically agressive.  :XD:


Really? I must start watching your news. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You better look at the instructions. You don't want to be like a man and throw it away.
> :wink:
> I broke my oven top. I don't know if it was hot and put something cold on it and it is has cracked on the edge. I am waiting to get a new store top until later . I only lost one burner. Grrr the front one.
> Don't you just love all those buttons that you don't know what they are for? Just like my microwave.
> We still don't know all the things on our car yet . I just let everything stay the same so I won't get confused.


Hey you met my hubby hey he can not find instructions he has for anything he has. Then finds them when he isn't looking for them and loses them again.

that is what I am worried about breaking the glass. I mean I am not one with a light hand when it comes to a hot pan and burning my fingers ect. Son so funny says mom just do it softly. Yea right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tomorrow my granddaughter graduate from university with a degree in nursing. She has a job in ICU for ??? big long words and do not do nursing jargan (") She will have to pass her boards. Sure you know what I mean CB. I can't get there to see it. But she sent me email and can see it live on computer. So so very proud of her. Mom would have loved it she wanted one of us girls niece and I in family to be a nurse. Wish she could see she finial has one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL are you on a trip again?

WEBee what are you doing where is kitty picture. WEEBEE please post home. Just like ET, get your fingers off the knit and crocheting and put them on key board. Please.

Solo heard another tornado there hope you are o.k.

Joey can you believe it 80's this Sunday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you met my hubby hey he can not find instructions he has for anything he has. Then finds them when he isn't looking for them and loses them again.
> 
> that is what I am worried about breaking the glass. I mean I am not one with a light hand when it comes to a hot pan and burning my fingers ect. Son so funny says mom just do it softly. Yea right.


My Dh stayed up all night long one time on Christmas Eve putting a fire truck together. If only he had used the instructions. :roll:

Yes be careful with the pots. I think it was probably an iron skillet or a can I dropped. I do it so often I don't really know what happened.

WCK how do you like the stove you got awhile back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What will someone come up with next? I agree with the people who think a loud voice booming out of the collar probably scares poor kitty. Yarnie, what would Willie do with that collar?

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/the-meaning-of-meow-new-talking-collar-claims-to-bridge-gap-in-cat-human-communications


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Take out maybe go out to eat. Or as it may get to the 80's a nice salad. :roll: :roll: ;-)


Well that's nice that you don't have cold and frost anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow my granddaughter graduate from university with a degree in nursing. She has a job in ICU for ??? big long words and do not do nursing jargan (") She will have to pass her boards. Sure you know what I mean CB. I can't get there to see it. But she sent me email and can see it live on computer. So so very proud of her. Mom would have loved it she wanted one of us girls niece and I in family to be a nurse. Wish she could see she finial has one.


Congrats for your GD Yarnie! I think your Mom knows and is proud too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that's nice that you don't have cold and frost anymore.


Oh sure next week will go back into cold. Poor DIL last weekend last day of her garage sale it was cold and then it snowed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My Dh stayed up all night long one time on Christmas Eve putting a fire truck together. If only he had used the instructions. :roll:
> 
> Yes be careful with the pots. I think it was probably an iron skillet or a can I dropped. I do it so often I don't really know what happened.
> 
> WCK how do you like the stove you got awhile back?


The new stove is great once I remembered that I have to press the start button after setting the oven to bake or broil and temp. I like the cooktop, it has 2 elements that are double burners so they can be set to using just a single if it's a smaller pot or to double for a bigger pot. It has a warming element too - but I've never used it. Both the top and oven clean up easily. Oven has plate covering the element so it can be easily wiped.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sure next week will go back into cold. Poor DIL last weekend last day of her garage sale it was cold and then it snowed.


That wouldn't have been a good day for her to be outside! Did she sell most of it or will you get some of your stuff back?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So yesterday talk to oldest son. Told him how I had to shop clean up and you can walk from one end to other with out tripping over something. Well told him less for him to get rid of when Dad and I leave this world or move on to a apartment ect. He just laugh and said that's ok mom I have a trailer and when youngest son not home will haul it all done there and dump it in his yard.His brother told me that his brother could have it all. They both call all my crafting and knitting stuff " craft crap". Their just being silly and do not mean it. Must say I do enjoy telling them every thing I have and collected.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The new stove is great once I remembered that I have to press the start button after setting the oven to bake or broil and temp. I like the cooktop, it has 2 elements that are double burners so they can be set to using just a single if it's a smaller pot or to double for a bigger pot. It has a warming element too - but I've never used it. Both the top and oven clean up easily. Oven has plate covering the element so it can be easily wiped.


That is so neat I love all of the burners too. Same as yours. I love the little light that tells you that the burner is still hot after you turn it off so you do not touch it. Know if I just remember to see it and not get hand happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Dad had his license renewed for 2 more years but he had to have a medical and a road test. Mom would feel better if he didn't drive, but I've driven with him and I think he's ok as long as he sticks to day time driving and stays away from the freeways.
> 
> My FIL had macular degeneration and didn't want to give up his license and it took family, his doctor and the RCMP to make him give up his keys.
> 
> I think talking to her doctor and maybe her pastor is a good idea.


It was not pretty when we had to take the keys away from Daddy. He walked down the highway to go to work. My mother had to call my brother to pick him up. It was terrible. He knew he was over powered by Mama and us kids so he gave him. Then it wasn't long he didn't have anything to live for.That was even worst. I know you know Yarnie what we are going thru.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday talk to oldest son. Told him how I had to shop clean up and you can walk from one end to other with out tripping over something. Well told him less for him to get rid of when Dad and I leave this world or move on to a apartment ect. He just laugh and said that's ok mom I have a trailer and when youngest son not home will haul it all done there and dump it in his yard.His brother told me that his brother could have it all. They both call all my crafting and knitting stuff " craft crap". Their just being silly and do not mean it. Must say I do enjoy telling them every thing I have and collected.


Yarnie were you able to take pics of your spool carving and gourds? Would love to see them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie were you able to take pics of your spool carving and gourds? Would love to see them.


I want to see it too. I am glad you found some of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie were you able to take pics of your spool carving and gourds? Would love to see them.


Have not done it yet. Will get on it soon. spent today cleaning out lower cabinets getting rid of more things I never use any more.

Plus went in and got a hair cut today. Hubby so cute when he saw it all he could say was it short really short. It's not that short, but got tired of the little dutch girl hair do.

What a week new stove, new glasses, Dr's appointment blood letting, hair cut clean cabinets, I am just woren out typing it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to dream land. Have a good nite sleep and God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night. Love you. More chewy stories tomorrow. Tired tonight. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


Oh, dear, CB. The thing is a yellow light is just caution - which she was using, right? It was the semi's fault? Not your mom's? Last week I was at a light and a woman ran the light. She had to have gone through on red. Could have killed me or others. She was going so fast and it was a huge, complicated intersection. So, it could happen to anyone.

Can you drive with your mom and see how she does? Or limit her to very, very close places. Only you will know if she should not drive any more.

It wasn't her time...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Dad had his license renewed for 2 more years but he had to have a medical and a road test. Mom would feel better if he didn't drive, but I've driven with him and I think he's ok as long as he sticks to day time driving and stays away from the freeways.
> 
> My FIL had macular degeneration and didn't want to give up his license and it took family, his doctor and the RCMP to make him give up his keys.
> 
> I think talking to her doctor and maybe her pastor is a good idea.


CB, WCK has a good idea about talking to the doctor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has bad eyes. I don't think she will be too hard to talk her into giving up the car. She is very hard headed but think after today . I am trying to get her meals on wheels but she is talking herself out of it. It is hard to see your parents getting old. It tears me up. Plus it scares me to think she is alone on the other side of town.


CB, it IS so hard to see parents getting old. It is one of the most difficult things to go through - especially when they can't do what they did.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL are you on a trip again?
> 
> WEBee what are you doing where is kitty picture. WEEBEE please post home. Just like ET, get your fingers off the knit and crocheting and put them on key board. Please.
> 
> ...


Hi YL. I am taking small trips for the day. One today and another tomorrow. Tomorrow's will be an overnight at my cousin's. It's a graduation party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was asleep last night when I was online. I will catch up later. 
I got an email from Gali.She is hurting over losing her son. We need to remember her in our prayers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=1493
> Now if I can just remember to do it.


Thanks for the tip CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I took my mother shopping. She drove to the hair dresser by herself. She called to tell me she was ready to go shopping. When I picked her up she had told me she went on a yellow light and a semi truck was coming thru. She put her brakes on so she wasn't hit. It shook her up and me too when I heard about it. I don't think she will be driving much longer . She really needs to but I have to let it be her idea. What do y'all think? She is 84. I take her to drs and shopping. She goes to her own church and my cousin picks her up. You never know what life holds. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt or killed today.


Maybe the shake up will have her thinking of stopping driving. I agree with you that she needs to be the one to make that decision. There is a lot of resentment when one is told, and in some cases badgered, by family to give up the keys. They feel they are losing their independence. I'm glad your mom is alright.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the other MP's will be quick to remind him for a long time to come! They are also actors ..... yesterday morning all 44 members of the NDP (socialist) party came into Parliament in wheel chairs with neck braces and arms in slings to mock him for getting physically agressive.  :XD:


I can't wait for the all out brawl. It is coming to a Parliament House near you. There are a few Asian countries that have fights in their government houses. It appears that their women are just as bad as the men.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was asleep last night when I was online. I will catch up later.
> I got an email from Gali.She is hurting over losing her son. We need to remember her in our prayers.


Yes, I will pray for her and her family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was asleep last night when I was online. I will catch up later.
> I got an email from Gali.She is hurting over losing her son. We need to remember her in our prayers.


Oh, my, I didn't hear this bad news so please PM details! Will pray for Gali & family!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It hit 70's today and oh the dust from the redo on the road. It is nasty. You can see it every time a car passes by. yuck yuck yuck . Will not be hanging any thing on clothes line this summer or fall or winter or spring. Why cause now I have an excuse not to and I am going to play it for all it is worth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It hit 70's today and oh the dust from the redo on the road. It is nasty. You can see it every time a car passes by. yuck yuck yuck . Will not be hanging any thing on clothes line this summer or fall or winter or spring. Why cause now I have an excuse not to and I am going to play it for all it is worth.


That dust is not nice Yarnie. Do you have air or fans if you can't open the windows this summer? And ear plugs -- you might need ear plugs too.

Does Willie enjoy the entertainment?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wendy - has Benny come home yet? How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That dust is not nice Yarnie. Do you have air or fans if you can't open the windows this summer? And ear plugs -- you might need ear plugs too.
> 
> Does Willie enjoy the entertainment?


yes we have air. We are leaving windows on that side of house closed. But it must be like a sand storm that I have heard about. You can smell the dust in the air even in side the house. I will need more then ear plugs my gosh every time they back up those machines beep beep beep and they are loud beeps.

Willie is not happy he does not like loud noise and he can not lay in his open window with out jumping down and going some place else to have peace


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes we have air. We are leaving windows on that side of house closed. But it must be like a sand storm that I have heard about. You can smell the dust in the air even in side the house. I will need more then ear plugs my gosh every time they back up those machines beep beep beep and they are loud beeps.
> 
> Willie is not happy he does not like loud noise and he can not lay in his open window with out jumping down and going some place else to have peace


We have a spare bedroom, chairs on the deck and are cat friendly -- come visit!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a spare bedroom, chairs on the deck and are cat friendly -- come visit!


I would love to but what the heck would I do with you working all day. Wait wait I can come to the shop and knit and feel yarn and read new designs to do. Oh heaven then I would not leave. :roll: :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village electric bill has come. Please will you turn out the lights I mean really it cost a fortune and I can not sleep . Get a flash light or build a fire but turn off the lights do you hear me.

Joey ur momma has called for a tax increase with the bill going through the roof. You better start saving your pennies you know the ones you don't think are worth anything because there is no sense in this country any more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off for another road trip - overnight. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It hit 70's today and oh the dust from the redo on the road. It is nasty. You can see it every time a car passes by. yuck yuck yuck . Will not be hanging any thing on clothes line this summer or fall or winter or spring. Why cause now I have an excuse not to and I am going to play it for all it is worth.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would love to but what the heck would I do with you working all day. Wait wait I can come to the shop and knit and feel yarn and read new designs to do. Oh heaven then I would not leave. :roll: :-o


I'll come too and we can play and cook supper for WCK . Then we can do something with WCK when she gets home from work. Can everyone come WCK? I think her DH would move to the barn tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow my granddaughter graduate from university with a degree in nursing. She has a job in ICU for ??? big long words and do not do nursing jargan (") She will have to pass her boards. Sure you know what I mean CB. I can't get there to see it. But she sent me email and can see it live on computer. So so very proud of her. Mom would have loved it she wanted one of us girls niece and I in family to be a nurse. Wish she could see she finial has one.


That is wonderful Yarnie. I know you are so proud of her.Yes I know about those boards.We will have to pray she passes her boards so she can go to work. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Off for another road trip - overnight. See you tomorrow.


Have fun be careful. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun be careful. XX


Thank you. I worry about that...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village electric bill has come. Please will you turn out the lights I mean really it cost a fortune and I can not sleep . Get a flash light or build a fire but turn off the lights do you hear me.
> 
> Joey ur momma has called for a tax increase with the bill going through the roof. You better start saving your pennies you know the ones you don't think are worth anything because there is no sense in this country any more.


This is one occasion where the toilet bowl night light will be most useful. Yarnie, it will allow you to sleep. Just pick a soothing color. I'm sure this will make Joey ur momma think about a decrease in the tax increase.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

using yarn in their commercial




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1208160659203461


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> using yarn in their commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get it , all black.


hope the youtube works


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hope the youtube works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village electric bill has come. Please will you turn out the lights I mean really it cost a fortune and I can not sleep . Get a flash light or build a fire but turn off the lights do you hear me.
> 
> Joey ur momma has called for a tax increase with the bill going through the roof. You better start saving your pennies you know the ones you don't think are worth anything because there is no sense in this country any more.


Sounds like you just saw your electric bill Yarnie :shock:

You're south of Ontario which is looking to impose a strict version of the Leap Manifest -- no coal, no gas, no oil, no pipelines ....
resulting in:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like you just saw your electric bill Yarnie :shock:
> 
> You're south of Ontario which is looking to impose a strict version of the Leap Manifest -- no coal, no gas, no oil, no pipelines ....
> resulting in:


 :shock: :x


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Off for another road trip - overnight. See you tomorrow.


Have a good time LL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll come too and we can play and cook supper for WCK . Then we can do something with WCK when she gets home from work. Can everyone come WCK? I think her DH would move to the barn tho.


Of course -- lots of room for everyone! We can remember our younger days and set up mattresses and sleeping bags and have a slumber party. DH and the cats will move to the basement or the barn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This is one occasion where the toilet bowl night light will be most useful. Yarnie, it will allow you to sleep. Just pick a soothing color. I'm sure this will make Joey ur momma think about a decrease in the tax increase.


 :lol: and there is matching glow in the dark TP


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like you just saw your electric bill Yarnie :shock:
> 
> You're south of Ontario which is looking to impose a strict version of the Leap Manifest -- no coal, no gas, no oil, no pipelines ....
> resulting in:


If one reads the entire Leap Manifesto, it's clear that returning to the time of the Clan of the Cave Bear is not the goal.

😏😏😏


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course -- lots of room for everyone! We can remember our younger days and set up mattresses and sleeping bags and have a slumber party. DH and the cats will move to the basement or the barn


Sounds fun to me! Love slumber parties until the next day then I am tired.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.politico.eu/article/the-good-green-german-gets-sticker-shock/

http://www.quora.com/Should-other-nations-follow-Germanys-lead-on-promoting-solar-power-1

http://blogs.theprovince.com/2016/05/19/joseph-maloney-leap-manifesto-would-back-medieval-dictatorships/

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/don-braid-alberta-gets-another-poke-in-the-eye-from-ontario-gas-ban-plan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equalization_payments_in_Canada


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: and there is matching glow in the dark TP


Oh my gosh we have gone down the bowl and we are a glow with the new lite.

Song to sing as you sit on the throne.

You light up my life.

Oh please I can not stop laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.politico.eu/article/the-good-green-german-gets-sticker-shock/
> 
> http://www.quora.com/Should-other-nations-follow-Germanys-lead-on-promoting-solar-power-1
> 
> ...


Is this called going green. Oh I so want to go red? Green is not a good color at all the way it looks to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is this called going green. Oh I so want to go red? Green is not a good color at all the way it looks to me.


I love the color green but not that color green.

I saw my first snake today. It was a KING snake. I hope he eats all the mean ones. He was black with yellow green spots. Scared me tho.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I keep forgetting to ask you about the fire up there has it been contained? Is it out? Are the people allowed back in to their town? Where they able to keep it away from the oil site? We don't hear anything down here any more.
It like that is old news and on to the next thing that is story to get attention from every network.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone down the bowl and we are a glow with the new lite.
> 
> Song to sing as you sit on the throne.
> 
> ...


Solo has started a new trend in bathroom amenities! I wonder if they make light up tooth brushes?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the color green but not that color green.
> 
> I saw my first snake today. It was a KING snake. I hope he eats all the mean ones. He was black with yellow green spots. Scared me tho.


Are your chickens safe from the King snakes CB?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo has started a new trend in bathroom amenities! I wonder if they make light up tooth brushes?


We are glowing down the toilet here. What a thought I am thinking right now. No can't go there, no can't. But it is making me laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I keep forgetting to ask you about the fire up there has it been contained? Is it out? Are the people allowed back in to their town? Where they able to keep it away from the oil site? We don't hear anything down here any more.
> It like that is old news and on to the next thing that is story to get attention from every network.


Thanks for asking Yarnie; the news is still quite bad. The fires are still out of control but not growing as quickly as before. Last week the winds shifted and forced about 8000 workers to evacuate from oil plants that had just brought the workers back in.

If all goes well, residents of FtMac will be allowed back into the city a few at a time starting on June 1st.

ps - although some people like to criticize the oil plants, the residents of FtMac were very grateful to have them as their neighbours. They provided many of the trucks, tankers and volunteers that saved many of the homes in the city. Sadly governments weren't quick to recognize their contributions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Righter Village news.

the garden center will be having a swap plant day.

So if you would like a different plant come and get one. Bump her Kins will be bringing her guard dog the Chew e. He will help everyone with the swap. Bumper her Kins has trained her guard dog to dig up only the best plants for all to enjoy. That is if you enjoy what he digs and he is a good digger.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking Yarnie; the news is still quite bad. The fires are still out of control but not growing as quickly as before. Last week the winds shifted and forced about 8000 workers to evacuate from oil plants that had just brought the workers back in.
> 
> If all goes well, residents of FtMac will be allowed back into the city a few at a time starting on June 1st.
> 
> ps - although some people like to criticize the oil plants, the residents of FtMac were very grateful to have them as their neighbours. They provided many of the trucks, tankers and volunteers that saved many of the homes in the city. Sadly governments weren't quick to recognize their contributions.


That is so sad to hear . It will be sad for those who have lost everything. Government seem to not realize that those oil fields also gave jobs to people and help build the towns economy too.

I hate the news here they move on to the next story of the day to draw people into watching their program now It the zicak(not spelt right ) virus. That will be on for at least two weeks then on to the next sensational story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your chickens safe from the King snakes CB?


I don't know about that. The chickens are in their house next door now. They moved over this week.
I have always heard that cats kill snakes. Do yours?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter Village news.
> 
> the garden center will be having a swap plant day.
> 
> So if you would like a different plant come and get one. Bump her Kins will be bringing her guard dog the Chew e. He will help everyone with the swap. Bumper her Kins has trained her guard dog to dig up only the best plants for all to enjoy. That is if you enjoy what he digs and he is a good digger.


Chew e needs a warning sign on his collar "I live up to my name and I love to Chew"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about that. The chickens are in their house next door now. They moved over this week.
> I have always heard that cats kill snakes. Do yours?


I never heard of cats killing snakes.

wonder if they can kill chickens? Are the king snakes big? Are they poison types?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chew e needs a warning sign on his collar "I live up to my name and I love to Chew"


Well now See the village photo graphter is on the job. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so sad to hear . It will be sad for those who have lost everything. Government seem to not realize that those oil fields also gave jobs to people and help build the towns economy too.
> 
> I hate the news here they move on to the next story of the day to draw people into watching their program now It the zicak(not spelt right ) virus. That will be on for at least two weeks then on to the next sensational story.


Zika virus is on our news too. Some doctors think the Olympics should be moved from Brazil or cancelled this year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about that. The chickens are in their house next door now. They moved over this week.
> I have always heard that cats kill snakes. Do yours?


They terrorize the little water snakes and little frogs but don't eat them. We don't have big snakes here. We do have some big bull frogs that were brought in and they eat cats (along with birds and other small animals). Biologists go out at night with flashlights and zap the frogs with electricity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Zika virus is on our news too. Some doctors think the Olympics should be moved from Brazil or cancelled this year.


I would think that is a good idea. It was mention a couple of weeks back that the waters are so bad that the swimmers were getting sores on their bodies from it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I never heard of cats killing snakes.
> 
> wonder if they can kill chickens? Are the king snakes big? Are they poison types?


Cougars or other big cats probably would, but I think the little cats stick to smaller birds (including chicks or ducklings)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cougars or other big cats probably would, but I think the little cats stick to smaller birds (including chicks or ducklings)


speaking of birds we have wrens nesting in our bird house . I love wrens.

How is that for changing subject.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> speaking of birds we have wrens nesting in our bird house . I love wrens.
> 
> How is that for changing subject.


 :thumbup: much nicer topic! We have starlings nesting in barn eaves (they steal cat food from the deck) and lots of little quail. They make me laugh when I see them running on the driveway. I'm waiting to see if the doves come back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I never heard of cats killing snakes.
> 
> wonder if they can kill chickens? Are the king snakes big? Are they poison types?


NO the king snakes just eat other snakes rats and maybe lizards. Maybe 2 foot long. not poison type.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> NO the king snakes just eat other snakes rats and maybe lizards. Maybe 2 foot long. not poison type.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dad was thrilled that Canada won the gold medal against Finland in the Hockey World Championship today. Consolation that no Canadian teams made it to the NHL playoffs this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> NO thw king snakes just eat other snakes rats and maybe lizards. Maybe 2 foot long. not poison type.


Oh I went outside and it is hot. Not to change the subject. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad was thrilled that Canada won the gold medal against Finland in the Hockey World Championship today. Consolation that no Canadian teams made it to the NHL playoffs this year.


 I am going to go to a class on knitting a sweater the instructor is such a wonderful lady. I just know you would love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to go to a class on knitting a sweater the instructor is such a wonderful lady. I just know you would love it.


That sounds like so much fun Yarnie! :thumbup: What sweater are you going to make?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like so much fun Yarnie! :thumbup: What sweater are you going to make?


.

deleted sorry to much information


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is a workshop sweater she is doing a long coat thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

she is great at teaching I just know it will be fun. She calls it coat of many colors.

It is blues and grays. The nice thing is you do not have to use same weight yarn on each color change. I have some yarn that I have used so may use that too. It's call free form. Don't mean to brag but I do thing I am good at free form having done it before. If you would like I can show you how with PM's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to leave now to much on my plate today and am tired.

So will say ado do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've been feeling tested a lot lately :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chew e needs a warning sign on his collar "I live up to my name and I love to Chew"


Chewy is sooooo cute. I love him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: and there is matching glow in the dark TP


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo has started a new trend in bathroom amenities! I wonder if they make light up tooth brushes?


They make light up crochet hooks, so why not toothbrushes?

This time of year I have the potential to spend quite a bit more time in the bathroom and require new and amusing amenities.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We are glowing down the toilet here. What a thought I am thinking right now. No can't go there, no can't. But it is making me laugh.


If you use enough of that toilet paper will you septic tank start to glow? I wonder if it would pulse? Oh the possibilities...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking Yarnie; the news is still quite bad. The fires are still out of control but not growing as quickly as before. Last week the winds shifted and forced about 8000 workers to evacuate from oil plants that had just brought the workers back in.
> 
> If all goes well, residents of FtMac will be allowed back into the city a few at a time starting on June 1st.
> 
> ps - although some people like to criticize the oil plants, the residents of FtMac were very grateful to have them as their neighbours. They provided many of the trucks, tankers and volunteers that saved many of the homes in the city. Sadly governments weren't quick to recognize their contributions.


What a disaster. Do the residents know how the different areas of the city fared? I read that some areas were skipped over by the fire.

Is looting a big problem up there as it is here after a disaster. It's like rubbing salt in the wound.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been feeling tested a lot lately :wink:


 I think life is a big test. So much to tempt us into sinning. That is why we fall short of the Glory of God. Even going to Walmart puts me to the test. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chew e needs a warning sign on his collar "I live up to my name and I love to Chew"


Oh that is so him. He played with one of my flowers. He up rooted it and hid it all day. I looked everywhere. Dh mowed so I had him look for it. Then at bed time I let him in he was sitting there holding the roots. I don't know where he had the plant all day. I couldn't tell the top from the bottom . He had it in his mouth and let me take it from him. He was so proud of himself too. What a dog!
:wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What do you all think of driverless vehicles?

I don't trust them. Even if the technology advances to minimize the risks, it's not possible to ensure that wifi, gps or other electronic glitches don't happen and I don't want to be in or near a vehicle when that happens. Nor do I want the data mined from my travels sold to marketing or other agencies.

http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/the-real-prize-and-threat-of-thHo-driverless-car-revolution-is-data-the-car-knows-a-lot-about-you?__lsa=fd11-8b67


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on facebook.


It takes more than knitting to keep me from unraveling. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They make light up crochet hooks, so why not toothbrushes?
> 
> This time of year I have the potential to spend quite a bit more time in the bathroom and require new and amusing amenities.


But your puppies also need some entertainment during tornado season and there are glow in the dark collars and toys to amuse them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If you use enough of that toilet paper will you septic tank start to glow? I wonder if it would pulse? Oh the possibilities...


Now that's starting to sound like the making of a scary campfire story...The Mystery of the Glowing Septic Tank


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a disaster. Do the residents know how the different areas of the city fared? I read that some areas were skipped over by the fire.
> 
> Is looting a big problem up there as it is here after a disaster. It's like rubbing salt in the wound.


Most people know if their homes or businesses are ok. A few people didn't leave and took videos that they sent to their friends and have been keeping an eye on their neighbourhoods. It's amazing that about 85% of the city is ok, including hospital, schools and water treatment plant.

There have been few cases of looting probably because most people were evacuated and there is only 1 major road that was well patrolled. Also emergency officials said that anyone who wasn't a member of the response team was subject to detainment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They have musical toothbrushes. Or I should say they did when my children were small.


We missed out on that, I've never seen them. Did it work to encourage tooth brushing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on facebook.


A definite shortage of knitting time, especially since I joined KP


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is so him. He played with one of my flowers. He up rooted it and hid it all day. I looked everywhere. Dh mowed so I had him look for it. Then at bed time I let him in he was sitting there holding the roots. I don't know where he had the plant all day. I couldn't tell the top from the bottom . He had it in his mouth and let me take it from him. He was so proud of himself too. What a dog!
> :wink:


 :thumbup: think of all the exercise he's giving you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A definite shortage of knitting time, especially since I joined KP


Yes me too. Just think of the things I could have made. I have tons of ideas and patterns tho. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes me too. Just think of the things I could have made. I have tons of ideas and patterns tho. :wink:


The best part of KP was meeting my Denim friends


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you all think of driverless vehicles?
> 
> I don't trust them. Even if the technology advances to minimize the risks, it's not possible to ensure that wifi, gps or other electronic glitches don't happen and I don't want to be in or near a vehicle when that happens. Nor do I want the data mined from my travels sold to marketing or other agencies.
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/the-real-prize-and-threat-of-thHo-driverless-car-revolution-is-data-the-car-knows-a-lot-about-you?__lsa=fd11-8b67


not in a million years would I want that. What if something fails will you . Your right government know to much about us already Do not need others knowing about me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been feeling tested a lot lately :wink:


Love it and so agree. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They make light up crochet hooks, so why not toothbrushes?
> 
> This time of year I have the potential to spend quite a bit more time in the bathroom and require new and amusing amenities.


Oh to funny. The bathrooms are our best friend some days. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have musical toothbrushes. Or I should say they did when my children were small.


no way. Just what I need is a toothbrush that is musicial. gee .

We are having a bit of trouble with the bathrooms on here.

Lights every where. Sure hope they do not make anything else that lites up our lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on facebook.


So right Joey not enough time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's starting to sound like the making of a scary campfire story...The Mystery of the Glowing Septic Tank


Yes wouldn't it be fun though when people see it and wonder what the heck is that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not in a million years would I want that. What if something fails will you . Your right government know to much about us already Do not need others knowing about me too.


I keep ignoring Cortana on Windows10 - I don't want a "personal digital assistant" :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes me too. Just think of the things I could have made. I have tons of ideas and patterns tho. :wink:


But then look what I would be missing out. The adventures of CB. The joy of meeting Joey. The laughter and friendship is the best on here.

LL and her travels. Solo and her ideas. WCK and her sharing about shop yarns and color and posting pictures that crack me up.

And WeeBee and what she has made . Hope to see Kitty soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But then look what I would be missing out. The adventures of CB. The joy of meeting Joey. The laughter and friendship is the best on here.
> 
> LL and her travels. Solo and her ideas. WCK and her sharing about shop yarns and color and posting pictures that crack me up.
> 
> And WeeBee and what she has made . Hope to see Kitty soon.


 :thumbup: ❤

Your morning chuckle Yarnie ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The best part of KP was meeting my Denim friends


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But then look what I would be missing out. The adventures of CB. The joy of meeting Joey. The laughter and friendship is the best on here.
> 
> LL and her travels. Solo and her ideas. WCK and her sharing about shop yarns and color and posting pictures that crack me up.
> 
> And WeeBee and what she has made . Hope to see Kitty soon.


Hi YL!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's starting to sound like the making of a scary campfire story...The Mystery of the Glowing Septic Tank


I love grade D sci fi movies, they are so bad. The "scientists" always take the "alien" back to the lab and poke and prod it and get their answers. When they finally leave the lab, the alien always starts to pulse and glow and finally makes its escape. Then all havoc breaks loose..


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> But your puppies also need some entertainment during tornado season and there are glow in the dark collars and toys to amuse them


Alas, my puppies would be afraid of the glow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Most people know if their homes or businesses are ok. A few people didn't leave and took videos that they sent to their friends and have been keeping an eye on their neighbourhoods. It's amazing that about 85% of the city is ok, including hospital, schools and water treatment plant.
> 
> There have been few cases of looting probably because most people were evacuated and there is only 1 major road that was well patrolled. Also emergency officials said that anyone who wasn't a member of the response team was subject to detainment.


You are so much better behaved then we are. It seems that once a place is evacuated, it is a prime target for looters. So sad.

That is an amazing amount of the city intact. Just seeing the fires I would have though it would be burned to the ground. The people of city were certainly being looked out for.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not in a million years would I want that. What if something fails will you . Your right government know to much about us already Do not need others knowing about me too.


I agree. It will change the way people drive and will take the enjoyment out of driving. They might as well make one kind of car while they are at it. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: ❤
> 
> Your morning chuckle Yarnie ...


But, but, but we do that all the time and don't have any trouble understanding each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Alas, my puppies would be afraid of the glow.


continuing the glowing theme ....slippers to light your way to the glowing toilet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so much better behaved then we are. It seems that once a place is evacuated, it is a prime target for looters. So sad.
> 
> That is an amazing amount of the city intact. Just seeing the fires I would have though it would be burned to the ground. The people of city were certainly being looked out for.


I hate to say it, but if the fire had happened in a less remote community, the looting and vandalism probably would have been as bad as anything you've seen. I don't think we're more virtuous than our American cousins.

Southern Alberta had huge floods in 2013 and there was both looting and fraud. Vancouver saw many serious injuries, vandalism and looting in June, 2011 after the Canucks lost to the Boston Bruins in the NHL playoffs.

When our Prime Minister came to the Island to make a speech last spring, cars going into the venue were blocked and hit with signs and rocks. Even cars carrying seniors and children.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but we do that all the time and don't have any trouble understanding each other.


 :XD: Bite your tongue Solo! Maybe inconsistent, but never without reason!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I saw the banner change to say the new software will be loaded at 1 am. My cousin is coming up for dinner tonight so I won't be on-line. See you all with the new screens tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: ❤
> 
> Your morning chuckle Yarnie ...


 :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love grade D sci fi movies, they are so bad. The "scientists" always take the "alien" back to the lab and poke and prod it and get their answers. When they finally leave the lab, the alien always starts to pulse and glow and finally makes its escape. Then all havoc breaks loose..


We love them too. We have "Man With The X-Eyes " taped for the grands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the banner change to say the new software will be loaded at 1 am. My cousin is coming up for dinner tonight so I won't be on-line. See you all with the new screens tomorrow.


Oh no! If I am not on someone come looking for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/shari.horowitz/posts/10209440173392073


We can have a party.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: ❤
> 
> Your morning chuckle Yarnie ...


.

Changed my mind oh delete Oh I don't want any one to see it

I am laughing my head off. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> continuing the glowing theme ....slippers to light your way to the glowing toilet


now all we need is glow in the dark clothes. They do have glow in the dark yarn.

I want the slippers at least at night I would know where my feet are???? :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL!


Hi Lady how are you doing miss posting to you. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: Bite your tongue Solo! Maybe inconsistent, but never without reason!


That's only because we are smart enough to use our brains . We all have thoughts that show the person we are. We do not pretend to be someone else or be a follower of the Lemming off the cliff.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate to say it, but if the fire had happened in a less remote community, the looting and vandalism probably would have been as bad as anything you've seen. I don't think we're more virtuous than our American cousins.
> 
> Southern Alberta had huge floods in 2013 and there was both looting and fraud. Vancouver saw many serious injuries, vandalism and looting in June, 2011 after the Canucks lost to the Boston Bruins in the NHL playoffs.
> 
> When our Prime Minister came to the Island to make a speech last spring, cars going into the venue were blocked and hit with signs and rocks. Even cars carrying seniors and children.


I have seen that happening in this country too. People have no clue when it comes to who they may be hurting. They really don't care either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the banner change to say the new software will be loaded at 1 am. My cousin is coming up for dinner tonight so I won't be on-line. See you all with the new screens tomorrow.


Hope it is as wonderful night and good food.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That's only because we are smart enough to use our brains . We all have thoughts that show the person we are. We do not pretend to be someone else or be a follower of the Lemming off the cliff.


I didn't know what a lemming was so looked it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another KPer gave some hints on the new software.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404435-11.html#9136220
> page 11, 6th post on page


Thanks Joey. I figure that I will find all of you when I figure out what I am doing to find you all and if I don't please come looking for me. I will just go to topic and put help I am lost and I can't find DP. One of you I am sure will find me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! If I am not on someone come looking for me.


just look for my topic I am lost and can't get out of here. We can post it until someone tells us where we should go. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just look for my topic I am lost and can't get out of here. We can post it until someone tells us where we should go. :thumbup:


Ok. I will look for you and then you look for me. Maybe we will find each other.

By the way where is WeBee?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok. I will look for you and then you look for me. Maybe we will find each other.
> 
> By the way where is WeBee?


that is what I wonder? she should have her Kitty by now and said she would post a picture . Hope she is not sick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know what a lemming was so looked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is what I wonder? she should have her Kitty by now and said she would post a picture . Hope she is not sick.


I haven't seen her online in a few weeks. I hope she is just busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It reminds me of some. They agree to everything and will follow their friends right off the cliff. Having no thoughts of their own, afraid to disagree and so just go with the flow.
> 
> If one voices their opinion, one jumps on you and the rest like Lemming join in. Off the cliff they go.


Yep it is true. They do that. Blind leading the blind .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

am off now if you all are looking for me check out the lost and found.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Deleted. You could not read article.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Deleted. You could not read article.


I can not read Lukelucys post. Well this is going to quite a feet) for me. :sm03:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not read Lukelucys post. Well this is going to quite a feet) for me. :sm03:


I deleted the post because it did not show up here. It was about Obamacare and how it is destroying us. Good article.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That's only because we are smart enough to use our brains . We all have thoughts that show the person we are. We do not pretend to be someone else or be a follower of the Lemming off the cliff.


 :sm24:

the new screens take more scrolling and there seems to be more open space in the text boxes but not hard to get around


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24:
> 
> the new screens take more scrolling and there seems to be more open space in the text boxes but not hard to get around


It is going to take a little getting use to is all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope it is as wonderful night and good food.


Thanks Yarnie. We always have a good visit - my cousin loves to talk so of course I have to keep up with him :sm17: But he is a night owl; it was almost 1am when he left and I'm dragging my butt this morning.

I always make his favourite pork roast; this time with seasoned rice, braised red cabbage, roasted rutabaga w/onions -- and he takes a care package home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is going to take a little getting use to is all.


How are you this morning CB? The sun was out earlier, but looks like the clouds are rolling in now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie. We always have a good visit - my cousin loves to talk so of course I have to keep up with him :sm17: But he is a night owl; it was almost 1am when he left and I'm dragging my butt this morning.
> 
> I always make his favourite pork roast; this time with seasoned rice, braised red cabbage, roasted rutabaga w/onions -- and he takes a care package home


I was wondering if you had pork. It sounds delish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you this morning CB? The sun was out earlier, but looks like the clouds are rolling in now.


 I am dragging too. We have to go to Little Rock for an appointment so I will have to catch up later.
Cloudy here too and so humid. I hope it doesn't rain on us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok. I will look for you and then you look for me. Maybe we will find each other.
> 
> By the way where is WeBee?


I've been missing Wendy too; hope she's ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering if you had pork. It sounds delish.


He would be very disappointed if there was no pork on the menu - unless I made rouladen - then I would be forgiven.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is going to take a little getting use to is all.


It SURE IS!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy you had a good visit . So he is a pork man. I have smoked pork chops out for supper tonight.

Guess what I did vacuum one of cats balls up into vacuum . Husband is lost as usual trying to fix it. Told him use the shop vacuum and small attachment. But no he is as usual over to neighbor to get him to fix it. Do want to finish vacuuming today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We are the DP's we can do anything . We are always right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah vacuum fix.

Not only do I have to learn this but still learning #10 computer too. Do love the spell check on this thing. Save dictionary looking time. But some I spell so wrong I can't get spell check to do it for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He would be very disappointed if there was no pork on the menu - unless I made rouladen - then I would be forgiven.


I looked up the rouladen recipe. It looks so good!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> continuing the glowing theme ....slippers to light your way to the glowing toilet


How cute are those slippers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now all we need is glow in the dark clothes. They do have glow in the dark yarn.
> 
> I want the slippers at least at night I would know where my feet are???? :shock:


They already have that Yarnie. The clothing is not all glow in the dark, but has strips running through it that glow. Mostly runners at night use them.

Yes to the yarn. There have been pictures of people knitting hats with it and showing the glow factor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Great now all we need is glow in the dark under wear , It would be nice to see where the hook part of the bra.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Great now all we need is glow in the dark under wear , It would be nice to see where the hook part of the bra.


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey this new upgrade is not bad at all. So far have gotten around and getting good at it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey this new upgrade is not bad at all. So far have gotten around and getting good at it.


I haven't!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Three or four years ago I purchased some from Michaels. I don't think the glow factor lasted very long


Well it means I can not glow for a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not see my buddy list


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I want my buddy list back.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I want my buddy list back.


Just go to your My Profile...

Scroll down to Show Buddy List link...

Tick the box...

Click Update Setting box.

Then your buddy list link will show up at the top of each one of your pages, so you can click on it anytime.

????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I want my buddy list back.


Was there a buddy list?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Just go to your My Profile...
> 
> Scroll down to Show Buddy List link...
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Was there a buddy list?


yes LL you could post all those you wanted on your list. it makes it easier to PM them ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey see up by cabin high winds and golf size hail. Hope not by you. DH wants to get up there. So he and son are going up this next weekend. Not going with them as it is a man thing .


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes LL you could post all those you wanted on your list. it makes it easier to PM them ect.


What list? I am not aware of a list...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He would be very disappointed if there was no pork on the menu - unless I made rouladen - then I would be forgiven.


How do you make rouladen. I have never had it. Beef isn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you make rouladen. I have never had it. Beef isn't it?


Oh you have to try it yes beef and a pickle (dill ). So good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What list? I am not aware of a list...


What you do is list all the people who you like. Do what the post from lady said. Go to your profile and scroll down to the bottom.

It use to be on top of page. I have all from DP on there.

It is just easer to put on list then I do not have to look all over the place to get to them and post PM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What you do is list all the people who you like. Do what the post from lady said. Go to your profile and scroll down to the bottom.
> 
> It use to be on top of page. I have all from DP on there.
> 
> It is just easer to put on list then I do not have to look all over the place to get to them and post PM


Thank you, YL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We are the DP's we can do anything . We are always right.


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah vacuum fix.
> 
> Not only do I have to learn this but still learning #10 computer too. Do love the spell check on this thing. Save dictionary looking time. But some I spell so wrong I can't get spell check to do it for me.


I'm getting used to #10 and most of the time it's ok -- but sometimes it still does strange things. How is your new stove?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I looked up the rouladen recipe. It looks so good!


They are yummy, especially the way Mom made them and served with spaetzle or mashed potatoes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How cute are those slippers.


You've brought your cute puppy shoes back :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Great now all we need is glow in the dark under wear , It would be nice to see where the hook part of the bra.


Gosh Yarnie - you had to ask :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm getting used to #10 and most of the time it's ok -- but sometimes it still does strange things. How is your new stove?


Oh just great. But that is another getting use to. No instruction book came with it, had to call company and request one. You can go on line and get 25 pages to print off But I do not want to. So it should come in about a week.

But keep playing with it and got the basics .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you make rouladen. I have never had it. Beef isn't it?


Yes - thinly sliced flank steak, put a slice of bacon on it, spread some dijon mustard on the bacon, some minced onion and/or garlic and a slice or wedge of sour dill pickle. Roll up the steak and skewer it with toothpicks. Sear in hot oil til browned. Add water, cover and simmer for a couple of hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Right now we have winds and a heavy rain. No hail yet.
> 
> Herrschners warehouse sale is June 15-18. I do not go on the first day. I t is a mad house then.


Have to keep it open Sons birthday fall in between those days.

Glad to hear your o.k. at least for now.

My gosh Kansas is getting it, I lived there. Flat land and sand storms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They are yummy, especially the way Mom made them and served with spaetzle or mashed potatoes


Oh spaetzle are the best DIL makes them love them. I always buy them from Germany meat market near us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Right now we have winds and a heavy rain. No hail yet.
> 
> Herrschners warehouse sale is June 15-18. I do not go on the first day. I t is a mad house then.


I agree with you about the crowds Joey; there might not be as much choice the next day, but easier to see what there is and move around the aisles. I hope you find something fun and interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Yarnie - you had to ask :sm01:


Gosh love the green color will make me look just splendid. I will have a nice green hue about me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh spaetzle are the best DIL makes them love them. I always buy them from Germany meat market near us.


Now I want some -- maybe on the weekend


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I want my buddy list back.





Lukelucy said:


> Was there a buddy list?





Lukelucy said:


> What list? I am not aware of a list...





joeysomma said:


> You have to make your own.


NOT SO joey...

Instructions are in my post further up.

????????????????????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If you didn't have a buddy list you have to make one!
> 
> I answered Luke Lucy's questions: "Was there a buddy list?" "What list? I am not aware of a list..."
> 
> If she didn't have a list to start with, your instructions make no sense!


As usual joey, you can't seem to grasp the concept of context.

No wonder you blocked me - - you aren't the type who wants to have fact and logic pointed out to you.

????????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - a couple more for your collection


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24:


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've brought your cute puppy shoes back :sm24:


I love those puppy shoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - thinly sliced flank steak, put a slice of bacon on it, spread some dijon mustard on the bacon, some minced onion and/or garlic and a slice or wedge of sour dill pickle. Roll up the steak and skewer it with toothpicks. Sear in hot oil til browned. Add water, cover and simmer for a couple of hours.


That sounds yummy. I thought it had something in the middle but didn't know a pickle. I think my guys would like that too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a couple more for your collection


Yes that is about it. I am laughing and chair is starting to lean. Must go get depends.

Hey wouldn't that be neat glow in the dark depends . You can see it coming and going if you catch my drift

I have been drifting a lot lately.

No I do not need anyone to comment on it. I am aware of how I drift I am doing it right now. I can hear you giggling .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

do you know how easy it is if you when going to topic ect. there is a box at the top that Admin explains what it is how to use it and what will happen if you don't use it. 

I propose electric shock treatment for me as reading take time and I hate to waste it on reading instructions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> To my friends on Denim: I am so sorry that KroSha's intense hatred of me, has brought it to Denim.


Not to worry about it Joey. I do not look at it that way. You are a great person. I know that personally with meeting up with you and all we have shared.

It is just a little detour in life. Doesn't bother me one bit life is to short to spend time on the little stuff.

God Bless you Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey is anyone home????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey is anyone home????


Hey Yarnie - here I am


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> To my friends on Denim: I am so sorry that KroSha's intense hatred of me, has brought it to Denim.


Nothing for you to be sorry about Joey, just a pesky buzzing in the background


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Do any of you have plans for the Memorial Day weekend? Last Monday was Victoria Day in Canada. This is the weekend that has many planting their gardens and annuals or going camping. I relaxed and got more knitting done. I'm almost finished the 8th pair of handwarmers of the 10 that I promised for my Mom and I've made 4 more hats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off been a long day. Busy one tomorrow have to go shopping for filters ect. Cat goes in for his nail job. Neighbor vet does it for us and does not charge so we take him into clinic so she does not have to take her time off to do it.

Well got the hang of this new program should have forgotten it tomorrow.

Good night and God BLess.

ld have forgotten most of it tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry about it Joey. I do not look at it that way. You are a great person. I know that personally with meeting up with you and all we have shared.
> 
> It is just a little detour in life. Doesn't bother me one bit life is to short to spend time on the little stuff.
> 
> God Bless you Joey.


No problems here Joeys. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do any of you have plans for the Memorial Day weekend? Last Monday was Victoria Day in Canada. This is the weekend that has many planting their gardens and annuals or going camping. I relaxed and got more knitting done. I'm almost finished the 8th pair of handwarmers of the 10 that I promised for my Mom and I've made 4 more hats.


We will try to get the pool ready for the grands. School is out and they will want it open. Then the next day my DD and boys are coming. We will honor our soldiers that day with praise. 

Lots of people grill outside and summer starts here. Plus the sales.

With you working I know you enjoyed your day off. Knitting is very relaxing. I have nothing to work on but my shawl. It is waiting on me . You are really getting the handwarmers done.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I want my buddy list back.





KroSha said:


> Just go to your My Profile...
> 
> Scroll down to Show Buddy List link...
> 
> ...





Lukelucy said:


> Was there a buddy list?





Lukelucy said:


> What list? I am not aware of a list...





joeysomma said:


> You have to make your own.





KroSha said:


> NOT SO joey...
> 
> Instructions are in my post further up.





joeysomma said:


> If you didn't have a buddy list you have to make one!
> 
> I answered Luke Lucy's questions: "Was there a buddy list?" "What list? I am not aware of a list..."
> 
> If she didn't have a list to start with, your instructions make no sense!





KroSha said:


> As usual joey, you can't seem to grasp the concept of context.
> 
> No wonder you blocked me - - you aren't the type who wants to have fact and logic pointed out to you.





joeysomma said:


> To my friends on Denim: I am so sorry that KroSha's intense hatred of me, has brought it to Denim.





theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry about it Joey. I do not look at it that way. You are a great person. I know that personally with meeting up with you and all we have shared.
> 
> It is just a little detour in life. Doesn't bother me one bit life is to short to spend time on the little stuff.
> 
> God Bless you Joey.





west coast kitty said:


> Nothing for you to be sorry about Joey, just a pesky buzzing in the background


In what universe is that "intense hatred" ???

I was trying to be helpful - - one of your group even thanked me.

Obvious projection on joey's part.

Any thoughts or words of hatred have come from her.

????????????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No problems here Joeys. ♥


No problems here either, Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL how is your day going about to go out soon shopping. As bad storms this afternoon.

This change is easy now that I know to read directions. Like it more and more. 

Glad to not to know if anyone block me. Really find it a bit childish myself. Read how people seem to have made it a game. Why bother, I can waste my time on fun things on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how is your day going about to go out soon shopping. As bad storms this afternoon.
> 
> This change is easy now that I know to read directions. Like it more and more.
> 
> Glad to not to know if anyone block me. Really find it a bit childish myself. Read how people seem to have made it a game. Why bother, I can waste my time on fun things on here.


Good morning Yarnie and LL. Hope both of you have a wonderful day and that the storms pass you by Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> In what universe is that "intense hatred" ???
> 
> I was trying to be helpful - - one of your group even thanked me.
> 
> ...


KroSha

I use to be like the Liberals I had to be right no matter who I hurt. Guess what I found out about myself I spent every day coming on KP just to hurt someone who I did not agree with. Ever post I put on was mean dirty nasty unkind you name it. Guess what I found out also I was wrong way wrong it had to do with my mind set. I realize if I truly was a child of God then I had to ask for forgiveness of those I hurt. Believe me I did a good job of hurting more then it was worth. I had to look through God's eye's and I did not like who I became. I do not want to go there again. I do not want to post on sites I know will start it up again. I may read it and may complain about it on here. But will not let it consume me . I have found life is to short today is all I am promise. If I am to die tomorrow I do not want to know I wasted time hating and have to get even. Sometime I have to ignore people who come here as I know where it will lead me. I try very hard now to look for the good in people, do not always get it right. But will keep trying till I die. 
I hope you can understand where I am coming from. Life really is to short, it is easier to hate then love. I chose love.

I love Joey I have met her and we have had good times and she has under stood some of the bad times in my life. You really do not know her as a person, I bet if you met her you would not find her as you may think. She help me through the death of my Dad. She understood and listen when my step mother was attacking me. She is a person who shares what she has to help others on this earth who do not have as much as she has.

I bet you would feel the same if you met the people you want to put in a box and say they are just nasty. You would have a different feeling about them.

I want the same from you. To look at me as not what I am in a post on KP . But as a human being who has difference yes but am a human begin . Just as I want that you would look in your heart of hearts and realize Joey is not just a post on KP but a human being with which you may not agree, but do not have to attack her. I know what you are going to post but she does it too. To let it go is called forgivenss to keep it going is to hate. Chose what you want today. Hate or love. I chose love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie and LL. Hope both of you have a wonderful day and that the storms pass you by Yarnie.


I do too as have to take Wild Wild Willy in to vet. I have to be careful as he knows when I bring out carrier he is going to Vets. He is so funny when he gets to Vets will go and curly up on scale, plus when Vet checks his heart he starts to pur and does not stop . So she has yet to hear his heart beat.

He is a love.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KroSha
> 
> I use to be like the Liberals I had to be right no matter who I hurt. Guess what I found out about myself I spent every day coming on KP just to hurt someone who I did not agree with. Ever post I put on was mean dirty nasty unkind you name it. Guess what I found out also I was wrong way wrong it had to do with my mind set. I realize if I truly was a child of God then I had to ask for forgiveness of those I hurt. Believe me I did a good job of hurting more then it was worth. I had to look through God's eye's and I did not like who I became. I do not want to go there again. I do not want to post on sites I know will start it up again. I may read it and may complain about it on here. But will not let it consume me . I have found life is to short today is all I am promise. If I am to die tomorrow I do not want to know I wasted time hating and have to get even. Sometime I have to ignore people who come here as I know where it will lead me. I try very hard now to look for the good in people, do not always get it right. But will keep trying till I die.
> I hope you can understand where I am coming from. Life really is to short, it is easier to hate then love. I chose love.
> ...


I don't really need to be reminded of why I love you Yarnie -- but this is a perfect example of why I do! And the same is true for my other Denim friends - love you all.❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KroSha
> 
> I use to be like the Liberals I had to be right no matter who I hurt. Guess what I found out about myself I spent every day coming on KP just to hurt someone who I did not agree with. Ever post I put on was mean dirty nasty unkind you name it. Guess what I found out also I was wrong way wrong it had to do with my mind set. I realize if I truly was a child of God then I had to ask for forgiveness of those I hurt. Believe me I did a good job of hurting more then it was worth. I had to look through God's eye's and I did not like who I became. I do not want to go there again. I do not want to post on sites I know will start it up again. I may read it and may complain about it on here. But will not let it consume me . I have found life is to short today is all I am promise. If I am to die tomorrow I do not want to know I wasted time hating and have to get even. Sometime I have to ignore people who come here as I know where it will lead me. I try very hard now to look for the good in people, do not always get it right. But will keep trying till I die.
> I hope you can understand where I am coming from. Life really is to short, it is easier to hate then love. I chose love.
> ...


Joeys has been there for me too with many trials in my life the last 5 years since we met here on KP.. Joeys has been a comfort to me. I shared things with her I never shared with anyone else. She sent me a yarn wind and a box of wool . She is such a giving person full of God's love for anyone in need. I have agreed with her on many post . I am sorry I haven't been able to help stand against the ones that disagree because of the same thing Yarnie. Joeys sent Bibles in the name of my MIL when she died. My DH was so moved he cried. I am proud to say Joeys is my friend. I think she has taken a lot of abuse for her believes and faith. I love you Joeys and know you are adding jewels to your crown. God Bless!
Also love all of my Denim friends. I love the time we all spend together here. It means a lot to me and I miss everyone that doesn't post here regular too. 
I chose LOVE too Yarnie.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I do too as have to take Wild Wild Willy in to vet. I have to be careful as he knows when I bring out carrier he is going to Vets. He is so funny when he gets to Vets will go and curly up on scale, plus when Vet checks his heart he starts to pur and does not stop . So she has yet to hear his heart beat.
> 
> He is a love.


I know what you mean about the carrier! When we still had Charlie, Nellie & Hugo, I couldn't bring the carrier out until just before we left or they'd run to get under a bed. Then when we got to the vet, they didn't want to get out of the carrier.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will try to get the pool ready for the grands. School is out and they will want it open. Then the next day my DD and boys are coming. We will honor our soldiers that day with praise.
> 
> Lots of people grill outside and summer starts here. Plus the sales.
> 
> With you working I know you enjoyed your day off. Knitting is very relaxing. I have nothing to work on but my shawl. It is waiting on me . You are really getting the handwarmers done.


I hope you have a boring time getting the pool ready this year after all the excitement you had with it last year :sm01: Sounds like a great weekend ahead of you, esecially seeing DD and grands again. Will this be the first time they meet Chewy and the chicks? I bet Chewy will love having new friends to play with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't really need to be reminded of why I love you Yarnie -- but this is a perfect example of why I do! And the same is true for my other Denim friends - love you all.❤❤


We love our Canada friend too like a sister. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you have a boring time getting the pool ready this year after all the excitement you had with it last year :sm01: Sounds like a great weekend ahead of you, esecially seeing DD and grands again. Will this be the first time they meet Chewy and the chicks? I bet Chewy will love having new friends to play with.


We always have something that is a mess with the pool. I hope it is boring too. Did I tell about the snake that was on top of the cover the other night. Scared me. I went out to lock the barn and I saw something run across the concrete and jump in the pool. I thought it was the King snake chasing a rat. I really got scared with a snake and a rat. I ran inside and got a big flash light. It was a water snake having a ball . No telling what else we will find when we take the cover off.

No my DD and Matthew met Chewy and the chicks when they were here in April. Andrew hasn't met them yet. Matthew and Chewy are just alike so they will love being together. Oh I need to go take a nap so I can be rested up . :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how is your day going about to go out soon shopping. As bad storms this afternoon.
> 
> This change is easy now that I know to read directions. Like it more and more.
> 
> Glad to not to know if anyone block me. Really find it a bit childish myself. Read how people seem to have made it a game. Why bother, I can waste my time on fun things on here.


Hi YL, day ok. Girlfriend called and we talked. She is having marital problems... I'm here to help her. I'll have to try to start figuring out how by reading directions, too.

I think storms are coming here, too. Hope your shopping is fun and easy.

Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie and LL. Hope both of you have a wonderful day and that the storms pass you by Yarnie.


Good morning WCK - now it's afternoon. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL, day ok. Girlfriend called and we talked. She is having marital problems... I'm here to help her. I'll have to try to start figuring out how by reading directions, too.
> 
> I think storms are coming here, too. Hope your shopping is fun and easy.
> 
> Hugs.


Was it the girlfriend you went with to Florida? I saw your pic on Facebook. You look great.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it the girlfriend you went with to Florida? I saw your pic on Facebook. You look great.


No, she was not the one who went with me. I worked with her. Great persnn.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Three or four years ago I purchased some from Michaels. I don't think the glow factor lasted very long


I've never used the yarn, just looked at pictures in the picture section on KP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You've brought your cute puppy shoes back :sm24:


Being tornado season, I thought I would get rid of that one. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gosh love the green color will make me look just splendid. I will have a nice green hue about me.


Add a few dance moves and you will get your "pulse" on. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Do any of you have plans for the Memorial Day weekend? Last Monday was Victoria Day in Canada. This is the weekend that has many planting their gardens and annuals or going camping. I relaxed and got more knitting done. I'm almost finished the 8th pair of handwarmers of the 10 that I promised for my Mom and I've made 4 more hats.


Aren't you the busy little beaver. Your mom will certainly appreciate your work.

No plans for the weekend here. It's just too busy. The weather is iffy also, with strong storms expected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie and LL. Hope both of you have a wonderful day and that the storms pass you by Yarnie.


Hey WCK, just noticed it is your KP anniversary. Happy Anniversary and glad you found your way to Denim Country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always have something that is a mess with the pool. I hope it is boring too. Did I tell about the snake that was on top of the cover the other night. Scared me. I went out to lock the barn and I saw something run across the concrete and jump in the pool. I thought it was the King snake chasing a rat. I really got scared with a snake and a rat. I ran inside and got a big flash light. It was a water snake having a ball . No telling what else we will find when we take the cover off.
> 
> No my DD and Matthew met Chewy and the chicks when they were here in April. Andrew hasn't met them yet. Matthew and Chewy are just alike so they will love being together. Oh I need to go take a nap so I can be rested up . :sm09:


CB, Do Airedales like the water? If so, with the grands around Chewy will be one tired puppy. A tired puppy is a good puppy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't really need to be reminded of why I love you Yarnie -- but this is a perfect example of why I do! And the same is true for my other Denim friends - love you all.❤❤


Ditto here, WCK. This is the kindest, most loving group you could ever find. All the good things you all said about Joey are so true. I'm glad to be on Denim, even though I've been away too many times. I did the same as Yarnie = found those mean sites made me mean - so I left. This is the happy place!
:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Aren't you the busy little beaver. Your mom will certainly appreciate your work.
> 
> No plans for the weekend here. It's just too busy. The weather is iffy also, with strong storms expected.


We are having the storms right now. It is suppose to rain a lot soon. Not looking forward to more humidity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, Do Airedales like the water? If so, with the grands around Chewy will be one tired puppy. A tired puppy is a good puppy.


Yes Airedales love the water! I can see Chewy staying in the pool. Mitch loved it too. Dh doesn't like the dogs in the pool but what are we going to do? 
I agree on the tired puppy. They can wear me down.
Jojo likes the pond but drinks out of the pool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ditto here, WCK. This is the kindest, most loving group you could ever find. All the good things you all said about Joey are so true. I'm glad to be on Denim, even though I've been away too many times. I did the same as Yarnie = found those mean sites made me mean - so I left. This is the happy place!
> :sm02:


We miss you when you are busy Bonn. Are you almost thru with your blanket. Was it for the graduate GS?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We miss you when you are busy Bonn. Are you almost thru with your blanket. Was it for the graduate GS?


I miss you all, too, CB. Yes, the blanket is for Spencer, the graduate. It wasn't meant to be a graduation present, and I had hoped to finish before school was out. But the cataract surgery, then later getting sick, etc., etc. all have slowed me down. So I'll finish when I finish. I hope to give it to him before he goes to college in early August.

We had a beautiful spring, and now jealous summer is dashing in stomping its feet, saying "Take that!" Temperatures are suddenly in the 80s, 88 tomorrow and 90 for several days after that. Thank goodness for a/c.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie Lots of Love and hugs going your way to day. Sorry it did not work out for a meet up last week. My son was only at the VA for an hour. No time at all for us to talk.
> 
> Since our storm is over, I will be leaving soon for my daughter's. Her oldest son is graduating from Eighth Grade tonight. He will be going to Public school next year. I wish I could send him to private school again.
> 
> PS. Love and Hugs to all my friends on Denim.


Congrats to your GS on his graduation Joey; a big milestone for him!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always have something that is a mess with the pool. I hope it is boring too. Did I tell about the snake that was on top of the cover the other night. Scared me. I went out to lock the barn and I saw something run across the concrete and jump in the pool. I thought it was the King snake chasing a rat. I really got scared with a snake and a rat. I ran inside and got a big flash light. It was a water snake having a ball . No telling what else we will find when we take the cover off.
> 
> No my DD and Matthew met Chewy and the chicks when they were here in April. Andrew hasn't met them yet. Matthew and Chewy are just alike so they will love being together. Oh I need to go take a nap so I can be rested up . :sm09:


I hate rats too. The cats do a good job of catching them so we don't see live ones very often. Does Chewy go after rats too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL, day ok. Girlfriend called and we talked. She is having marital problems... I'm here to help her. I'll have to try to start figuring out how by reading directions, too.
> 
> I think storms are coming here, too. Hope your shopping is fun and easy.
> 
> Hugs.


You're a good friend LL; having a friend to listen is a wonderful gift!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey WCK, just noticed it is your KP anniversary. Happy Anniversary and glad you found your way to Denim Country.


Thanks Solo -- I didn't notice that but now that you mention it, I see yours is coming up in a couple of weeks. 4 Years have certainly gone by quickly and finding my Denim friends has been a great gift.

Is your kayak ready to go when the weather gets better?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ditto here, WCK. This is the kindest, most loving group you could ever find. All the good things you all said about Joey are so true. I'm glad to be on Denim, even though I've been away too many times. I did the same as Yarnie = found those mean sites made me mean - so I left. This is the happy place!
> :sm02:


Hi Bonnie, it's good to see you. You've had such a busy spring. Are you planning a beach vacation with the whole family again this summer?

I enjoy a good debate, but those threads seemed to quickly shift from discussion to personal attacks and ugly attitudes - so I left too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having the storms right now. It is suppose to rain a lot soon. Not looking forward to more humidity.


It's been cloudy and cool, but no rain -- and we could really use some. Forecast says it might rain on Sat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I miss you all, too, CB. Yes, the blanket is for Spencer, the graduate. It wasn't meant to be a graduation present, and I had hoped to finish before school was out. But the cataract surgery, then later getting sick, etc., etc. all have slowed me down. So I'll finish when I finish. I hope to give it to him before he goes to college in early August.
> 
> We had a beautiful spring, and now jealous summer is dashing in stomping its feet, saying "Take that!" Temperatures are suddenly in the 80s, 88 tomorrow and 90 for several days after that. Thank goodness for a/c.


It will be nice for him to have his blanket with him when he moves from home. Was he one of the grands planning to go to college in Atlanta? It would be nice for you to have him closer to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It will be nice for him to have his blanket with him when he moves from home. Was he one of the grands planning to go to college in Atlanta? It would be nice for you to have him closer to you.


Hi, WCK! Yes, he's the one going to the University of Georgia. It's three hours from home and only about one hour from our house. I hope he'll visit, but I don't think we'll see much of him at first. He'll be too excited with his new "home" and busy with classes, etc.

Yes, we're going to the beach next month - can't wait! We're all so happy because this time the entire family is going. 20 counting our oldest granddaughter's boyfriend. Our granddaughter Sarah has come up with a special dessert. She and I will make it one afternoon for the rest of the family. She calls it Blissful Summer Snow. She's 11. She doesn't want to go in the water every day, so we'll do a little touristing one day. We're going to St. Augustine (Florida), and there's a chocolate factory there. We both loved that idea - and we'll take anyone else who wants to go. Most of the kids love the water, sun, and sand - Sarah likes a break. I'll have to find the photo of her flip-flops on the beach and post it again.

Do you have plans for the summer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I miss you all, too, CB. Yes, the blanket is for Spencer, the graduate. It wasn't meant to be a graduation present, and I had hoped to finish before school was out. But the cataract surgery, then later getting sick, etc., etc. all have slowed me down. So I'll finish when I finish. I hope to give it to him before he goes to college in early August.
> 
> We had a beautiful spring, and now jealous summer is dashing in stomping its feet, saying "Take that!" Temperatures are suddenly in the 80s, 88 tomorrow and 90 for several days after that. Thank goodness for a/c.


I know Spencer will love his blanket before or during school. A blanket is a big project.

Yes have had the same Spring. I have loved it. Just these last few days we are in the high 80's too and so much humidity. How did we do it before a/c? I guess we were used to the heat and maybe why we think it is colder in the winter than we use to. Hope that makes since.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cloudy and cool, but no rain -- and we could really use some. Forecast says it might rain on Sat.


Is the fire out yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, WCK! Yes, he's the one going to the University of Georgia. It's three hours from home and only about one hour from our house. I hope he'll visit, but I don't think we'll see much of him at first. He'll be too excited with his new "home" and busy with classes, etc.
> 
> Yes, we're going to the beach next month - can't wait! We're all so happy because this time the entire family is going. 20 counting our oldest granddaughter's boyfriend. Our granddaughter Sarah has come up with a special dessert. She and I will make it one afternoon for the rest of the family. She calls it Blissful Summer Snow. She's 11. She doesn't want to go in the water every day, so we'll do a little touristing one day. We're going to St. Augustine (Florida), and there's a chocolate factory there. We both loved that idea - and we'll take anyone else who wants to go. Most of the kids love the water, sun, and sand - Sarah likes a break. I'll have to find the photo of her flip-flops on the beach and post it again.
> 
> Do you have plans for the summer?


Who wouldn't want to see a chocolate factory?! Sounds like a wonderful time with plenty to do for everyone. We always enjoyed seeing interesting sites and museums or galleries as well as the beach in the days when we actually went to beaches.

My youngest brother and sil are coming to visit for a week in June and friends are thinking of coming over in July. We will just do some day trips and spend time chatting. It's too hard for me to get away from the store for a longer stretch.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is the fire out yet?


 :sm13: No, it isn't even under control yet. Alberta got snow along the western border on the weekend and quite a bit of rain in the central part of the province, but hardly any in the north east where the fire is. The fire has spread into Saskatchewan (next province to the east). There aren't any larger communities where the fire is burning now so there isn't a lot of risk to humans, but animals and forest are affected. Still praying for heavy rains.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm13: No, it isn't even under control yet. Alberta got snow along the western border on the weekend and quite a bit of rain in the central part of the province, but hardly any in the north east where the fire is. The fire has spread into Saskatchewan (next province to the east). There aren't any larger communities where the fire is burning now so there isn't a lot of risk to humans, but animals and forest are affected. Still praying for heavy rains.


That is terrible WCK. I hope you get rain to put that fire out soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Who wouldn't want to see a chocolate factory?! Sounds like a wonderful time with plenty to do for everyone. We always enjoyed seeing interesting sites and museums or galleries as well as the beach in the days when we actually went to beaches.
> 
> My youngest brother and sil are coming to visit for a week in June and friends are thinking of coming over in July. We will just do some day trips and spend time chatting. It's too hard for me to get away from the store for a longer stretch.


I understand that. My Dad had his own business (photographer), and we went away for one week in the summer - to my grandmother's in Pennsylvania. That was it. Too much work to be done! It was fine, though. I loved going to my grandmother's.

It's nice that you'll have family and friends coming to visit. I love day trips. Spending the night away has become a bit of a hassle for me - and something DH doesn't enjoy - except to visit family and our one summer trip to the beach. We both love that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie Lots of Love and hugs going your way to day. Sorry it did not work out for a meet up last week. My son was only at the VA for an hour. No time at all for us to talk.
> 
> Since our storm is over, I will be leaving soon for my daughter's. Her oldest son is graduating from Eighth Grade tonight. He will be going to Public school next year. I wish I could send him to private school again.
> 
> PS. Love and Hugs to all my friends on Denim.


Oh Joey have a good time with GS how nice to be able to see it .

We will get together . I understand how you must feel about public school. Not like it use to be. Glad my two and grands are out of school at least for now they are in college. Don't know if it is better but they have had parents that brought them up and see the truth in what is happening and how to not get taken over by it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know Spencer will love his blanket before or during school. A blanket is a big project.
> 
> Yes have had the same Spring. I have loved it. Just these last few days we are in the high 80's too and so much humidity. How did we do it before a/c? I guess we were used to the heat and maybe why we think it is colder in the winter than we use to. Hope that makes since.


Wasn't it great to have windows open and cool breezes! I think it was one of the nicest springs we've ever had. I remember even as a child days that were too hot and humid to play. I remember lying around on the porch with friends, too mizzable to do anything. Baltimore is cold and damp in the winter (but lots of pretty snow nowadays - not when I was little), and hot and humid in the summer.

The flowers were very pretty this spring, too. I think they love the sunshine followed by chilly nights and cool mornings. So do I!

Time for bed. Good night, CB. Good night, all. Sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wasn't it great to have windows open and cool breezes! I think it was one of the nicest springs we've ever had. I remember even as a child days that were too hot and humid to play. I remember lying around on the porch with friends, too mizzable to do anything. Baltimore is cold and damp in the winter (but lots of pretty snow nowadays - not when I was little), and hot and humid in the summer.
> 
> The flowers were very pretty this spring, too. I think they love the sunshine followed by chilly nights and cool mornings. So do I!
> 
> Time for bed. Good night, CB. Good night, all. Sleep well.


Good night Bonn. I am glad you got to visit with us today. Sweet dreams. XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know what you mean about the carrier! When we still had Charlie, Nellie & Hugo, I couldn't bring the carrier out until just before we left or they'd run to get under a bed. Then when we got to the vet, they didn't want to get out of the carrier.


Wish you could have seen it. Hubby brought carrier up and Willie just laid by bedroom door . Told hubby to go around him and look like you were going into bedroom and shut the door. So he could not go in there to hide. Then I shut door to basement. Oh my when I pick him up to put in the carrier. had to hold on tight. He was really mad. Then on the way he kept talking high low load soft. Got there and would not get out of carrier. Had to dump him out. nails cut and back into carrier but not with out a fight. talking all the way home. Home out of carrier and he watch us like a hawk. He decided after an hour it was o.k. for us to pet him. What a character he is got to love his performance .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL, day ok. Girlfriend called and we talked. She is having marital problems... I'm here to help her. I'll have to try to start figuring out how by reading directions, too.
> 
> I think storms are coming here, too. Hope your shopping is fun and easy.
> 
> Hugs.


she has a good friend in you. Know she will appreciate your being there for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Add a few dance moves and you will get your "pulse" on. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


 I can only move so much of this body around. But may have to try it. Wonder what Hubby will think . Probably think my mind has gone south.

:sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We always have something that is a mess with the pool. I hope it is boring too. Did I tell about the snake that was on top of the cover the other night. Scared me. I went out to lock the barn and I saw something run across the concrete and jump in the pool. I thought it was the King snake chasing a rat. I really got scared with a snake and a rat. I ran inside and got a big flash light. It was a water snake having a ball . No telling what else we will find when we take the cover off.
> 
> No my DD and Matthew met Chewy and the chicks when they were here in April. Andrew hasn't met them yet. Matthew and Chewy are just alike so they will love being together. Oh I need to go take a nap so I can be rested up . :sm09:


Summer has started at CB's house snakes and kids puppys in the mix.

Song: are your ready for the summer are your ready for the good times.

Seem like you are another chapter to add to book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey have a good time with GS how nice to be able to see it .
> 
> We will get together . I understand how you must feel about public school. Not like it use to be. Glad my two and grands are out of school at least for now they are in college. Don't know if it is better but they have had parents that brought them up and see the truth in what is happening and how to not get taken over by it.


Did you get to watch the video of your GD's grad Yarnie? You must have been very proud!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ditto here, WCK. This is the kindest, most loving group you could ever find. All the good things you all said about Joey are so true. I'm glad to be on Denim, even though I've been away too many times. I did the same as Yarnie = found those mean sites made me mean - so I left. This is the happy place!
> :sm02:


oh bon nice to hear from you. you sound busy with all that is happening in your life. Hope it slows down a bit for you. Weather understand we are doing same thing here in the mid 80's today ac is on. cold most of spring now hot hot.

You must be so proud of GS, afgan will get done when it is suppose too. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish you could have seen it. Hubby brought carrier up and Willie just laid by bedroom door . Told hubby to go around him and look like you were going into bedroom and shut the door. So he could not go in there to hide. Then I shut door to basement. Oh my when I pick him up to put in the carrier. had to hold on tight. He was really mad. Then on the way he kept talking high low load soft. Got there and would not get out of carrier. Had to dump him out. nails cut and back into carrier but not with out a fight. talking all the way home. Home out of carrier and he watch us like a hawk. He decided after an hour it was o.k. for us to pet him. What a character he is got to love his performance .


They know how to lay on a guilt trip don't they?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wasn't it great to have windows open and cool breezes! I think it was one of the nicest springs we've ever had. I remember even as a child days that were too hot and humid to play. I remember lying around on the porch with friends, too mizzable to do anything. Baltimore is cold and damp in the winter (but lots of pretty snow nowadays - not when I was little), and hot and humid in the summer.
> 
> The flowers were very pretty this spring, too. I think they love the sunshine followed by chilly nights and cool mornings. So do I!
> 
> Time for bed. Good night, CB. Good night, all. Sleep well.


gosh Bon I miss you again but good night to you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can only move so much of this body around. But may have to try it. Wonder what Hubby will think . Probably think my mind has gone south.
> 
> :sm16:


You could get hubby a matching set :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get to watch the video of your GD's grad Yarnie? You must have been very proud!


Oh yes and you should have seen hubby he took over my chair to watch it. I was clapping and yelling he thought I had lost it. It was nice to watch it live .

Can you tell how proud I am my chest is puffing up. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear the fire is going yet. feel sorry about what is happening there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Summer has started at CB's house snakes and kids puppys in the mix.
> 
> Song: are your ready for the summer are your ready for the good times.
> 
> Seem like you are another chapter to add to book.






What volume is that book up to?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So now have caught up as much as I can catch up and you do know I never catch up. I am so far behind I think I am ahead.

Love shopping today new flip floppers. (no not that kind). really neat shirt and some capri or what ever they are called now. Grocery shopping done. Cat done I am done more then done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes and you should have seen hubby he took over my chair to watch it. I was clapping and yelling he thought I had lost it. It was nice to watch it live .
> 
> Can you tell how proud I am my chest is puffing up. :sm17:


Another blessing of technology when you can't be there in person! So glad you could watch it live.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So now have caught up as much as I can catch up and you do know I never catch up. I am so far behind I think I am ahead.
> 
> Love shopping today new flip floppers. (no not that kind). really neat shirt and some capri or what ever they are called now. Grocery shopping done. Cat done I am done more then done.


Now you can take the weekend off and relax :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROC5yF_jwnU
> What volume is that book up to?


Oh yea glad you found it.

It has to be at least 40 + by now don't you thing I mean CB has so many adventures into the wild side of life.

Sound like you will have a nice summer with brother and friends coming to visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you can take the weekend off and relax :sm24:


Yes and the best part is my son is taking his dad up north to the cabin and I will have a whole day to myself. Yea son he said to me mom I am taking dad off your hands for a day. That will be my vaction day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and the best part is my son is taking his dad up north to the cabin and I will have a whole day to myself. Yea son he said to me mom I am taking dad off your hands for a day. That will be my vaction day.


 :sm24: You and Willie can do whatever you want when you want to. I enjoy a break from DH once in a while too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and the best part is my son is taking his dad up north to the cabin and I will have a whole day to myself. Yea son he said to me mom I am taking dad off your hands for a day. That will be my vaction day.


That is my favorite kind of vacation day. What are you going to do?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes and you should have seen hubby he took over my chair to watch it. I was clapping and yelling he thought I had lost it. It was nice to watch it live .
> 
> Can you tell how proud I am my chest is puffing up. :sm17:


You have a right to be proud of your GD. We are proud for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is my favorite kind of vacation day. What are you going to do?


What am I going to do nothing not a thing. I might just stay in PJ's eat what I want to knit a bit. But mostly lay around and look good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went out to eat tonight. Had the best stuff tomato with chicken salad and fruit plate and nice ice coffee. My kind of meal no cooking just eating and enjoy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What am I going to do nothing not a thing. I might just stay in PJ's eat what I want to knit a bit. But mostly lay around and look good.


That sounds like a good plan to me. I know you will be looking at KP too.
I found a new feature today. Newest pictures . All the pictures come up from today. Pretty neat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a good plan to me. I know you will be looking at KP too.
> I found a new feature today. Newest pictures . All the pictures come up from today. Pretty neat.


I saw that to it is neat love to see it all together .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off have to get some sleep lots to do tomorrow outside and in.

God bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What am I going to do nothing not a thing. I might just stay in PJ's eat what I want to knit a bit. But mostly lay around and look good.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a good plan to me. I know you will be looking at KP too.
> I found a new feature today. Newest pictures . All the pictures come up from today. Pretty neat.


I like that feature too; pictures is one of my favourite sections


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.

A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.

Thumbs are cramping and I need to get ready for weekend company. Hopefully I will have my computer back soon. But I did buy a sign that says, "A clean house is a sign of a broken computer". But alas in my case just a tad less cluttered. That is because I am l knitting and playing around too much. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations, Joey on your grandson!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a good friend LL; having a friend to listen is a wonderful gift!


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> she has a good friend in you. Know she will appreciate your being there for her.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL glad to see you. But sorry about what you are going though with parents. It has to be hard seeing your Dad go through all of it. Plus having to sort things out with move. 

Nice wedding and now three grands has to be fun with new grand baby. 

Sorry also you being sick not a good time for it with all that is going on there.

How is the puppy doing? 

Sure knitting and spinning are the last thing you have time for.

Really am happy you post have miss your "You know I am funny". 

How do you handle company too? I would be in the hospital with all that is going on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes and you should have seen hubby he took over my chair to watch it. I was clapping and yelling he thought I had lost it. It was nice to watch it live .
> 
> Can you tell how proud I am my chest is puffing up. :sm17:


You watched it live? Wow - I didn't know that was possible. That's great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and the best part is my son is taking his dad up north to the cabin and I will have a whole day to myself. Yea son he said to me mom I am taking dad off your hands for a day. That will be my vaction day.


I do understand. Enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.
> 
> A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.
> 
> A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.
> 
> ...


LTL, welcome back! I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, but a senior living community sounds good. You really had a huge job moving your parents and selling their house.

Congratulations on your quickly growing family! Do they live nearby?

I had the plague, too - lasted so long - what WAS that!? I've been away from Denim too many times - glad you made it back.

I hope your life gets back to normal soon. Sounds like you're almost there with weekend company - something you seem to do a lot. Have a nice weekend with them.

Glad you're back, and hugs back to you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, have you given Willie his own phone? :sm02:

http://www.newslinq.com/cat-texts/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey LL what are your plans for this holiday?

Have to get flag bunting out to hang out and basket of flowers on outside wall.

The town is having a Celebration in honor of those who died. Good to remember those who lost their lives for our freedom. Have not heard of any others doing it. 
In He fKfact Madison is all about the Brat fest. The money goes to different charity. Plus carnival rides ect. Sure there will be a celebration in honor of those who die some place in Madison. But kind of sad that Brat fest is more important.
Dad loved that day. He would watch the show on PBS from Washington when he could no longer go to events. It is sad to think we have made it more of a holiday of beginning of summer. I am guilty of that too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You watched it live? Wow - I didn't know that was possible. That's great!


Hi Bon it is so neat watch it on computer live. Wish I could have been there but not possible. But did watch it and that was nice to see. So proud of her going into nursing field. She can now take care of me. (ha ha)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, have you given Willie his own phone? :sm02:
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/cat-texts/


That may be a good idea he can sure talk a lot with his meow. Hubby said it sounds like he is saying help and list to it and it does. Poor thing not at least he won't be digging into my lap with nail. They have to kneed before laying down and it hurts.

I hope you meant cat. If not oh well chalk it up to mind is wondering.

Morning WCK and Bon.

Miss you Bon glad you and LTL have posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That may be a good idea he can sure talk a lot with his meow. Hubby said it sounds like he is saying help and list to it and it does. Poor thing not at least he won't be digging into my lap with nail. They have to kneed before laying down and it hurts.
> 
> kOOK OK hands on wrong keys look at video and see what you were talking about should have look at it first before posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.
> 
> A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.
> 
> ...


It's so nice to see you LTL! I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. It's such a worry to see our parents facing health issues, especially when they live further away. Moving to a seniors community was bitter/sweet for my family -- sorry to see them leave a long time home and having less independence, but such a sense of relief that they are getting more support in a safe environment. Prayers for your parents and for you.

Your home must be a hub of activity with your grands and family and puppies. Your already busy life, must be so much busier. Do you still spin?

Have a great weekend. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey LL what are your plans for this holiday?
> 
> Have to get flag bunting out to hang out and basket of flowers on outside wall.
> 
> ...


We honour those who died in the wars and our vets on Remembrance Day (Nov 11). Attendance at the memorial services had been going down until Canada sent forces to Afghanistan and we were given a strong reminder of the sacrifices our military members and their families are asked to make.

Seems most holidays are now more of a party celebration or sales, instead of what they were originally set up to commemorate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That may be a good idea he can sure talk a lot with his meow. Hubby said it sounds like he is saying help and list to it and it does. Poor thing not at least he won't be digging into my lap with nail. They have to kneed before laying down and it hurts.
> 
> I hope you meant cat. If not oh well chalk it up to mind is wondering.
> 
> ...


It's funny watching that kneading ritual before they lie down, and then turning in circles while they knead, and half the time they put their hind ends near your face when they finally settle down :sm16: I'm glad Willie's manicure is working out for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm02: :sm16: OMG - hands free popcorn night coming up


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey LL what are your plans for this holiday?
> 
> Have to get flag bunting out to hang out and basket of flowers on outside wall.
> 
> ...


No, YL - no plans. Makes me lonely....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon it is so neat watch it on computer live. Wish I could have been there but not possible. But did watch it and that was nice to see. So proud of her going into nursing field. She can now take care of me. (ha ha)


That's a great profession. Is she just going into nursing school or did she just graduate from nursing school? Sorry I'm not up to date.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Airedales love the water! I can see Chewy staying in the pool. Mitch loved it too. Dh doesn't like the dogs in the pool but what are we going to do?
> I agree on the tired puppy. They can wear me down.
> Jojo likes the pond but drinks out of the pool.


I had a dog that loved swimming in ponds. The smellier the better. The stink
Was terrible, especially in small spaces. Ugh


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a dog that loved swimming in ponds. The smellier the better. The stink
> Was terrible, especially in small spaces. Ugh


I think we have two of those dogs. Roll, swim, etc.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.
> 
> A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.
> 
> ...


You have had quite a time of it. Congrats on the wedding, instant family and the new
Addition. 
Glad you are feeling better.

Hope you can spend more time with us. This goes for you also Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. At about 6 feet tall, he towered over the rest, including teachers.


That is a great height.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have had quite a time of it. Congrats on the wedding, instant family and the new
> Addition.
> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Hope you can spend more time with us. This goes for you also Bonnie


Thanks, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am also having vacation this week. Husband is in Canada fishing. Went to grandson's 8th grade graduation last night. Only nine Eight graders. Very respectful service, but then this is a Lutheran School and not a public school. Another grandson is graduating from High School next week. He is not even attending the ceremony. The last one I attended was such a farce. The audience yelled and cheered so loud you could hear nothing. There is about 400 in the graduating class.


Congratulations to him and you, Joey! I'm glad the ceremony was respectful. It seems some people treat it like a sporting event, although it was much better the last time we went.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. At about 6 feet tall, he towered over the rest, including teachers.


That's tall! He's probably still growing, too. It's fun to see them shoot up like that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

What is going on with KP? I thought I was hacked! This is crazy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. It has been too long since I been back. My computer is in the shop and I really don't like using my tablet to write with because I prefer using a real keyboard, so much faster.
> 
> A very short synopsis of the past year. Son got married and proof two instant grandchildren. Then they had a son together, so now I have three. Dad has had many health issues, so I was in Ohio for weeks at a time. But he is doing better physically, but his Alzheimer's is really getting worse. He has very little short term memory. On top of that I spent three weeks moving them to a senior living community, sold their home and cleaned it out. Still need to go back and get things out of storage. Got the plague for two weeks, and survived. Now we have had rain for almost three weeks. Had two days of sun this week and two more this weekend, then we are going to have almost another week of rain next week.
> 
> ...


Hi LTL. I have missed you.
I knew you had been busy with your parents and grands. How are your parents with their new home? I am not looking forward to that with my mother.
HOw is Bandit? 
I hope you are back again soon. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey LL what are your plans for this holiday?
> 
> Have to get flag bunting out to hang out and basket of flowers on outside wall.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about Memorial Day. I bet everyone now thinks it is all about sales and barbeque.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon it is so neat watch it on computer live. Wish I could have been there but not possible. But did watch it and that was nice to see. So proud of her going into nursing field. She can now take care of me. (ha ha)


Where does you GD want to work? In what field will she be in after her test?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: :sm16: OMG - hands free popcorn night coming up


Oh too funny. I need that! Hands free for typing.
:sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a dog that loved swimming in ponds. The smellier the better. The stink
> Was terrible, especially in small spaces. Ugh


Jojo's ears smell because he gets water in them. Dogs love stinky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am also having vacation this week. Husband is in Canada fishing. Went to grandson's 8th grade graduation last night. Only nine Eight graders. Very respectful service, but then this is a Lutheran School and not a public school. Another grandson is graduating from High School next week. He is not even attending the ceremony. The last one I attended was such a farce. The audience yelled and cheered so loud you could hear nothing. There is about 400 in the graduating class.


When my GD graduated from our church school last year it was pleasant too. When her brother graduated from public school is was a zoo. No respect for the others graduation. Only good part was the Senior that said the prayer at the first. Good for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. At about 6 feet tall, he towered over the rest, including teachers.


Yes graduation. How many grands do you have left to graduate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What is going on with KP? I thought I was hacked! This is crazy!


New software for the people on their phones. You are not hacked.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi LTL. I have missed you.
> I knew you had been busy with your parents and grands. How are your parents with their new home? I am not looking forward to that with my mother.
> HOw is Bandit?
> I hope you are back again soon. XX ♥


He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.

My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.

Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean about Memorial Day. I bet everyone now thinks it is all about sales and barbeque.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


I am sorry, LTL. I hope that he will be around for Christmas. I know how you feel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


I can't believe Bandit is that old now. I am so sorry to hear he is still not well. It must break your heart that he is so sick. I have a new Airedale puppy. He (Chewy) is 6 1/2 months old. He is a mess. Love, love him.

I am glad you Dad is over his anger and that he loves his new home. I understand kind of what you went thru with him. I had trouble getting my mother to use oxygen for 24hrs a day. Her and the nurse got in a fight at the dr's office. It was so ugly. lol Now she understands how much she needs it.

I can't do Tunisian Crochet or tatting so you are way ahead of me. Knitting is hot in the south in the summer time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1329312881355


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/donna.reidy/videos/1329312881355/


Amazing. Thank you! They played taps (live by the US Navy) for my dad's funeral.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He is only 14. I'm sure there will be more growth. He is complaining about growing pains.


My son-in-law's father grew 12 inches in a year. He had a terrible time with growing pains. Your grandson is on his way to well over 6 feet.

Our tallest, Alex, is 6'1" at almost 16. That's tall for our side of the family. His mother and father (our son) are both the same height. She's tall at 5'8" and he's average at 5'8."

I was glad our son got to that height because DH and I are both short. Our daughters are short, hovering around 5'.

Well, I'm sure you wanted all those details. Next I'll fill you in on their weights and hair color! :sm02:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Amazing. Thank you! They played taps (live by the US Navy) for my dad's funeral.


LL, that must have been very moving. I love Taps, even though it's sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


LTL, I'm so sorry to hear about Bandit. I remember when you got him. Maybe he will be the miracle dog - it can happen. In the meantime, it sounds like he's enjoying life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


So sorry about Bandit; I'm hoping he is your miracle dog. I'm glad your Dad has adjusted to his new home and is enjoying it and hope your Mom is too.

I've tried Tunisian but haven't done more than a couple of samples. I've seen a really nice bag pattern that I'd like to try later this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/donna.reidy/videos/1329312881355/


Thank you CB. She was just amazing; I don't think I've ever heard the full tune played before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law's father grew 12 inches in a year. He had a terrible time with growing pains. Your grandson is on his way to well over 6 feet.
> 
> Our tallest, Alex, is 6'1" at almost 16. That's tall for our side of the family. His mother and father (our son) are both the same height. She's tall at 5'8" and he's average at 5'8."
> 
> ...


I loved that story Bonn. Keep them coming. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a great profession. Is she just going into nursing school or did she just graduate from nursing school? Sorry I'm not up to date.


She graduate she is working at St. Luke in Milwaukee forgot what department she is working in. She still has to pass her board. But am glad she got through it. She had a ruff time with testing ect. But told her she would look back on it and it will not seem as bad as she thought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually 5. They are 6, 8, 9, 12, and 14. It will take some time.


 You still have quite a few to go. I only have 3 to go. Andrew will be in the 11th grade next year so he is the next to graduate. They grow up so fast. How much longer are you going to work to send them to school?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am also having vacation this week. Husband is in Canada fishing. Went to grandson's 8th grade graduation last night. Only nine Eight graders. Very respectful service, but then this is a Lutheran School and not a public school. Another grandson is graduating from High School next week. He is not even attending the ceremony. The last one I attended was such a farce. The audience yelled and cheered so loud you could hear nothing. There is about 400 in the graduating class.


Oh vacation for you don't think so. With the grands they will keep you busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


Oh I remember you mentioning his kidney failure last time you posted. Sorry to hear what stage he is in. But do hope he can hold on a bit more. Hard to let them go.

Understand what your Dad was thinking mine did the same think all though it was done because his wife did not want to take care of him. She was to busy adding an addition to her daughters house to live with her. Dad had a time forgiving her. Do not blame him she should have gone to assited living with him. strange family that I for sure.'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Actually 5. They are 6, 8, 9, 12, and 14. It will take some time.


Nice that you have so many more grads to look forward too! Is your youngest finishing first grade? Time seems to go by so quickly, my youngest niece is graduating next month and it seems she was just barely starting school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/donna.reidy/videos/1329312881355/


thank you for posting very moving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law's father grew 12 inches in a year. He had a terrible time with growing pains. Your grandson is on his way to well over 6 feet.
> 
> Our tallest, Alex, is 6'1" at almost 16. That's tall for our side of the family. His mother and father (our son) are both the same height. She's tall at 5'8" and he's average at 5'8."
> 
> ...


Funny how genes skip over some of the generations. Two of my brothers got to more than 6 feet; we had tall uncles on Mom's side of the family. All 3 of DB#2 kids are tall (nephew at 6'2'', and both nieces almost 5'10") leaving my SIL the shortest in their family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe two more years. I have 18 years in now. 20 sounds like good number. I spent 20 years as a substitute teacher.


You are a good GM they are lucky to have you in their lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law's father grew 12 inches in a year. He had a terrible time with growing pains. Your grandson is on his way to well over 6 feet.
> 
> Our tallest, Alex, is 6'1" at almost 16. That's tall for our side of the family. His mother and father (our son) are both the same height. She's tall at 5'8" and he's average at 5'8."
> 
> ...


Yes you should fill me in. 
youngest son came home from grade school crying one day . Wanted to know if he would ever grow tall. His class mates were all taller then he was. Told him not to worry he would one day. His is 6'1 inches in height. I was the tallest one in my class when picture where taken I had to stand with boys . I hated it, all the girls where in front there I was the only girl in the back with the boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe two more years. I have 18 years in now. 20 sounds like good number. I spent 20 years as a substitute teacher.


They are blessed to have you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes you should fill me in.
> youngest son came home from grade school crying one day . Wanted to know if he would ever grow tall. His class mates were all taller then he was. Told him not to worry he would one day. His is 6'1 inches in height. I was the tallest one in my class when picture where taken I had to stand with boys . I hated it, all the girls where in front there I was the only girl in the back with the boys.


How tall are you now? We think 5"8 is tall in our family. 
:sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was the tallest one on my fathers side took after my aunt she was the tallest one of the girls and my dad. One cousin told me she would have love to be tall. I told her I wish I had her red hair. Mouse brown is what I call mine


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Amazing. Thank you! They played taps (live by the US Navy) for my dad's funeral.[/quote
> 
> :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How tall are you now? We think 5"8 is tall in our family.
> :sm09:


5'7 inches. lost a half getting older. My youngest GD takes after me. She was not happen about it when in school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite for now going to bed a little early.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 5'7 inches. lost a half getting older. My youngest GD takes after me. She was not happen about it when in school.


My best friend in school was 5'9" . Everyone laughed at us because she was so tall and I was so short They called us Mutt and Jeff. I still don't know how Mutt and Jeff are. If you are tall you don't have watch your weight. Five lbs can make you look like a barrel. :sm18:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is it needle tatting or shuttle tatting? My mother did shuttle tatting. I tried but the knots were always wrong. I have tried needle tatting, just enough to say I did it.


Shuttle. My friend says needle is easier. Oh well have some blankets to make for Christmas and before it gets too hot. I already kinda finished a mermaid and shark lap blankets, just need to put them together. Really don't like the finishing work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, that must have been very moving. I love Taps, even though it's sad.


Yes, and they even fired a rifles. Navy men in a line I was hysterical.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Is there ever too much yarn?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There was a software update, early Wednesday morning. Click on the notice on the top of page for the information.


I have been playing around with the new software and find we are getting along just fine. :sm02: :sm02: I do have a question though - In the old format, we could go to the bottom of the page - say on this thread - and put in the page number we wanted to be on. I can't seem to figure that out. Today on this thread I wanted to go to page 86, and the only way I could figure it out was to go to the last page and then back page to 86. Is there a more tech way to do this?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo's ears smell because he gets water in them. Dogs love stinky.


Because of her swimming preferences, this dog had the worst ear infections. She would be constantly shaking her head with caused her more problems. Anytime we were around water, I had to watch her every move.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have been playing around with the new software and find we are getting along just fine. :sm02: :sm02: I do have a question though - In the old format, we could go to the bottom of the page - say on this thread - and put in the page number we wanted to be on. I can't seem to figure that out. Today on this thread I wanted to go to page 86, and the only way I could figure it out was to go to the last page and then back page to 86. Is there a more tech way to do this?


I just see the numbers on the bottom of the page. Hummm...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He is terminal. He was diagnosed at 7 months with stage III kidney failure. He acts like an insane 15 month Airedale. But he probably won't be around for Christmas. But who knows, he might be the miracle dog. I am going to give it my best shot. But he will not suffer because I love him enough to let him go.
> 
> My dad told me that if I made him move he will die, and told me where he is to buried. He was horrible. Now he loves it.
> 
> Teaching myself Tunisian crochet. Still don't enjoy it. Took a tatting class, a bit fiddling, so still not sure if I want to keep working at it. Might be a good project for the Summer when knitting gets too hot to do.


So sorry about Bandit. As has happened with humans, dogs can recover too. I'm sending strength Bandit's way.

As soon as your dad decided to give the place a chance, things turned around for him. That's good news.

I'm sorry you don't enjoy Tunisian Crochet. What are you making? The basic stitch can be quite heavy. There are other lighter TC stitches that produce a nice fabric.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I just see the numbers on the bottom of the page. Hummm...


Me too. That's why I asked. It was a handy feature.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. That's why I asked. It was a handy feature.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shuttle. My friend says needle is easier. Oh well have some blankets to make for Christmas and before it gets too hot. I already kinda finished a mermaid and shark lap blankets, just need to put them together. Really don't like the finishing work.


 Where is the shark lap blanket pattern. My youngest gs would love it? I hate finishing work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, and they even fired a rifles. Navy men in a line I was hysterical.


We had forgotten that Daddy was having a military service. When we drove up to the grave yard it looked like white doves. It was the Navy waiting for us. I was so honored for them to show up in a little town cemetery just for him. There were rifles but only a recording of Taps. Still when the officer handed my mother the flag that was folded in front of us I broke down crying. My mother took it and handed it to my brother. He has it on the wall in his shop. I understand how you felt LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is there ever too much yarn?


I am" WHAT I don' have that much yarn". I need more! :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Because of her swimming preferences, this dog had the worst ear infections. She would be constantly shaking her head with caused her more problems. Anytime we were around water, I had to watch her every move.


I know what did you do about the infections? I tried vinegar and alcohol to help dry them out but nothing has helped.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She graduate she is working at St. Luke in Milwaukee forgot what department she is working in. She still has to pass her board. But am glad she got through it. She had a ruff time with testing ect. But told her she would look back on it and it will not seem as bad as she thought.


Wonderful success story! Sometimes when it's a struggle, the reward is better - and the person who works that hard to reach her goal is going to be very good at her job. What an exciting time of life- starting a new job in your chosen field.

Those kind of exams are nerve-wracking for everyone. I remember when my son had to take one for a "Professional Engineer" rating. When he got it, he could put the letters after his name. I was so proud, and he said, "It means that now I can be sued." Joker! That was quite a few years ago. He and his wife celebrate their 20th anniversary this year. I can NOT believe it.

They are Alex (drummer boy) and Sarah's (my cooking and knitting buddy) parents. They invited me to go strawberry picking and then to lunch today! It was so much fun - so many plump red beautiful strawberries. We had such a good time. They really know how to have fun. There's a lot of kid left in my son, and luckily his wife enjoys it! He and I have the same ridiculous sense of humor, and we laugh at the same crazy things. He's good boy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had forgotten that Daddy was having a military service. When we drove up to the grave yard it looked like white doves. It was the Navy waiting for us. I was so honored for them to show up in a little town cemetery just for him. There were rifles but only a recording of Taps. Still when the officer handed my mother the flag that was folded in front of us I broke down crying. My mother took it and handed it to my brother. He has it on the wall in his shop. I understand how you felt LL.


Oh, how I am totally feeling what you felt. They handed me a flag that was folded in front of us, too. Just that alone was enough to break me up with tears. It is truly wonderful to have the US Navy honor one of their own. Makes me want to join up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean about Memorial Day. I bet everyone now thinks it is all about sales and barbeque.


I've always thought Memorial Day was a sad day - and a day to be grateful. We owe them a debt that we can never pay. I can't begin to understand their courage.

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." John 15:13


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually 5. They are 6, 8, 9, 12, and 14. It will take some time.


Sounds like our family!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice that you have so many more grads to look forward too! Is your youngest finishing first grade? Time seems to go by so quickly, my youngest niece is graduating next month and it seems she was just barely starting school.


It does fly by. Spencer, our recent graduate, has grown up so much. I still see him so clearly as the darling little boy who was pretty fearful. It didn't help when his Dad just up and left. Now - he's a young man who's gained confidence and is feeling on top of the world. I credit his wonderful mother and step-dad and his great high school. It's strange - and good - that we can look at the young adult and still see the baby, the toddler, the kindergartner, and lots of experiences we've had with them.

Boy, WCK, I'm getting sentimental! Soon I'll be crying all over the keyboard!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny how genes skip over some of the generations. Two of my brothers got to more than 6 feet; we had tall uncles on Mom's side of the family. All 3 of DB#2 kids are tall (nephew at 6'2'', and both nieces almost 5'10") leaving my SIL the shortest in their family.


You just never know. :sm26:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are a good GM they are lucky to have you in their lives.


Yes, I agree, Yarnie. Joey, you are devoted, and you're giving them something that will last a lifetime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes you should fill me in.
> youngest son came home from grade school crying one day . Wanted to know if he would ever grow tall. His class mates were all taller then he was. Told him not to worry he would one day. His is 6'1 inches in height. I was the tallest one in my class when picture where taken I had to stand with boys . I hated it, all the girls where in front there I was the only girl in the back with the boys.


I was always the shortest. In first and second grade, I had a good friend who was my size, also blond. People always thought we were sisters, even though we looked nothing alike except for size and hair color. I'd love to find her, but so far I've been unsuccessful. That was a loooong time ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My best friend in school was 5'9" . Everyone laughed at us because she was so tall and I was so short They called us Mutt and Jeff. I still don't know how Mutt and Jeff are. If you are tall you don't have watch your weight. Five lbs can make you look like a barrel. :sm18:


I feel your pain. I also always seemed to have tall friends. We got the Mutt and Jeff, too. The kids in my neighborhood used to tease me. When I'd come over to them playing, they'd sing "The Shrimps Boats are A-Comin', Their Sails are in Sight." It didn't matter - we all played together anyway. Kids were a little rougher then. We actually had some fights, even the girls! :sm06:

Sometime I'll have to tell you about what a sissy I was, how my Dad finally got disgusted with me, and how I punched a boy right in the nose. Too long for tonight. It's bedtime. I need my sleep - might have to punch somebody else in the nose tomorrow! 
:sm09:

Good night, all. It's been fun. Love to all and sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had forgotten that Daddy was having a military service. When we drove up to the grave yard it looked like white doves. It was the Navy waiting for us. I was so honored for them to show up in a little town cemetery just for him. There were rifles but only a recording of Taps. Still when the officer handed my mother the flag that was folded in front of us I broke down crying. My mother took it and handed it to my brother. He has it on the wall in his shop. I understand how you felt LL.


Oh, my - I would have cried, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have been playing around with the new software and find we are getting along just fine. :sm02: :sm02: I do have a question though - In the old format, we could go to the bottom of the page - say on this thread - and put in the page number we wanted to be on. I can't seem to figure that out. Today on this thread I wanted to go to page 86, and the only way I could figure it out was to go to the last page and then back page to 86. Is there a more tech way to do this?


I didn't notice it was missing until you mentioned it Solo. I used that feature and think it would be useful to have it back. Another feature that I used was "go to post" link when looking at user's posts. This tagged link has disappeared, but we can still get to the specific post by clicking on the little blue # sign on the far right of the screen beside the date.

I'm also amazed at the amount of attention that some people are giving to the ignore feature and who is being ignored; especially those who have written hundreds of posts complaining about being ignored by a person that they were planning to ignore :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought Memorial Day was a sad day - and a day to be grateful. We owe them a debt that we can never pay. I can't begin to understand their courage.
> 
> "Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." John 15:13


Amen!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So sorry about Bandit. As has happened with humans, dogs can recover too. I'm sending strength Bandit's way.
> 
> As soon as your dad decided to give the place a chance, things turned around for him. That's good news.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't enjoy Tunisian Crochet. What are you making? The basic stitch can be quite heavy. There are other lighter TC stitches that produce a nice fabric.


I like the density of basic tunisian crochet for bag or placemat patterns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel your pain. I also always seemed to have tall friends. We got the Mutt and Jeff, too. The kids in my neighborhood used to tease me. When I'd come over to them playing, they'd sing "The Shrimps Boats are A-Comin', Their Sails are in Sight." It didn't matter - we all played together anyway. Kids were a little rougher then. We actually had some fights, even the girls! :sm06:
> 
> Sometime I'll have to tell you about what a sissy I was, how my Dad finally got disgusted with me, and how I punched a boy right in the nose. Too long for tonight. It's bedtime. I need my sleep - might have to punch somebody else in the nose tomorrow!
> :sm09:
> ...


I know it wasn't funny then but I am laughing now.

Can't wait for this story Bonn.

Love to you too Bonn. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wonderful success story! Sometimes when it's a struggle, the reward is better - and the person who works that hard to reach her goal is going to be very good at her job. What an exciting time of life- starting a new  job in your chosen field.
> 
> Those kind of exams are nerve-wracking for everyone. I remember when my son had to take one for a "Professional Engineer" rating. When he got it, he could put the letters after his name. I was so proud, and he said, "It means that now I can be sued." Joker! That was quite a few years ago. He and his wife celebrate their 20th anniversary this year. I can NOT believe it.
> 
> They are Alex (drummer boy) and Sarah's (my cooking and knitting buddy) parents. They invited me to go strawberry picking and then to lunch today! It was so much fun - so many plump red beautiful strawberries. We had such a good time. They really know how to have fun. There's a lot of kid left in my son, and luckily his wife enjoys it! He and I have the same ridiculous sense of humor, and we laugh at the same crazy things. He's good boy.


Fresh picked strawberries; what a wonderful treat! Did any of the berries make it home?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't notice it was missing until you mentioned it Solo. I used that feature and think it would be useful to have it back. Another feature that I used was "go to post" link when looking at user's posts. This tagged link has disappeared, but we can still get to the specific post by clicking on the little blue # sign on the far right of the screen beside the date.
> 
> I'm also amazed at the amount of attention that some people are giving to the ignore feature and who is being ignored; especially those who have written hundreds of posts complaining about being ignored by a person that they were planning to ignore :sm16:


Thanks for telling me about the clicking on the #sign. I really use that a lot.

I know it is silly for grown woman to fixate on ignoring someone but not really ignoring them. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It does fly by. Spencer, our recent graduate, has grown up so much. I still see him so clearly as the darling little boy who was pretty fearful. It didn't help when his Dad just up and left. Now - he's a young man who's gained confidence and is feeling on top of the world. I credit his wonderful mother and step-dad and his great high school. It's strange - and good - that we can look at the young adult and still see the baby, the toddler, the kindergartner, and lots of experiences we've had with them.
> 
> Boy, WCK, I'm getting sentimental! Soon I'll be crying all over the keyboard!


 :sm01: those would be happy sentimental tears Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel your pain. I also always seemed to have tall friends. We got the Mutt and Jeff, too. The kids in my neighborhood used to tease me. When I'd come over to them playing, they'd sing "The Shrimps Boats are A-Comin', Their Sails are in Sight." It didn't matter - we all played together anyway. Kids were a little rougher then. We actually had some fights, even the girls! :sm06:
> 
> Sometime I'll have to tell you about what a sissy I was, how my Dad finally got disgusted with me, and how I punched a boy right in the nose. Too long for tonight. It's bedtime. I need my sleep - might have to punch somebody else in the nose tomorrow!
> :sm09:
> ...


That sounds like a story worth waiting for Bonnie :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is laughable. I think they are lost. It seems they are unable to exist without having someone to bully.


 :sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the shark lap blanket pattern. My youngest gs would love it? I hate finishing work!


I have not gotten my computer back and am on my Kindle Fire so not sure I can cut and paste. It is called shark attack lap blanket by Angie Hartley. It is on Raverly. She also did the mermaid pattern.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought Memorial Day was a sad day - and a day to be grateful. We owe them a debt that we can never pay. I can't begin to understand their courage.
> 
> "Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." John 15:13


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shuttle. My friend says needle is easier. Oh well have some blankets to make for Christmas and before it gets too hot. I already kinda finished a mermaid and shark lap blankets, just need to put them together. Really don't like the finishing work.


you sound like you having a busy time of it knitting. Is the mermaid and shark lap blanket's a stitch or design. Am with you on the not finishing up. Don't know why just do not get around to it till I feel like it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is there ever too much yarn?


finial something that makes sense about yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel your pain. I also always seemed to have tall friends. We got the Mutt and Jeff, too. The kids in my neighborhood used to tease me. When I'd come over to them playing, they'd sing "The Shrimps Boats are A-Comin', Their Sails are in Sight." It didn't matter - we all played together anyway. Kids were a little rougher then. We actually had some fights, even the girls! :sm06:
> 
> Sometime I'll have to tell you about what a sissy I was, how my Dad finally got disgusted with me, and how I punched a boy right in the nose. Too long for tonight. It's bedtime. I need my sleep - might have to punch somebody else in the nose tomorrow!
> :sm09:
> ...


Yea Bon what ever reason some times you just have to show them . hope who ever it was had a blood nose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't notice it was missing until you mentioned it Solo. I used that feature and think it would be useful to have it back. Another feature that I used was "go to post" link when looking at user's posts. This tagged link has disappeared, but we can still get to the specific post by clicking on the little blue # sign on the far right of the screen beside the date.
> 
> I'm also amazed at the amount of attention that some people are giving to the ignore feature and who is being ignored; especially those who have written hundreds of posts complaining about being ignored by a person that they were planning to ignore :sm16:


Solo and WCk I found a sign that takes me to last page I read. Don't know if this will help may already have been mention . on Watch list I go to topic want to read. At end of topic you will see => if I click on that it takes me to last page I posted on. Like that as I can read post after mine and what I miss.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wonderful success story! Sometimes when it's a struggle, the reward is better - and the person who works that hard to reach her goal is going to be very good at her job. What an exciting time of life- starting a new job in your chosen field.
> 
> Those kind of exams are nerve-wracking for everyone. I remember when my son had to take one for a "Professional Engineer" rating. When he got it, he could put the letters after his name. I was so proud, and he said, "It means that now I can be sued." Joker! That was quite a few years ago. He and his wife celebrate their 20th anniversary this year. I can NOT believe it.
> 
> They are Alex (drummer boy) and Sarah's (my cooking and knitting buddy) parents. They invited me to go strawberry picking and then to lunch today! It was so much fun - so many plump red beautiful strawberries. We had such a good time. They really know how to have fun. There's a lot of kid left in my son, and luckily his wife enjoys it! He and I have the same ridiculous sense of humor, and we laugh at the same crazy things. He's good boy.


Now that is funny I can be sued. Sounds like he has his moms sense of humor. Oh we will be getting them soon strawberries soon but am to lazy to pick them just go to the place where they pick strawberries and they have already ones that where pick that day. Also get fresh peas there love them get enough to freeze too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't notice it was missing until you mentioned it Solo. I used that feature and think it would be useful to have it back. Another feature that I used was "go to post" link when looking at user's posts. This tagged link has disappeared, but we can still get to the specific post by clicking on the little blue # sign on the far right of the screen beside the date.
> 
> I'm also amazed at the amount of attention that some people are giving to the ignore feature and who is being ignored; especially those who have written hundreds of posts complaining about being ignored by a person that they were planning to ignore :sm16:


I am with you then they have to announce it too. when they rad the post and then say I am ignoring it. Why do you need to announce it when you have already posted I am ignoring it. You do not need it as you have said already that you are doing it.

The good thing about it though I that when you use it they can not pot on your topic, an you can't pot on theirs. but if it is not your topic they can reply what you have posted. Guess you have to except the good with the bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like the density of basic tunisian crochet for bag or placemat patterns.


Haven't tried it yet but saw a pillow with that stitch and would like to make one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It does fly by. Spencer, our recent graduate, has grown up so much. I still see him so clearly as the darling little boy who was pretty fearful. It didn't help when his Dad just up and left. Now - he's a young man who's gained confidence and is feeling on top of the world. I credit his wonderful mother and step-dad and his great high school. It's strange - and good - that we can look at the young adult and still see the baby, the toddler, the kindergartner, and lots of experiences we've had with them.
> 
> Boy, WCK, I'm getting sentimental! Soon I'll be crying all over the keyboard!


Yes feel the same way. the are still our babies no matter how old they are. I keep remembering what they were like or special times when they did something that touch my heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is laughable. I think they are lost. It seems they are unable to exist without having someone to bully.


Isn't that the truth. Poor things but not to worry am sure they will find someone to fill the void. They always seem to do it and are so good at it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey finial caught up.

you know that day to myself it has been cancel. Due to rain and they just really do not want to go. Well hubby doesn't. They were suppose to go today but in afternoon. But know hubby does not want to do it. Darn oh well darn gee what the heck. Can you tell I am up set.

So put Porkette in crock Pot and will now have him home all day. Going to tell son he owes me a day off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have new neighbor's. Hubby said she is expecting. Do not see her much she is in and out. He is up at the crack of dawn. Must be a busy buddy(ha Ha). 

They have a nice new house. Should go visit them, can see them out side my kitchen window. thinking of taking a house warming gift over to them. 

The Mister is quite the singer.

their names are Mr. and Mrs. Wren. There house is set up high on the garage. so they are in and out. He has a wonderful voice singing starts early in the morning. I don't know how many eggs she has but love it.

Did you know the male Wrens pick bird house and throw things in to make a nest. Then she comes and inspect it and deside if that is the right one. She takes out what Mr. Wren has stuff into house and build a nest that she likes. Have to love it a girl that has a mind of her own.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well have posted and answered and posted some more. Should go do something but don't want to do anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and WCk I found a sign that takes me to last page I read. Don't know if this will help may already have been mention . on Watch list I go to topic want to read. At end of topic you will see => if I click on that it takes me to last page I posted on. Like that as I can read post after mine and what I miss.


add on. It will take you to last page and post. Not to your last post. Sorry about that, just did it again and see it was the last post on page. But still easier then having to go back so many pages, but you still have to go back so many pages. Do not know why they removed the number you want to go back too either now. Thought I was so smart with the answer .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't notice it was missing until you mentioned it Solo. I used that feature and think it would be useful to have it back. Another feature that I used was "go to post" link when looking at user's posts. This tagged link has disappeared, but we can still get to the specific post by clicking on the little blue # sign on the far right of the screen beside the date.
> 
> I'm also amazed at the amount of attention that some people are giving to the ignore feature and who is being ignored; especially those who have written hundreds of posts complaining about being ignored by a person that they were planning to ignore :sm16:


I asked Admin if he would consider restoring the "go to page" link or if there was some other way to go directly to a specific page. He said that he would think about the link, but in the meantime we can change the page in the address box of our browser (I never noticed it was there before). I tried it out and it works - I was on page 92 and changed the 92 to 86 and it took me to page 86 (have to leave the rest of the line with html in also).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey finial caught up.
> 
> you know that day to myself it has been cancel. Due to rain and they just really do not want to go. Well hubby doesn't. They were suppose to go today but in afternoon. But know hubby does not want to do it. Darn oh well darn gee what the heck. Can you tell I am up set.
> 
> So put Porkette in crock Pot and will now have him home all day. Going to tell son he owes me a day off.


I would hold your son to it. 
What is a porkette?
I need a vacation too. DH has had the war movies going non stop this week in. All the guns and the screaming. Why do men like that and cowboy shows?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and WCk I found a sign that takes me to last page I read. Don't know if this will help may already have been mention . on Watch list I go to topic want to read. At end of topic you will see => if I click on that it takes me to last page I posted on. Like that as I can read post after mine and what I miss.


I use that arrow too Yarnie. We need a little directory of all the symbols and how they are used on different screens and how to use browser info.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you then they have to announce it too. when they rad the post and then say I am ignoring it. Why do you need to announce it when you have already posted I am ignoring it. You do not need it as you have said already that you are doing it.
> 
> The good thing about it though I that when you use it they can not pot on your topic, an you can't pot on theirs. but if it is not your topic they can reply what you have posted. Guess you have to except the good with the bad.


But then they start a new topic to post what they would have posted if they could go on the topic. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey finial caught up.
> 
> you know that day to myself it has been cancel. Due to rain and they just really do not want to go. Well hubby doesn't. They were suppose to go today but in afternoon. But know hubby does not want to do it. Darn oh well darn gee what the heck. Can you tell I am up set.
> 
> So put Porkette in crock Pot and will now have him home all day. Going to tell son he owes me a day off.


Hope you get your day off soon Yarnie. We had clouds and wind but only a teeny bit of rain yesterday; the areas around us had much more. We are still very dry and on water restrictions already.

A 1911 historical building that was turned into a restaurant and bed/breakfast in the 1960's burned on Friday night. Thankfully all the people got out ok, but the building was destroyed. It was a beautiful spot with patios and gardens. We celebrated a couple of our anniversaries there and it was also popular for weddings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have new neighbor's. Hubby said she is expecting. Do not see her much she is in and out. He is up at the crack of dawn. Must be a busy buddy(ha Ha).
> 
> They have a nice new house. Should go visit them, can see them out side my kitchen window. thinking of taking a house warming gift over to them.
> 
> ...


You'll have a concert going when the little wrens arrive!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what did you do about the infections? I tried vinegar and alcohol to help dry them out but nothing has helped.


Nothing helped. Just had to keep cleaning her ears and definitely keep her out of the stinky water. She didn't want anything to do with clear, clean water. :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like the density of basic tunisian crochet for bag or placemat patterns.


I have made a few placemats with Tunisian and really like them. I have also made a few scarves and shawls with different, lighter Tunisian crochet stitches. I like it as much as the regular crochet stitches.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is laughable. I think they are lost. It seems they are unable to exist without having someone to bully.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and WCk I found a sign that takes me to last page I read. Don't know if this will help may already have been mention . on Watch list I go to topic want to read. At end of topic you will see => if I click on that it takes me to last page I posted on. Like that as I can read post after mine and what I miss.


Thanks Yarnie, will try it out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you then they have to announce it too. when they rad the post and then say I am ignoring it. Why do you need to announce it when you have already posted I am ignoring it. You do not need it as you have said already that you are doing it.
> 
> The good thing about it though I that when you use it they can not pot on your topic, an you can't pot on theirs. but if it is not your topic they can reply what you have posted. Guess you have to except the good with the bad.


It's the same with those that have to announce they are leaving. Don't announce, just leave.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have made a few placemats with Tunisian and really like them. I have also made a few scarves and shawls with different, lighter Tunisian crochet stitches. I like it as much as the regular crochet stitches.


Doing a double stitch. I am using yarn called PJ's. Pretty lightweight. But my wrist is a bit sore from doing it. Oh well, will try it for a bit longer. Was hoping it would be faster than knitting an afghan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shuttle. My friend says needle is easier. Oh well have some blankets to make for Christmas and before it gets too hot. I already kinda finished a mermaid and shark lap blankets, just need to put them together. Really don't like the finishing work.


Hi, LTL! Glad you have returned as I've missed you! Hugs, Janie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you get your day off soon Yarnie. We had clouds and wind but only a teeny bit of rain yesterday; the areas around us had much more. We are still very dry and on water restrictions already.
> 
> A 1911 historical building that was turned into a restaurant and bed/breakfast in the 1960's burned on Friday night. Thankfully all the people got out ok, but the building was destroyed. It was a beautiful spot with patios and gardens. We celebrated a couple of our anniversaries there and it was also popular for weddings.


Oh no! That is terrible news. I bet it was a beautiful place. Canada is sure having the fires due to the weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Fresh picked strawberries; what a wonderful treat! Did any of the berries make it home?


Yes - we only took a few for Sarah when she's here. I don't eat them much at all. My stomach doesn't like them. They gave us peaches, too.

Sarah and DS were the only two who would eat them unwashed! The rest of us couldn't get past that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! That is terrible news. I bet it was a beautiful place. Canada is sure having the fires due to the weather.


Dry weather and lightening is causing some fires, but not this one. It seems to have started in one of the upstairs rooms. Very sad for the owners and all the employees. And there will be quite a few wedding parties scrambling to find another location - it was a popular spot for weddings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - we only took a few for Sarah when she's here. I don't eat them much at all. My stomach doesn't like them. They gave us peaches, too.
> 
> Sarah and DS were the only two who would eat them unwashed! The rest of us couldn't get past that.


When we were kids, we used to eat fruit and veggies as we picked them and didn't worry about washing them either. But back then I don't think they used as many sprays either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I watch the Memorial Day program on PBS. As usual I cried they tell the stories of those who fought in wars. One that really touch my heart a mother who lost her only son. she was there what a loving mom she visit his grave every day.

They sang "God Bless America" sure someone will make a fuss about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne how did your test turn out. How are you feeling? Hope a bit better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - we only took a few for Sarah when she's here. I don't eat them much at all. My stomach doesn't like them. They gave us peaches, too.
> 
> Sarah and DS were the only two who would eat them unwashed! The rest of us couldn't get past that.


Oh Bon love peaches fresh peaches are the best. Love strawberries too, but not like peaches. My mom would not eat them she could not get pass the fuzzies on them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon love peaches fresh peaches are the best. Love strawberries too, but not like peaches. My mom would not eat them she could not get pass the fuzzies on them.


My mother didn't like the fuzz either. She peeled them. If I ever peel a peach for anyone, I eat the skin - fuzz and all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the lost of your historical building WCK. That is sad to hear can not be replace and it sounds like a lovely place too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My mother didn't like the fuzz either. She peeled them. If I ever peel a peach for anyone, I eat the skin - fuzz and all.


Mom would not eat them if they were peeled either. Funny I had not thought about her and peaches for a long time. Strange how we react to some foods.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the Memorial Day program on PBS. As usual I cried they tell the stories of those who fought in wars. One that really touch my heart a mother who lost her only son. she was there what a loving mom she visit his grave every day.
> 
> They sang "God Bless America" sure someone will make a fuss about that.


And so many families still losing their loved ones ........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And so many families still losing their loved ones ........


That's the truth there will be wars and rumors of wars as the bible said until Christ returns. Isn't it sad to think of all those young men and women lost their lives .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Mom would not eat them if they were peeled either. Funny I had not thought about her and peaches for a long time. Strange how we react to some foods.


When I was young, some of our summer holidays were in the Okanagon Valley in BC. There were so many fruit orchards and we would eat fresh cherries, peaches, nectarines and/or plums and bring cases home for Mom to can or freeze. We ate so much fresh fruit that our tummies paid the price, but we did it anyway.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That's the truth there will be wars and rumors of wars as the bible said until Christ returns. Isn't it sad to think of all those young men and women lost their lives .


Very sad that humans keep repeating mistakes over and over and over


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Strange - some people must have a magic mirror. They say hate judgmental, self righteous comments but don't see themselves doing exactly what they are criticizing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I was young, some of our summer holidays were in the Okanagon Valley in BC. There were so many fruit orchards and we would eat fresh cherries, peaches, nectarines and/or plums and bring cases home for Mom to can or freeze. We ate so much fresh fruit that our tummies paid the price, but we did it anyway.


I don't blame you .There is nothing better than fresh fruit or veggies.

Growing up spending time with my GM I ate green apples. My cousins and my brother would climb the tree and eat apples. They were sour and crisp. I don't know what kind they were but never remember them hurting our stomachs.

The strawberry plants that I have in the old wheel barrel are gone. The squirrels or the birds ate them while I was gone to DD's. Never got to eat one of them. There were lots of them too. Grrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Strange - some people must have a magic mirror. They say hate judgmental, self righteous comments but don't see themselves doing exactly what they are criticizing


That is perfect! It says it all.
:sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Strange - some people must have a magic mirror. They say hate judgmental, self righteous comments but don't see themselves doing exactly what they are criticizing


so true so very true .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you .There is nothing better than fresh fruit or veggies.
> 
> Growing up spending time with my GM I ate green apples. My cousins and my brother would climb the tree and eat apples. They were sour and crisp. I don't know what kind they were but never remember them hurting our stomachs.
> 
> The strawberry plants that I have in the old wheel barrel are gone. The squirrels or the birds ate them while I was gone to DD's. Never got to eat one of them. There were lots of them too. Grrr.


Are they everbearing strawberries or was this their only fruit? Aren't guard dogs Jojo and Chewy supposed to keep the squirrels and birds away? sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I was young, some of our summer holidays were in the Okanagon Valley in BC. There were so many fruit orchards and we would eat fresh cherries, peaches, nectarines and/or plums and bring cases home for Mom to can or freeze. We ate so much fresh fruit that our tummies paid the price, but we did it anyway.


I would have done the same thing if I could have. Tummy or hurt tummy .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are they everbearing strawberries or was this their only fruit? Aren't guard dogs Jojo and Chewy supposed to keep the squirrels and birds away? sm17:


I don't think I have of the everbearing left. I gave the plants away a few years ago but kept some . I thought getting them off the ground would help with the snails. You are right. No guard dogs around here. The lay back and watch the crows eat their food.RME


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a problem with strawberry patch so covered it with net. Had a golden retriever at the time.

Found Robin and dog under the net near each other eating the strawberries. It was worth a good laugh. Wish I had taken a picture of it. I did not know dogs like fruit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a problem with strawberry patch so covered it with net. Had a golden retriever at the time.
> 
> Found Robin and dog under the net near each other eating the strawberries. It was worth a good laugh. Wish I had taken a picture of it. I did not know dogs like fruit.


That would have been a priceless photo Yarnie. DB#2 dog loved carrots and would dig them out of the garden to eat them. Our cat Charlie would eat a bit of carrot or banana and he loved yogurt or ice cream. Best of all was watching the cats with an ice cube :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a priceless photo Yarnie. DB#2 dog loved carrots and would dig them out of the garden to eat them. Our cat Charlie would eat a bit of carrot or banana and he loved yogurt or ice cream. Best of all was watching the cats with an ice cube :sm02:


Now that is funny. digging up carrots . Banana and yogurt and ice cream and carrots wow that would be amazing to watch would never think of cats liking those things.

Could understand ice cube's as vet told me cat's love cold really cold water.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a problem with strawberry patch so covered it with net. Had a golden retriever at the time.
> 
> Found Robin and dog under the net near each other eating the strawberries. It was worth a good laugh. Wish I had taken a picture of it. I did not know dogs like fruit.


I would have loved to have seen that picture.
I may have told this before. :sm06: Our Airedale Sofie ate blueberries off the ground. She was the fattest dog. She ate everything even onions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed now hope all have a good nights rest. Know you will be working tomorrow so sure you will be heading that way soon WCk and am sure CB is tired to with all that is going on with family and pool and Chewy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have loved to have seen that picture.
> I may have told this before. :sm06: Our Airedale Sofie ate blueberries off the ground. She was the fattest dog. She ate everything even onions.


onions oh my gosh onions. I can not picture any animal eating them unless they were starving to death. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have loved to have seen that picture.
> I may have told this before. :sm06: Our Airedale Sofie ate blueberries off the ground. She was the fattest dog. She ate everything even onions.


A gourmet dog :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off to bed now hope all have a good nights rest. Know you will be working tomorrow so sure you will be heading that way soon WCk and am sure CB is tired to with all that is going on with family and pool and Chewy.


Good night Yarnie, hope Mr Wren lets you sleep in tomorrow morning


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a priceless photo Yarnie. DB#2 dog loved carrots and would dig them out of the garden to eat them. Our cat Charlie would eat a bit of carrot or banana and he loved yogurt or ice cream. Best of all was watching the cats with an ice cube :sm02:


Animals are funny. Maybe they know what tastes good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Animals are funny. Maybe they know what tastes good.


I've seen this look many times, even at 3 am


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day

Grateful for all the people who risk their lives to keep all of us safe

A quiet morning, because most of the company has gone home with all the rain in the for rain coming today. We could get some heavy downpours, so it was safer to drive home yesterday. Finished a shawl and blocked it last night. Now need some inspiration for a new project. Which is totally ridiculous, because I have so much yarn I couldn't use it all up if I tried. So will keep working on my Tunisian blankly until something piques my interest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy Memorial Day
> 
> Grateful for all the people who risk their lives to keep all of us safe
> 
> A quiet morning, because most of the company has gone home with all the rain in the for rain coming today. We could get some heavy downpours, so it was safer to drive home yesterday. Finished a shawl and blocked it last night. Now need some inspiration for a new project. Which is totally ridiculous, because I have so much yarn I couldn't use it all up if I tried. So will keep working on my Tunisian blankly until something piques my interest.


I second that LTL we are blessed for what they did and are doing.

Thought of you yesterday as I remember how family and friends gather at your home. Sorry about the rain and hope family are all home safe.

I don't think you or WeeBee need inspiration you two are always busy making something. What pattern did you use for shawl?

I am willing to be Tunisian will keep you busy for a while.

How are grandchildren and new baby doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

L.L.

You have not been on for a bit how are you? Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> L.L.
> 
> You have not been on for a bit how are you? Hope all is well in your world.


Hi YL,

It seems I am always cooking or cleaning. Not much is new here. Doing laundry at the moment and sweeping. 
Yesterday, I spent a large portion of the day at our community yard sale - trying to sell yarn... Sold more than I 
thought - but not that much.

Hope you are well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL,
> 
> It seems I am always cooking or cleaning. Not much is new here. Doing laundry at the moment and sweeping.
> Yesterday, I spent a large portion of the day at our community yard sale - trying to sell yarn... Sold more than I
> ...


Oh no not the cleaning and cooking not a good thing. :sm17: Can see going out to eat and being lazy.

Well at least you were able to sell some of the yarn. 
Told DIL not good to try and sell at community sales as they have too many choses and not much sold at her's either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no not the cleaning and cooking not a good thing. :sm17: Can see going out to eat and being lazy.
> 
> Well at least you were able to sell some of the yarn.
> Told DIL not good to try and sell at community sales as they have too many choses and not much sold at her's either.


It was a bad day for the sale because there were other things going on in the town. Can't stand the house to be dirty...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to say that I am upset that they killed the gorilla. Has anyone seen that on the news. 
The mother of the child who got in the cage should have been watching and taking care of 
her son. I have a further opinion, but won't state it here...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was in my inbox this morning. From a high school classmate.
> 
> http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Mansions.htm


This made me cry thank you Joey.

While some may argue about the history of wars they seem to forget the cost of lives who died .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I have of the everbearing left. I gave the plants away a few years ago but kept some . I thought getting them off the ground would help with the snails. You are right. No guard dogs around here. The lay back and watch the crows eat their food.RME


Oh CB, it's obvious that you have "watch" dogs, not guard dogs. I do too. Mine watch everything going on around them. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This whole breastfeeding in public thing has just gotten out of control!


I loved this! Beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have to say that I am upset that they killed the gorilla. Has anyone seen that on the news.
> The mother of the child who got in the cage should have been watching and taking care of
> her son. I have a further opinion, but won't state it here...


I think they need much better barriers; a child shouldn't have been able to get through.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This was in my inbox this morning. From a high school classmate.
> 
> http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Mansions.htm


very moving tribute Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh CB, it's obvious that you have "watch" dogs, not guard dogs. I do too. Mine watch everything going on around them. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm02: now it makes sense


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This whole breastfeeding in public thing has just gotten out of control!


 :sm02: babies gotta eat when they're hungry


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: babies gotta eat when they're hungry


Yes they do but in the middle of the road. Is that not a bit dangerous?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you notice the number of cars were waiting?


I know that is so neat. I love it when they do that. I have seen people top for mother ducks to.

Hubby stop one day as a mother skunk and her babies were crossing the road. They are so cute when they are babbies.

Dad brought a skunk home as it lost it mother took it to the vet and had glands remove so could not spray any one. His name was Bucky love walking him people sure would give you strange looks and walk a bit off to the side when you would pass by.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have to say that I am upset that they killed the gorilla. Has anyone seen that on the news.
> The mother of the child who got in the cage should have been watching and taking care of
> her son. I have a further opinion, but won't state it here...


I started to but turned it off. I just don't need to. Having little ones around again reminds me of how fast they are and how quickly they can get into danger. It was unfortunate that they had to kill the gorilla but there was no choice. I find it sad that there is more outrage over the killing of the gorilla than a celebration of the little boy's life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think they need much better barriers; a child shouldn't have been able to get through.


Yes. But shouldn't the mother have been doing a better job of watching her child under those circumstances?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I started to but turned it off. I just don't need to. Having little ones around again reminds me of how fast they are and how quickly they can get into danger. It was unfortunate that they had to kill the gorilla but there was no choice. I find it sad that there is more outrage over the killing of the gorilla than a celebration of the little boy's life.


Yes, the little boy was safe, and that is wonderful. I just wish the gorilla didn't have to die. I saw the video and he was very gentle with the little boy. Helped him stand up...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> People are forgetting, it was an animal. They are unpredictable. As long as the child was in the water, his life was in immediate danger. The zoo had to act.
> 
> Was this gorilla's life more important than the life of the child?


No, child is more important. I am sad that such a beautiful animal was destroyed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, child is more important. I am sad that such a beautiful animal was destroyed.


I totally agree. But let's be honest, I can't think of a time when most parents didn't take their eyes off their toddler for one second, but were blessed that nothing happened. I took my twins to the mall, bent down to tie a shoe and the other one wandered into a store in the blink of an eye. I was in total panic mode. Gratefully I found him within a matter of seconds. But it could have been a tragedy. I just admitted that my 30 somethings don't bite their classmates........ lesson I learned is never say never. No one can punish that mom more than she is punishing herself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I totally agree. But let's be honest, I can't think of a time when most parents didn't take their eyes off their toddler for one second, but were blessed that nothing happened. I took my twins to the mall, bent down to tie a shoe and the other one wandered into a store in the blink of an eye. I was in total panic mode. Gratefully I found him within a matter of seconds. But it could have been a tragedy. I just admitted that my 30 somethings don't bite their classmates........ lesson I learned is never say never. No one can punish that mom more than she is punishing herself.


Yes, I understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you saw the whole video you would see the gorilla was dragging the child through the water more then once and did slam the childs head into a wall. 

what could the zoo do they had no chose.

The child told the mother he wanted to go into cage. I don't think for a moment that the mother was not watching but like LTL said we have all done that look away and saw that one had wonder off.

The people who think that gorilla should have not been killed are also the same people who are gathering petition to have the mother be brought up on charges. Even the director of the ZOO said they had no choice. Either let the gorilla keep doing who knows what else or save the child. The gorilla is a wild animal even if enclose . 

I am sorry that the animal had to be killed, but would do the same thing as the directory of that Zoo. When life of a gorilla becomes more important then a child. I question what those who want mother punish are thinking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you saw the whole video you would see the gorilla was dragging the child through the water more then once and did slam the childs head into a wall.
> 
> what could the zoo do they had no chose.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw the gorilla dragging the child.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I saw the gorilla dragging the child.


Didn't mean to offend you or any one. Just think this whole thing is so over the top. So many if and But's .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well today Matthew beat the record. He stopped up 2 toilets. How do boys do that? We were at my DB's business he did it there and then came to my house and flooded my bathroom. Two times in a hour. Can't keep up with boys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well today Matthew beat the record. He stopped up 2 toilets. How do boys do that? We were at my DB's business he did it there and then came to my house and flooded my bathroom. Two times in a hour. Can't keep up with boys.


Oh no is that the bathroom you had fix?? What is Matthew's record now??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no is that the bathroom you had fix?? What is Matthew's record now??


Yes the newly painted wall. That floor has had so many floods. It has the closet under the stairs right in front of it . It is always a run to stop the water from going into there. I really don't know what his record is but 2 times in a few hours is to many.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. But shouldn't the mother have been doing a better job of watching her child under those circumstances?


Kids can move so quickly and she had other children too; I don't think she can be faulted based on the information I saw on the news. I was surprised that the barriers were low enough that a small child could get over them. It's sad that the gorilla was killed, but I think the child was at risk and his safety had to be the first priority.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well today Matthew beat the record. He stopped up 2 toilets. How do boys do that? We were at my DB's business he did it there and then came to my house and flooded my bathroom. Two times in a hour. Can't keep up with boys.


Oh no! When one of our nephews was about 6, he plugged up one of our toilets and it flooded too. Plunger didn't work and DH had to take the toilet apart. SIL said it happened a few times at their house too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! When one of our nephews was about 6, he plugged up one of our toilets and it flooded too. Plunger didn't work and DH had to take the toilet apart. SIL said it happened a few times at their house too.


Matthew cried when I fussed at him but then had to tell him all of his cousins have done it here. Why is it always the boys? My 13 yo put the cardboard out of TP and stuffed it in the sink . He had never done anything like that before. He was about 7 and he was upset over his other grandpa dying but how did that help?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie will cat mint bloom again if I cut it back. It is legging and blooming now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie will cat mint bloom again if I cut it back. It is legging and blooming now.


It should and it spreads too. I cut some and give it to Willie and he rolls in it. Do not let it dry jut give him one leaf and he gets crazy for a bit then falls asleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It should and it spreads too. I cut some and give it to Willie and he rolls in it. Do not let it dry jut give him one leaf and he gets crazy for a bit then falls asleep.


Is catnip and catmint the same thing. I have it in a pot but would like to put it in the ground.
I wonder why cats love it so much?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It should and it spreads too. I cut some and give it to Willie and he rolls in it. Do not let it dry jut give him one leaf and he gets crazy for a bit then falls asleep.


Most of our cats like catnip toys but Earl doesn't care at all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is catnip and catmint the same thing. I have it in a pot but would like to put it in the ground.
> I wonder why cats love it so much?


cat mint when dry I think they call it cat nip but am not sure. Put it in the ground it will come back.

Before I forget again. You ask about Porkette. It is a pork roast rolled in Italian spices and herbs. I am to lazy to do it so I go to Italian grocery store and buy it. they do the rolled in spices and herbs. I am lazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just check on google catnip and catmint are not the same but both are in the same family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going off to dream land now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> cat mint when dry I think they call it cat nip but am not sure. Put it in the ground it will come back.
> 
> Before I forget again. You ask about Porkette. It is a pork roast rolled in Italian spices and herbs. I am to lazy to do it so I go to Italian grocery store and buy it. they do the rolled in spices and herbs. I am lazy.


Thanks The porkette sounds good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> cat mint when dry I think they call it cat nip but am not sure. Put it in the ground it will come back.
> 
> Before I forget again. You ask about Porkette. It is a pork roast rolled in Italian spices and herbs. I am to lazy to do it so I go to Italian grocery store and buy it. they do the rolled in spices and herbs. I am lazy.


I've seen stuffed pork roasts in the grocery, but not porkette - will have to look for it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - did you decide on a colour for your top?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - did you decide on a colour for your top?


Yes I ordered it today. It is comfy in marlin a mixes of blues. I almost got yellow . I changed my mind after I hit the send button. I loved about 4 of the colors. It is hard making up your mind. I had enough to get yarn for a top, purse and socks. I can't wait to get started on the top. I may need your help again.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well today Matthew beat the record. He stopped up 2 toilets. How do boys do that? We were at my DB's business he did it there and then came to my house and flooded my bathroom. Two times in a hour. Can't keep up with boys.


Wow! What are you feeding him?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Kids can move so quickly and she had other children too; I don't think she can be faulted based on the information I saw on the news. I was surprised that the barriers were low enough that a small child could get over them. It's sad that the gorilla was killed, but I think the child was at risk and his safety had to be the first priority.


All the humans thought the gorilla was harming the child. After watching the video, I'm not so sure. Ever watch a gorilla with their own offspring? They are not nearly as gentile as we are with ours. The gorilla was just doing what gorilla's do with their children. He didn't appear to be aggressive toward the child, IMO, because he could have killed the child right away. The gorilla ended up taking the child out of the water, where he would be safer.

WCK, I agree about the barriers. Perhaps now the zoo will review all of their barriers so nothing like this will happen again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All the humans thought the gorilla was harming the child. After watching the video, I'm not so sure. Ever watch a gorilla with their own offspring? They are not nearly as gentile as we are with ours. The gorilla was just doing what gorilla's do with their children. He didn't appear to be aggressive toward the child, IMO, because he could have killed the child right away. The gorilla ended up taking the child out of the water, where he would be safer.
> 
> WCK, I agree about the barriers. Perhaps now the zoo will review all of their barriers so nothing like this will happen again.


Yes, all you say is correct. The gorilla was trying to help. It is sooooo sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I ordered it today. It is comfy in marlin a mixes of blues. I almost got yellow . I changed my mind after I hit the send button. I loved about 4 of the colors. It is hard making up your mind. I had enough to get yarn for a top, purse and socks. I can't wait to get started on the top. I may need your help again.♥


Blues are my favourite colour. You'll be busy when your yarn arrives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I changed the adult Noro hat pattern that I used before to make a striped baby hat and added a flower and also made a floppy brimmed baby sun hat. I'm also working on the 10th pair of fingerless mitts for Mom's order. DB#3 and SIL are visiting later in the month and I'm hoping they have enough room in their luggage to take them back for Mom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I changed the adult Noro hat pattern that I used before to make a striped baby hat and added a flower and also made a floppy brimmed baby sun hat. I'm also working on the 10th pair of fingerless mitts for Mom's order. DB#3 and SIL are visiting later in the month and I'm hoping they have enough room in their luggage to take them back for Mom.


Those are so cute! They will sell for sure! You are a blessing to make all of those for your Mom. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I changed the adult Noro hat pattern that I used before to make a striped baby hat and added a flower and also made a floppy brimmed baby sun hat. I'm also working on the 10th pair of fingerless mitts for Mom's order. DB#3 and SIL are visiting later in the month and I'm hoping they have enough room in their luggage to take them back for Mom.


So beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I cannot figure out why there are no posts from anyone? Can someone tell me why?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I changed the adult Noro hat pattern that I used before to make a striped baby hat and added a flower and also made a floppy brimmed baby sun hat. I'm also working on the 10th pair of fingerless mitts for Mom's order. DB#3 and SIL are visiting later in the month and I'm hoping they have enough room in their luggage to take them back for Mom.


They are perfect someone is going to be a happy girl. hope they all fit in luggage. Buy an extra small bag if they don't. 
:sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter has been here, since Tuesday, helping me clean. I am beat. I have had little time to spend on the computer. When have had fund finding things from her childhood. Like the hoop slip she wore under a long satin type dress when she was a southern bell. Her younger brother was the southern gentleman. He had black pants, a suit type jacket, cummerbund and tie to match her dress. I made both. They were 7 and 9 at the time. I have pictures, somewhere, but they are slides, and I have not taken the time to scan them to the computer. Also the "Little House on the Prairie" type dress I made for her 1 grade "1 room country school day." dress and bonnet. That one I made after she came home from school and she wore it the next. Her big brother's camouflage jeans. He was about 14. At that time I made almost all their clothes, my husband's and mine also.
> 
> We also found a newspaper clipping of a youth leadership conference. She was the representative from her school, one of 200 from the state. She doesn't even remember going. It was a very busy summer, as it was wedged between returning from a year in Germany and getting ready for College.
> 
> She is letting me rest right now, during the ball game. Then she has two more boxes of stuff for me to sort before we can quit for the night. She will go home tomorrow.


Glad she is giving you a break. It has to be nice just to see all of those outfits you made and the memories you are sharing together. Just think when it is done you will have a nice place again. I look at the shop and am amaze how nice it looks. So far have not thought I should have kept anything that I got rid of that is a good sign.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to get a photograph from scanner into my computer. It is an old picture I found in the shop of some of my carvings. I know how to do it from the camera, but can not figure out how to get it from scanner into desk top.

Windows 10 my new adventure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot figure out why there are no posts from anyone? Can someone tell me why?


Just busy doing summer things out of doors and like Joey cleaning out the things .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just saw this on the news - a moose gave birth in the parking lot. People were very good to leave their vehicles parked so they didn't scare mama and baby.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=882516


----------

